# Guess the Character



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

Back to the drawing board. You know how this works:
Character from book/theatre/movie, etc.

This is a character from a comic/movies:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

B ?

(Thanks for resurrecting this one, Pinky!)


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

It's one of my favourite games, Sunny 

This is a character from a comic/movies:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: B


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

This is a character from a comic/movies:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: B T


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

This is a character from a comic/movies:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N

Yes: N
Sorry, No: B T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

This is a character from a comic/movies:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S _ N

Yes: N S
Sorry, No: B T R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

*C please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

This is a character from a comic/movies:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ S _ N

Yes: N S
Sorry, No: B T R C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 3, 2019)

This is a character from a comic/movies:
edited to remove extra dash from second word

_ _ _ _ _ //  _ L S _ N

Yes: N S L
Sorry, No: B T R C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2019)

D please?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 4, 2019)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

This is a character from a comic/movies:
edited to remove extra dash from second word

_ _ M M _ //  _ L S _ N

Yes: N S L M
Sorry, No: B T R C D G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

J ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

This is a character from a comic/movies:
edited to remove extra dash from second word

J _ M M _ //  _ L S _ N

Yes: N S L M J
Sorry, No: B T R C D G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

I think it is the young fellow from Superman "Jimmy Olsen"


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

Correct, Cg!   
Your turn!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is from a tv show, late 70s to early 80s

__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is from a tv show, late 70s to early 80s

__ L __ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is from a tv show, late 70s to early 80s

__ L __ __ __ N __ __ // __ __ __ N S __ __ N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is from a tv show, late 70s to early 80s

__ L __ __ __ N __ __ // __ __ __ N S T __ N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is from a tv show, late 70s to early 80s

__ L __ R __ N C __ // __ __ __ N S T __ N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

Thanks Pinky!
This is from a tv show, late 70s to early 80s

F L __ R __ N C __ // __ __ __ N S T __ N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

J ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

hanks Pinky!
This is from a tv show, late 70s to early 80s

F L __ R __ N C __ // J __ __ N S T __ N

N: B, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 4, 2019)

This is from a tv show, late 70s to early 80s

F L __ R __ N C __ // J __ H N S T __ N

N: B, Sorry 
That's it folks, no more consonants
I know you know it Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

It looks like Florence Johnston, but I don't recognize the name.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

*You got it Sunny.*
 *She was the maid on the Jeffersons and was played by Marla Gibbs. One of my favorite shows back in the day. They just don't make TV like that anymore.*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

From a long-running sitcom of the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2019)

S please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2019)

From a long-running sitcom of the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

From a long-running sitcom of the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S  T R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2019)

From a long-running sitcom of the 90's:

_  _  _  H  N  _  //  _  _  _  N

No S  T R


----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2019)

*C please?*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

From a long-running sitcom of the 90's:

_  _  _  H  N  _  //  _  _  _  N

No S  T R Y C


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

J please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

From a long-running sitcom of the 90's:

_  _  _  H  N  _  //  _  _  _  N

No S  T R Y C J


----------



## Pinky (Jul 7, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2019)

M please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2019)

From a long-running sitcom of the 90's:

_ _ _ H N _ // M _ _ N

No S T R Y C J G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2019)

I'll guess "Daphne Moon" from Frasier. If that is right will someone else please take the next, I'm going to be gone the biggest part of the day.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2019)

That's absolutely right, CG! Good old Daphne, I still miss her.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2019)

__ __ __ __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2019)

__ __ N __ __ __ // __ __ __ __ N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2019)

__ __ N __ __ __ // __ __ M __ N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

W __ N __ __ __ // W __ M __ N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Wonder Woman


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*You got it, Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Character on a TV show that spanned many decades:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

*R please?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2019)

Character on a TV show that spanned many decades:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2019)

M please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Character on a TV show that spanned many decades:

M  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2019)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2019)

Character on a TV show that spanned many decades:

M  _ N N  _  _  //  _  _  _  R  L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

Minnie Pearl?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

You've got it, Pinky, price tag and all!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

aaah, those days of innocent humour 

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

_ _ _ _ Y // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: Y


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

R please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ _ _ Y // _ _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: Y N R


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ _ _ Y // _ _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: Y N R 
No: L


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2019)

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ C _ Y // _ _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: Y N R C
No: L


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2019)

K please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ C K Y // _ _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: Y N R C K
No: L D


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ C K Y // _ _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: Y N R C K
No: L D P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2019)

B please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2019)

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ C K Y // B _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: Y N R C K B
No: L D P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2019)

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ C K Y // B _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: Y N R C K B
No: L D P G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

F please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2019)

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ C K Y // B _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: Y N R C K B
No: L D P G F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2019)

L was guessed earlier on .. No L
I'm surprised no-one has asked for a couple of letters commonly guessed.

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ C K Y // B _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: Y N R C K B
No: L D P G F


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2019)

H please?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2019)

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ C K Y // B _ T T _ N _

Yes: Y N R C K B T
No: L D P G F H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2019)

Sorry, I'm drawing a blank with this one.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 18, 2019)

Hint: Character was on the Red Buttons show.

This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ C K Y // B _ T T _ N _

Yes: Y N R C K B T
No: L D P G F H


----------



## Pinky (Jul 18, 2019)

No guesses?
The character was Rocky Buttons.
This is open to anyone now.
Hint: Character was on the Red Buttons show.
This character was part of a mid-50's variety show:

R _ C K Y // B _ T T _ N _

Yes: Y N R C K B T
No: L D P G F H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Never watched that show, Pinky, so I never would have guessed the character. I'll take the next one, to give you a rest.

Character in a children's book, who was referred to in a recent discussion elsewhere in this forum.

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 18, 2019)

T please, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Character in a children's book, who was referred to in a recent discussion elsewhere in this forum.

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 18, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

F please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Character in a children's book, who was referred to in a recent discussion elsewhere in this forum.

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  _  _  _  _  T  S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 18, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2019)

Character in a children's book, who was referred to in a recent discussion elsewhere in this forum.

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  F  //  H  _  _  R  T  S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 18, 2019)

N please?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2019)

Character in a children's book, who was referred to in a recent discussion elsewhere in this forum.

T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  N  //  _  F  //  H  _  _  R  T  S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

The Queen of Hearts!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2019)

Correct, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

*Comic sitcom character from the 80s

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Jul 19, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 19, 2019)

*Comic sitcom character from the 80s

_ _ S _ // S _ _ _ S _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 19, 2019)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

*Comic sitcom character from the 80s

_ _ S _ // S _ M _ S _ _

Sorry Sunny, did not see you!
N: R   Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Lisa Simpson?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

You Got it Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Another character from the same show:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2019)

Another character from the same show:

_  R  //  _  _  R  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 20, 2019)

M please!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

M R  //  _  _  R  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

M R  //  _  _  R  _  _ 

No C


----------



## Pinky (Jul 21, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2019)

M R  //  _  _  R  N  _ 

No C D


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2019)

M R  //  _  _  R  N  _ 

No C D Y


----------



## Pinky (Jul 22, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2019)

M R  //  _  _  R  N S 

No C D Y


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

M R  //  B  _  R  N S

No C D Y


No more consonants, and thanks for finishing this one, Pinky... must be obvious now!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 24, 2019)

Mr. Burns?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2019)

Yes, of course. Homer Simpson's evil boss.

You're up!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2019)

This character is in an animated series .. 1997-present.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2019)

This character is in an animated series .. 1997-present.

_ _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ R _ R _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2019)

This character is in an animated series .. 1997-present.

_ _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ R _ R _ _ _

Y: R 
N: T G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2019)

This character is in an animated series .. 1997-present.

_ _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ R _ R _ _ _

Y: R 
N: T G L S


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2019)

*How bout D please?*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

This character is in an animated series .. 1997-present.

_ _ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ R _ R _ D _

Y: R  D
N: T G L S  N


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

This character is in an animated series .. 1997-present.

_ _ _ _ C _ R // _ _ R _ R _ D _

Y: R D C
N: T G L S N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

This character is in an animated series .. 1997-present.

_ _ _ _ C _ R // B _ R B R _ D _

Y: R D C B
N: T G L S N M


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2019)

This character is in an animated series .. 1997-present.

_ _ _ _ C _ R // B _ R B R _ D _

Y: R D C B
N: T G L S N M P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2019)

This character is in an animated series .. 1997-present.

_ F F _ C _ R // B _ R B R _ D _

Y: R D C B F
N: T G L S N M P H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2019)

This character is in an animated series .. 1997-present.

_ F F _ C _ R // B _ R B R _ D Y

Y: R D C B F Y
N: T G L S N M P H


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2019)

Any consonants left?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2019)

No more consonants, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Well, I can see the Officer part of course, but don't recognize the last name. Burbrade?

Maybe somebody else recognizes who it is.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2019)

Not too many watch South Park, so I'll give it to you, Sunny.
Officer Barbrady


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Character in a popular animated TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  / / _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Character in a popular animated TV show:

_  S  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  / / _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Character in a popular animated TV show:

_  S  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  / / _  _  _  _  _  H


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Character in a popular animated TV show:

_  S  _  _  R  //  T  H  _  / / _  R  _  _  _  H


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2019)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2019)

Character in a popular animated TV show:

_  S  _  _  R  //  T  H  _  / / G  R  _  _  _  H 

Good guessing, Pinky!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 28, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2019)

Character in a popular animated TV show:

_  S  C  _  R  //  T  H  _  / / G  R  _  _  C  H 

No more consonants.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

*"Oscar The Grouch"*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

That's it, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

This is a character from a tv show out of the 70s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

This is a character from a tv show out of the 70s.

_ _ R _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2019)

This is a character from a tv show out of the 70s.

_ _ R _ _ _ _ _ 

N: T, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

This is a character from a tv show out of the 70s.

_ _ R S _ _ _ _ 

N: T, N, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

This is a character from a tv show out of the 70s.

_ _ R S _ _ _ _ 

N: T, N, L, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

This is a character from a tv show out of the 70s.

H _ R S H _ _ _ 

N: T, N, L, M, Sorry


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2019)

Horshack 

If I'm correct could someone else please start one.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2019)

*You're correct Sassy!*

Anyone?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2019)

I'll have to pass because I'm going out for awhile.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2019)

Sassy?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm sorry I won't be on here a lot in the next few days. Could someone else start one ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2019)

*This is from a book of the 80s & was later made into a movie.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*This is from a book of the 80s & was later made into a movie.

 _ _ _ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2019)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

#214                                      
 
*This is from a book of the 80s & was later made into a movie.

 _ _ R R _ _ T // _ _ _ _ 

N: N, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*This is from a book of the 80s & was later made into a movie.

_ _ R R _ S T // _ _ _ _ 

 N: N, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2019)

Forrest Gump?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 2, 2019)

*You got it Sunny!  *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

One of the great all-time movie villains:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

One of the great all-time movie villains:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

One of the great all-time movie villains:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _  _  _

No G


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

One of the great all-time movie villains:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _  S  _

No G


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2019)

T?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2019)

One of the great all-time movie villains:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  R  _  S  T

No G H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 4, 2019)

*F please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

One of the great all-time movie villains:

_  _  _  _  //  F  _  R  R  _  S  T

No G H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

The evil one from Fatal Attraction "Alex Forrest"


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

Bingo, that's it, CG!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

This character was on an old TV show:

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 5, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

This character was on an old TV show:

 _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N; N,S,Sorry


----------



## debodun (Aug 5, 2019)

R?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2019)

This character was on an old TV show:

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N; N,S,R,Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 6, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

H?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

This character was on an old TV show:

_ _ _ _ //M _ _ //_ _ M _ _ _ T T

N; N,S,R,H,Sorry


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

This character was on an old TV show:

_ _ _ _ //M _ _ //_ _ _ M _ _ T T

N; N,S,R,H,Sorry
Just edited letter in  wrong place, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Aug 6, 2019)

Ellie Mae Clampett?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2019)

That's it Deb, but May is spelled with a Y.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

Yoo hoo .. Deb?


----------



## debodun (Aug 7, 2019)

Western movie character
_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2019)

*C please?*


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Western movie character
R _ _ _ _ _ R//C _ _ _ _ R N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Western movie character
R _ _ _ _ _ R//C _ _ B _ R N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Western movie character
R _ _ _ _ _ R//C _ _ B _ R N

No - L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

S ? 

(Missing R in the first name, maybe?)


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Western movie character
R _ _ S _ _ R//C _ G B _ R N

No - L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Rooster Cogburn


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

Sunny is on a roll!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Deb,  

Teenaged character in a play:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 9, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2019)

Teenaged character in a play:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Teenaged character in a play:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No N S


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

R?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Teenaged character in a play:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No N S R


----------



## debodun (Aug 10, 2019)

Juliet Capulet?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2019)

Of course!


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

An award-winning character portrayal by a well-known male actor

_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

An award-winning character portrayal by a well-known male actor

_ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _//J _.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

An award-winning character portrayal by a well-known male actor

_ _ R _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ R//J R.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

An award-winning character portrayal by a well-known male actor

_ _ R _ _ _//_ H _ _ _ R//J R.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

An award-winning character portrayal by a well-known male actor

_ _ R _ _ _//T H _ _ _ R//J R.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2019)

*G please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

An award-winning character portrayal by a well-known male actor

_ _ R _ _ _//T H _ _ _ R//J R. 

No - G


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Aug 11, 2019)

An award-winning character portrayal by a well-known male actor

N _ R _ _ N//T H _ _ _ R//J R. 

No - G


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2019)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

An award-winning character portrayal by a well-known male actor

N _ R M _ N//T H _ _ _ R//J R. 

No - G, S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2019)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

An award-winning character portrayal by a well-known male actor

N _ R M _ N//T H _ _ _ R//J R. 

No - G, S, K, L


----------



## debodun (Aug 12, 2019)

Only one more letter choice.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

An award-winning character portrayal by a well-known male actor

N _ R M _ N//T H _ _ _ R//J R. 

No - G, S, K, L, W


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

Sorry, I'm stumped.


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

Norman Thayer, Jr. portrayed by Henry Fonda in "On Golden Pond", Fonda's only Academy Award-wining role.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks, Deb.  I don't think I saw it.  

Want to try another one?


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

LOL. I though everyone saw that movie.

A character from an early TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 13, 2019)

A character from an early TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## chic (Aug 13, 2019)

R please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2019)

H please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

A character from an early TV sit-com.

R _ _ _ H//_ R _ _ _ _ N

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

A character from an early TV sit-com.

R _ _ _ H//_ R _ M _ _ N

No - T, C


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2019)

P?


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

A character from an early TV sit-com.

R _ _ P H//_ R _ M _ _ N

No - T, C


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Ralph Cramden!  (Cramdon?)


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 14, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

Sunny is right - Ralph Kramden. (close enough)


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Leading character in a current sitcom:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 14, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2019)

Leading character in a current sitcom:

_  _  _  _  N _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

D?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Leading character in a current sitcom:

_  _  _  _  N _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No D


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

Y?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Leading character in a current sitcom:

_  _  _  _  N _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No D Y


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

S?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Leading character in a current sitcom:

S  _  _  _  N _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No D Y


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

T?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Leading character in a current sitcom:

S  _  _  _  N _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No D Y T


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

C?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Leading character in a current sitcom:

S  _  _  _  N _  //  _  _  _  _  R

No D Y T C


----------



## debodun (Aug 15, 2019)

M?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2019)

Leading character in a current sitcom:

S  _  _  _  N _  //  M  _  _  _  R

No D Y T C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

Leading character in a current sitcom:

S  _  _  _  N _  //  M  _  _  _  R

No D Y T C G


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2019)

J please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

Leading character in a current sitcom:

S  _  _  _  N _  //  M  _  _  _  R

No D Y T C G J H


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2019)

J?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

Oops, my mistake, there actually is a Y in the last name. It's been corrected.

S  _  _  _  N _  //  M  _ Y_  _  R

No D T C G J H


----------



## debodun (Aug 16, 2019)

L?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2019)

S  _  L  _  N _  //  M  _ Y  _  R

No D T C G J H P V

No more consonants.


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2019)

I'll guess Selina Meyer, however I am not familiar with that character or the show.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2019)

That's it, Deb.  The character is the star of the show Veep, played by Julia Louis-Dreyfuss.


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2019)

An animated cartoon character - current

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2019)

An animated cartoon character - current

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _//S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*P please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 17, 2019)

An animated cartoon character - current

S P _ _ _ _ _ _ _//S _ _ _ _ _ P _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 17, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2019)

An animated cartoon character - current

S P _ _ _ _ _ _ _//S _ _ _ _ _ P _ _ _ S 

No - L, D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*T please!*


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2019)

An animated cartoon character - current

S P _ N _ _ _ _ _//S _ _ _ R _ P _ N T S 

No - L, D


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*Q please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2019)

An animated cartoon character - current

S P _ N G _ _ _ _//S Q _ _ R _ P _ N T S 

No - L, D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 18, 2019)

*Spongebob  Squarepants*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2019)

LOL!  I never would have guessed that!


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Hope you don't mind Deb, I'm going to start a new one!
Now remember every character* *isn't always human.
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Hope you don't mind Deb, I'm going to start a new one!
 Now remember every character* *isn't always human.
 _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: Y, Sorry *


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Hope you don't mind Deb, I'm going to start a new one!
 Now remember every character* *isn't always human.
 _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _ _

 N: Y,M, Sorry *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Hope you don't mind Deb, I'm going to start a new one!
 Now remember every character* *isn't always human.
 _ _ _ N _ // S _ _ _ _ _

 N: Y,M, Sorry *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Hope you don't mind Deb, I'm going to start a new one!
Now remember every character* *isn't always human.
_ _ _ N T // S _ _ _ _ _

N: Y,M, Sorry*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Hope you don't mind Deb, I'm going to start a new one!
Now remember every character* *isn't always human.
_ _ _ N T // S _ _ _ _ R

N: Y,M, Sorry*


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 19, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 19, 2019)

*Hope you don't mind Deb, I'm going to start a new one!
Now remember every character* *isn't always human.
G _ _ N T // S _ _ _ _ R

N: Y,M, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 20, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 20, 2019)

*Hope you don't mind Deb, I'm going to start a new one!
Now remember every character* *isn't always human.
G _ _ N T // S P_ _ _ R

N: Y,M,L, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*Hope you don't mind Deb, I'm going to start a new one!
 Now remember every character* *isn't always human.
 G _ _ N T // S P_ D _ R

 N: Y,M,L, Sorry

That's all the consonants.*


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2019)

Giant Spider


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2019)

Character from an English novel

_ _. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 21, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

Character from an English novel

_ R. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ R

No - D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 22, 2019)

Character from an English novel

_ R. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ R

No - D, G


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2019)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2019)

(Will be out of town for 3 days. See you all when I get back!)


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ C _ _ _ _ R

No - D, G, H


----------



## chic (Aug 23, 2019)

B please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ C _ _ B _ R

No - D, G, H


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2019)

Enjoy, Sunny!

L please


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //_ _ L _ _ _ _ //_ _ C _ _ B _ R

No - D, G, H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*B please!*


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

B was already guessed


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //_ _ L _ _ _ _ //_ _ C _ _ B _ R

No - D, G, H, F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*N please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //_ _ L _ _ N _ //_ _ C _ _ B _ R

No - D, G, H, F


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

P please


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //_ _ L _ _ N _ //_ _ C _ _ B _ R

No - D, G, H, F, P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

J please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //_ _ L _ _ N _ //_ _ C _ _ B _ R

No - D, G, H, F, P, J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 23, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //_ _ L _ _ N S //_ _ C _ _ B _ R

No - D, G, H, F, P, J


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //_ _ L _ _ N S //_ _ C _ _ B _ R

No - D, G, H, F, P, J, T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2019)

V please


----------



## debodun (Aug 24, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //_ _ L _ _ N S //_ _ C _ _ B _ R

No - D, G, H, F, P, J, T, V


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 25, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //W _ L _ _ N S //_ _ C _ W B _ R

No - D, G, H, F, P, J, T, V


----------



## Pinky (Aug 25, 2019)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2019)

Character from an English novel

MR. //W _ L K _ N S //M _ C _ W B _ R

No - D, G, H, F, P, J, T, V


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Mr. Wilkens Macawber


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2019)

Sunny gets it.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Leading character in a movie of the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

S please?


----------



## debodun (Aug 26, 2019)

D?


----------



## chic (Aug 26, 2019)

T please?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Leading character in a movie of the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  S  T _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2019)

Leading character in a movie of the 90's:

_  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  S  T _  R  _  _  _  _ 

No D


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

Leading character in a movie of the 90's:

_  _  _  R  _  _  _  //  S  T _  R  _  _  N  _ 

No D


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

Clarice Starling


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

A character from a 1950s novel.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

A character from a 1950s novel.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

A character from a 1950s novel.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 27, 2019)

A character from a 1950s novel.

_ _ _ _ _ N //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

A character from a 1950s novel.

_ _ _ D _ N //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ D
No - S, R, T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

Deb, are you sure you have the right number of dashes in the last name?


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

OOPS!

A character from a 1950s novel.

_ _ _ D _ N //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ D
No - S, R, T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

Holden Caulfield, from The Catcher in the Rye!


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Sunny is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

This character often turns up around Halloween.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Aug 28, 2019)

Michael Myers? (not the comic actor)


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2019)

Sorry, no.


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2019)

L?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

This character often turns up around Halloween.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No S L


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2019)

C?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

This character often turns up around Halloween.

_  C  _  _  _  _  _  //  C _  _  _  _

No S L


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Aug 29, 2019)

H?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2019)

*T please?*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2019)

This character often turns up around Halloween.

_  C  H  _  _  _  _  //  C R  _  _  _

No S L T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2019)

Ichabod Crane?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

Pinky, bingo!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

Cartoon comic character from 30's/40's

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

Cartoon comic character from 30's/40's

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: R


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

Cartoon comic character from 30's/40's

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

Sorry, No: R N


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2019)

Little Lulu?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

Yes! I used to love Little Lulu


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2019)

I had many of her comic books. Remember Tubby, Alvin, Willie Wilkins and Gloria Darling?


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2019)

Character from a mid-1970s movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2019)

They were endearing characters, Deb.

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

Character from a mid-1970s movie:

R _ N _ _ _ //_ _ T R _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

Character from a mid-1970s movie:

R _ N D L _ //_ _ T R _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

Character from a mid-1970s movie:

R _ N D L _ //_ _ T R _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

Character from a mid-1970s movie:

R _ N D L _ //P _ T R _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R P _ _ 

No - S, G


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Aug 31, 2019)

Character from a mid-1970s movie:

R _ N D L _ //P _ T R _ C _ //_ C _ _ R P _ _ 

No - S, G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2019)

H?


----------



## debodun (Sep 1, 2019)

Character from a mid-1970s movie:

R _ N D L _ //P _ T R _ C K //M C M _ R P H _ 

No - S, G


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 2, 2019)

Character from a mid-1970s movie:

R _ N D L _ //P _ T R _ C K //M C M _ R P H Y

No - S, G

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2019)

Don't know the character, but .. Randle Patrick McMurphy?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

bump


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

Pinky got it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

_ _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _

Y: R N


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

D


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

_ _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ R D _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _

Y: R N D


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

_ _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ R D _ _ _ N // _ _ _ T

Y: R N D T


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

G please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

_ _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ R D _ _ _ N // _ _ _ T

Y: R N D T 
N: G


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

W


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

_ _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ R D _ _ _ N // W _ _ T

Y: R N D T W
N: G


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

_ _ _ R _ _ _ // _ _ R D _ _ _ N // W _ S T

Y: R N D T W S
N: G


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*H please?*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

_ H _ R _ _ _ // B _ R D _ _ _ N // W _ S T

Y: R N D T W S B H
N: G


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

C H _ R _ _ _ // B _ R D _ _ _ N // W _ S T

Y: R N D T W S B H C
N: G


----------



## debodun (Sep 4, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

C H _ R L _ _ // B _ R D _ L _ N // W _ S T

Y: R N D T W S B H C L
N: G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2019)

Character in a current series:

C H _ R L _ Y // B _ R D _ L _ N // W _ S T

Y: R N D T W S B H C L Y
N: G


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2019)

Are there any more consonants, Pinky?


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

Charley Bordelon West


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2019)

Deb is correct .. the character is from Queen Sugar


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

Character in a military TV sit-com in the 1960s (hint-first word is a rank)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

Character in a military TV sit-com in the 1960s (hint-first word is a rank)

C _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

Character in a military TV sit-com in the 1960s (hint-first word is a rank)

C _ L _ _ _ L //_ _ L _ _ L _ //_ L _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2019)

K please


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

Character in a military TV sit-com in the 1960s (hint-first word is a rank)

C _ L _ _ _ L //_ _ L _ _ L _ //K L _ _ K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2019)

*N please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

Character in a military TV sit-com in the 1960s (hint-first word is a rank)

C _ L _ N _ L //_ _ L _ _ L _ //K L _ N K


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

Character in a military TV sit-com in the 1960s (hint-first word is a rank)

C _ L _ N _ L //W _ L _ _ L _ //K L _ N K


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 5, 2019)

Colonel Klink from "Hogan's Heroes can't recall his first name?


----------



## debodun (Sep 5, 2019)

You are correct. It was Wilhelm.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 6, 2019)

Moviequeen, if you provide the answer in one of these guessing games, you are expected to start the next game. Otherwise, you're just bringing the game to a halt for everyone else.  Thanks.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*Lets move on!
_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*Lets move on!
 _ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ R _ _ *

N: T, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*Lets move on!
 L _ _ _ // R _ _ _ R _ _ 
*
N: T,S, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*Lets move on!
L _ _ _ // R _ _ _ R _ _*
N: T,S,N, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Sep 7, 2019)

P


----------



## moviequeen1 (Sep 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Moviequeen, if you provide the answer in one of these guessing games, you are expected to start the next game. Otherwise, you're just bringing the game to a halt for everyone else.  Thanks.


Sunny,I'll go where I'm not wanted MQ


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2019)

Is the character from a movie, book or something else? 

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

*This character is from an old tv show
L _ C _ // R _ C _ R _ _*
N: T,S,N,P. Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2019)

Lucy Ricardo!


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2019)

You Got it Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

Character in a children's book, and later, a movie:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*S please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2019)

M


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

Character in a children's book, and later, a movie:

_  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No M S


----------



## debodun (Sep 8, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2019)

*M please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 8, 2019)

Character in a children's book, and later, a movie:

D  R  //  D _  L  _  _  _  L  _ 

No M S


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2019)

Can it be "Dr. Dolittle"


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

It can, Sassy!


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2019)

*Could someone else start  new one. I'll be off here for a couple of hours.*


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

From a 1970s TV sit-com

_ _. //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

From a 1970s TV sit-com

_ R. //R _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _ 

No - M


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 9, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

From a 1970s TV sit-com

D R. //R _ B _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _ 

No - M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

T please?


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

From a 1970s TV sit-com

D R. //R _ B _ R T //_ _ R T _ _ _

No - M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 9, 2019)

From a 1970s TV sit-com

D R. //R _ B _ R T //H _ R T _ _ _

No - M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 9, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 9, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 10, 2019)

Dr. Robert Hartley


----------



## debodun (Sep 10, 2019)

Sunny wins this rouund


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

Leading character in a book, movie, and several different shows:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

Leading character in a book, movie, and several different shows:

_  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


No R


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Sep 11, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

Leading character in a book, movie, and several different shows:

_  _  N  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


No R S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 11, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 11, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 11, 2019)

Leading character in a book, movie, and several different shows:

_  _  N  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


No R S G L


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2019)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 12, 2019)

*M please?*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 12, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

Leading character in a book, movie, and several different shows:

_  _  N  T  _  _  //  M  _  M  _


No R S G L B C

No more consonants.


----------



## debodun (Sep 12, 2019)

Auntie Mame


----------



## Sunny (Sep 12, 2019)

Another yup, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

Character from a 19th century English novel
_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

Character from a 19th century English novel
_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*N please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 13, 2019)

Character from a 19th century English novel
_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2019)

*L please?*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

Character from a 19th century English novel
_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ L _ 

No - S, N, M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

Character from a 19th century English novel
_ _ _ _ _ //C _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ L _ 

No - S, N, M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*D please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

Character from a 19th century English novel
D _ _ _ D //C _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ L D

No - S, N, M


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*F please?*


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

Character from a 19th century English novel
D _ _ _ D //C _ _ _ _ R F _ _ L D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

David Copperfield


----------



## debodun (Sep 14, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2019)

This character was never seen, but was referred to often on a sitcom.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 14, 2019)

*C please?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 14, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

This character was never seen, but was referred to often on a sitcom.

_  _  R  _  _  //  C  R  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

Maris Crane?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

Good for you Deb!  (I thought she would be too skinny to be noticed.)


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ S S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Sep 15, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ S S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N 

No - C


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 15, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ S S //_ _ _ R _ _ _ N 

No - C


----------



## Pinky (Sep 16, 2019)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ S S //_ _ _ R _ _ _ N 

No - C, H, G


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 16, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ S S //_ _ _ R _ _ _ N 

No - C, H, G, M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 17, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ S S //_ _ _ R D _ _ N 

No - C, H, G, M, B


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2019)

I give up on this one!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2019)

Me too .. don't have a clue.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 17, 2019)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ S S //_ _ _ R D _ _ N

No - C, H, G, M, B, W - TWO CONSONANTS REMAIN


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ S S //_ _ _ R D _ _ N

No - C, H, G, M, B, W, L - TWO CONSONANTS REMAIN


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 18, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ S S //_ _ _ R D _ _ N

No - C, H, G, M, B, W, L, P - TWO CONSONANTS REMAIN


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 18, 2019)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 18, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

_ _ T N _ S S //_ _ _ R D _ _ N

No - C, H, G, M, B, W, L, P, F - TWO CONSONANTS REMAIN


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 19, 2019)

Action movie character within the last 10 years

K_ T N _ S S //_ _ _ R D _ _ N

No - C, H, G, M, B, W, L, P, F - ONE CONSONANT REMAINS


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

Give up? It is Katniss Everdeen from "Hunger Games". I'll start another.


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

Character from a 1960s movie satire (hint first word is a title)

_ _. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

Dr. Strangelove?


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

Yes - Sunny scores again.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

skip


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2019)

Character in a classic children's book:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 20, 2019)

P


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

Character in a classic children's book:

_  _  _  _  _  _ 

No H P


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2019)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

Character in a classic children's book:

_  _  _  _  _  _ 

No H P Y


----------



## Pinky (Sep 21, 2019)

What about my F, Sunny?


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

Character in a classic children's book:

_  _  S S  _  _ 

No H P Y F R


----------



## debodun (Sep 21, 2019)

Lassie


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2019)

Character from a 1980s family sit-com

_ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2019)

Character from a 1980s family sit-com

_ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 22, 2019)

Character from a 1980s family sit-com

_ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _

No - S, R, H


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2019)

J ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2019)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2019)

Character from a 1980s family sit-com

_ L _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _

No - S, R, H, J, M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2019)

Character from a 1980s family sit-com

_ L _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ N

No - S, R, H, J, M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 23, 2019)

Character from a 1980s family sit-com

_ L _ _ //_. //_ _ _ T _ N

No - S, R, H, J, M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2019)

X ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 23, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

Character from a 1980s family sit-com

_ L _ X //P. //K _ _ T _ N

No - S, R, H, J, M 
all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

L already guessed


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2019)

Alex P. Keaton ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2019)

Character in a TV show from the 60's

_ _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2019)

Character in a TV show from the 60's

R _ _ _ _ _ / _ _ _ _ _ _ S

 Yes-R-S
No- N


----------



## debodun (Sep 24, 2019)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2019)

Character in a TV show from the 60's

R _ _ _ _ _ / D _ _ _ L _ S

Yes-R-S-L-D
No- N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2019)

Character in a TV show from the 60's

R _ B B _ _ / D _ _ _ L _ S

Yes-R-S-L-D-B
No- N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 24, 2019)

Character in a TV show from the 60's

R _ B B _ _ / D _ _ G L _ S

Yes-R-S-L-D-B-G
No- N

There are only vowels left !


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2019)

Robbie Douglas


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 25, 2019)

[QUOT*E="debodun, post: 1133931, member: 1531"]
Robbie Douglas
[/QUOTE]*


*You Got it !*


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2019)

A character that was only ever seen from the back in a 1950s American TV drama.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Sep 25, 2019)

A character that was only ever seen from the back in a 1950s American TV drama.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 25, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

A character that was only ever seen from the back in a 1950s American TV drama.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ S _ _ R _ //T _ _ T _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (Sep 26, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

A character that was only ever seen from the back in a 1950s American TV drama.

_ _ H N //_ _ R _ S _ _ R _ //T _ _ T _ N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

A character that was only ever seen from the back in a 1950s American TV drama.

J _ H N //_ _ R _ S _ _ R _ //T _ _ T _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

A character that was only ever seen from the back in a 1950s American TV drama.

J _ H N //_ _ R _ S _ _ R D //T _ _ T _ N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 26, 2019)

A character that was only ever seen from the back in a 1950s American TV drama.

J _ H N //_ _ R _ S _ _ R D //T _ P T _ N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2019)

A character that was only ever seen from the back in a 1950s American TV drama.

J _ H N //B _ R _ S F _ R D //T _ P T _ N 

All consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't recognize this character.  Sorry.


----------



## debodun (Sep 27, 2019)

Let's see if anyone else chimes in. If not by tomorrow afternoon, I will unmask.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm assuming it's John Beresford Tipton .. but, I don't know the series.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2019)

*I think he was The Millionaire, Pinky.*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2019)

aaah .. I will wait for Deb while I look for a new character


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes, it's John Beresford Tipton from the series "The Millionaire". If you aren't familiar with this, Google it.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

A character from a popular action series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

A character from a popular action series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R R _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

A character from a popular action series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R R _ _ _

Y: R 
N: S


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

D


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

A character from a popular action series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R R _ _ _

Y: R 
N: S D


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

A character from a popular action series:

_ _ L L _ // _ _ R R _ _ _

Y: R L
N: S D


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

A character from a popular action series:

_ _ L L _ // _ _ R R _ _ _

Y: R L
N: S D B


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

Oops


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

A character from a popular action series:

_ _ L L _ // _ _ R R _ _ _

Y: R L
N: S D B


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

A character from a popular action series:

_ _ L L _ // _ _ R R _ T T

Y: R L T
N: S D B


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Kelly Garrett


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

Correct .. of Charlie's Angels/


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Character from an 1800s adventure novel and a 1950s movie.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

R please, Deb


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Character from an 1800s adventure novel and a 1950s movie.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

S?


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Character from an 1800s adventure novel and a 1950s movie.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ S S _ _ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

T?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Character from an 1800s adventure novel and a 1950s movie.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ S S _ _ _ R T _ _ T

No - M


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Character from an 1800s adventure novel and a 1950s movie.

_ _ _ N //_ _ S S _ _ _ R T _ _ T

No - M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 28, 2019)

Character from an 1800s adventure novel and a 1950s movie.

_ _ _ N //_ _ S S _ _ _ R T _ _ T

No - M, H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2019)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

Character from an 1800s adventure novel and a 1950s movie.

J _ _ N //_ _ S S _ _ _ R T _ _ T

No - M, H, D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

Character from an 1800s adventure novel and a 1950s movie.

J _ _ N //_ _ S S _ _ _ R T _ _ T

No - M, H, D, C

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Sep 29, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2019)

Character from an 1800s adventure novel and a 1950s movie.

J _ _ N //_ _ S S _ _ _ R T _ _ T

No - M, H, D, C, L

one consonant left

Hint - the original novel was written in French


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

Character from an 1800s adventure novel and a 1950s movie.

J _ _ N //P _ S S _ P _ R T _ _ T

No - M, H, D, C, L

all consonants guessed

Hint - the original novel was written in French


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Sorry, no idea.


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

Jean Passepartout in "Around the World in Eighty Days"


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

Wow, that was a hard one, Deb!  I did see that movie when it came out, very long ago, but had no memory of the guy's name.

OK, let's try again:  how about N?


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Sep 30, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ N 

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ _ N 

No - R, S, L


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N C _ _ _ N

No - R, S, L


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N C _ _ _ N

No - R, S, L, D


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

_ _ _ _ _ B _ _ //_ _ N C _ _ _ N

No - R, S, L, D, T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

_ _ _ _ _ B _ _ //_ _ N C _ _ _ N

No - R, S, L, D, T, G


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

H _ _ _ _ B _ H //_ _ N C H _ _ N

No - R, S, L, D, T, G


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 1, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

H _ _ _ _ B _ H //_ _ N C H _ _ N

No - R, S, L, D, T, G, M


----------



## Pinky (Oct 1, 2019)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## chic (Oct 2, 2019)

Z please?


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2019)

Female character in an 1850's American gothic novel

H _ P _ Z B _ H //P Y N C H _ _ N

No - R, S, L, D, T, G, M, F
all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2019)

Not sure about that last name, so I'll leave it to somebody else to guess.  Also, are you sure you put that Z in the right place?  I think it belongs one dash earlier.  What a name, gadzooks!


----------



## debodun (Oct 2, 2019)

I wait till tomorrow afternoon to see if anyone else wants to guess. Thanks for catching the misplaced letter.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

It was Hepzibah Pyncheon from "The House of the Seven Gables" by Nathaniel Hawthorne.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

Female character from a 1970s sit-com.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

Deb, was Hepzibah a character with a lot of problems?  Wouldn't be surprised! 

N ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2019)

*M ?*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 3, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Deb, was Hepzibah a character with a lot of problems?  Wouldn't be surprised!
> 
> N ?


I read the novel a long time ago. I remember she had bad eyesight and must have been on the poor side because she had to open a small shop in the house.


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

Female character from a 1970s sit-com.

M _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

Female character from a 1970s sit-com.

M _ R _ //R _ _ _ _ R _ _

No - N


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 3, 2019)

Female character from a 1970s sit-com.

M _ R _ //R _ _ _ _ R _ _

No - N, T


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 3, 2019)

*D ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

Female character from a 1970s sit-com.

M _ R _ //R _ _ _ _ R D S

No - N, T, L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Mary Richards


----------



## debodun (Oct 4, 2019)

Yes, it's Mary.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2019)

Character in a classic musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

T


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 5, 2019)

*J ?*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 5, 2019)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Character in a classic musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T J M


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Character in a classic musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T J M  R


----------



## debodun (Oct 5, 2019)

H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Character in a classic musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T J M  R H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2019)

Character in a classic musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T J M  R H Y


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Character in a classic musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T J M  R H Y G


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Character in a classic musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T J M  R H Y G P


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Character in a classic musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T J M  R H Y G P B


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Character in a classic musical:

_  D  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T J M  R H Y G P B


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2019)

Ado Annie


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2019)

Yes, at last!  That one must have broken a record for the number of "wrong" guesses before you finally came up with D!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

Don't know that character ..


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

She is the comic character in the show "Oklahoma!" who sings "I Cain't Say No."

*https://tinyurl.com/y3bjrrsz*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

Sunny said:


> She is the comic character in the show "Oklahoma!" who sings "I Cain't Say No."
> 
> Aaaaaah, of course!


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

famous character in a long-running TV drama in the 1960s

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

famous character in a long-running 1960s TV drama

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

famous character in a long-running 1960s TV drama

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ _

No - T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

a famous character in a long-running 1960s TV drama

_ _ _ _ Y //_ _ S _ _

No - T


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

a famous character in a long-running 1960s TV drama

_ _ _ _ Y //M _ S _ _

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 7, 2019)

a famous character in a long-running 1960s TV drama

_ _ _ _ Y //M _ S _ _

No - T, L, H


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 7, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

a famous character in a long-running 1960s TV drama

_ _ R R Y //M _ S _ N

No - T, L, H


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

Perry Mason


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

Popular character in an animated film series:

_  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2019)

Popular character in an animated film series:

_  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Popular character in an animated film series:

_  _  _  _  _ 

No N Y


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Oct 9, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Popular character in an animated film series:

_  _  _  _  _ 

No N Y L T


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 9, 2019)

*S ?*


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Popular character in an animated film series:

S  _  _  _  _ 

No N Y L T R


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Popular character in an animated film series:

S  _  _  _  _ 

No N Y L T R C


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2019)

M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2019)

Popular character in an animated film series:

S  _  M  _  _ 

No N Y L T R C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

Simba


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

A male character from a long running family sit-com from the 1950s-60s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

A male character from a long running family sit-com from the 1950s-60s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

male character from a long running family sit-com from the 1950s-60s.

T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

male character from a long running family sit-com from the 1950s-60s.

T _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

male character from a long running family sit-com from the 1950s-60s.

T _ _ _ _ _ R _ //"_ _ _ _ _ R"//_ _ _ _ _ _ R

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Theodore "Beaver" Cleaver


----------



## debodun (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Character in a popular sitcom of the 70's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Character in a popular sitcom of the 70's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 10, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2019)

Character in a popular sitcom of the 70's:

_  R  _  _  L _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _ 

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2019)

C please


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Character in a popular sitcom of the 70's:

_  R  N  _  L _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  C  _ 

No T F


----------



## Pinky (Oct 11, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

Arnold Horshack


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

Yes!  I still remember that guy and his laugh, in Welcome Back, Kotter!


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

An animated cartoon favorite from the 1960s

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 11, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

An animated cartoon favorite from the 1960s

_ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

An animated cartoon favorite from the 1960s

F R _ _ //F _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2019)

An animated cartoon favorite from the 1960s

F R _ D //F _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2019)

Fred Flintstone


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

Yabba Dabba Doo, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

Animated movie villain:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

Animated movie villain:

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S _

No R


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2019)

H


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 13, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2019)

Animated movie villain:

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  _  _  _  S H

No R C


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2019)

W


----------



## Pinky (Oct 14, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

Animated movie villain:

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  _  _  _  S H

No R C W T


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2019)

Animated movie villain:

S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  W  H  _  _  _  _  S H

No R C T B

(Sorry, I mistakenly listed the W as a "No."  It's been restored to its rightful place.)


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

Snidely Whiplash


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

That's it, Deb, He was the arch-enemy of Dudley Doright, on the Bullwinkle Show.


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

A character from a 1980-90s family TV sit-com (first word is a title)

_ _. //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2019)

A character from a 1980-90s family TV sit-com (first word is a title)

_ R. //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 15, 2019)

*M please    *


----------



## Pinky (Oct 15, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

A character from a 1980-90s family TV sit-com (first word is a title)

D R. //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - D, M, S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

R was already guessed.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

A character from a 1980-90s family TV sit-com (first word is a title)

D R. //_ L _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ L _ 

No - D, M, S, Y, N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 16, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2019)

A character from a 1980-90s family TV sit-com (first word is a title)

D R. //_ L _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ L _ 

No - D, M, S, Y, N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 16, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

A character from a 1980-90s family TV sit-com (first word is a title)

D R. //C L _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ B L _ 

No - D, M, S, Y, N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 17, 2019)

*X please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

A character from a 1980-90s family TV sit-com (first word is a title)

D R. //C L _ _ _ //_ _ X T _ B L _ 

No - D, M, S, Y, N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Dr. Cliff Huxtable


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

YES!


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

N: R


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

N: R L


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _

N: R L S


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

_ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ _

Y: T
N: R L S


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

D


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

_ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ D

Y: T D
N: R L S


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

_ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ D

Y: T D
N: R L S C


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

B


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

_ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ D

Y: T D
N: R L S C B


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

K


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

_ _ _ _ T // _ _ _ D

Y: T D
N: R L S C B K


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

_ _ N _ T // _ _ _ D

Y: T D N
N: R L S C B K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2019)

J ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Character from mid-60's to mid-80's sitcom

J _ N _ T // _ _ _ D

Y: T D N J
N: R L S C B K


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 17, 2019)

*Is it Janet Wood from Three's Company. If I'm right could someone else take my turn.*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes, that's correct.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 18, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

_ _ T _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

_ _ T _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, L


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2019)

P please


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

_ _ T _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, L, P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

_ _ T _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, L, P, Y, M


----------



## Pinky (Oct 18, 2019)

Hmmm ... C?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

_ _ T H R _ //_ _ _ _ N _ 

No - S, L, P, Y, M, C


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

_ _ T H R _ //_ _ D _ N _ 

No - S, L, P, Y, M, C


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 19, 2019)

B  ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

_ _ T H R _ //B _ D _ N _ 

No - S, L, P, Y, M, C


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

G please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

_ _ T H R _ //B _ D _ N _

No - S, L, P, Y, M, C, G

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

Just grasping at straws now .. F?


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

_ _ T H R _ //B _ D _ N _

No - S, L, P, Y, M, C, G, F

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

J?


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Supporting character from a very popular 1960s sit-com

J _ T H R _ //B _ D _ N _

No - S, L, P, Y, M, C, G, F

all consonants guessed


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

Jethro Bodine


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

aaah, I could guess the first name, but didn't know the last name. Good going, Cg!


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!

Another supporting actor from a sit com

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*Thanks Pinky!

Another supporting actor from a sit com

_ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ N* 

N:S,R, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Oct 19, 2019)

T?


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2019)

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*Another supporting actor from a sit com

D _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ N*

N:S,R,T,C, Sorry


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2019)

*Another supporting character from a sit - com

D _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ N*

N:S,R,T,C,B, Sorry
*I edited the title  cause I think I used the wrong words to begin  with.*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

Daphne Moon?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2019)

*You got it Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

Like Daphne, "I'm a bit psychic."

From literature:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

From literature:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No N S


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 20, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2019)

From literature:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No N S F


----------



## Pinky (Oct 21, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

Y


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

From literature:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No N S F T Y L


----------



## Pinky (Oct 21, 2019)

J please


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2019)

B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

From literature:

_  _  //  J  _  _  _ 

No N S F T Y L B


----------



## Pinky (Oct 21, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 21, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2019)

From literature:

_  _  //  J  _  _  D

No N S F T Y L B


----------



## Pinky (Oct 21, 2019)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2019)

From literature:

_  _  //  J  _  _  D

No N S F T Y L B P


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

Ma Joad


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

1970's family sit-com character

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

1970's family sit-com character

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2019)

1970's family sit-com character

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 22, 2019)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

1970's family sit-com character

_ L _ R _ _ //_ _ N _ _ R //S T _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

1970's family sit-com character

_ L _ R _ _ //_ _ N _ _ R //S T _ _ _ 

No - D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

N please


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

1970's family sit-com character

_ L _ R _ _ //_ _ N _ _ R //S T _ _ _ 

No - D, F


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

C?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

1970's family sit-com character

_ L _ R _ _ //_ _ N _ _ R //S T _ _ _ C

No - D, F


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

V please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 23, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

1970's family sit-com character

G L _ R _ _ //_ _ N _ _ R //S T _ V _ C

No - D, F


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

Gloria Bunker Stivic (Stivec)


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2019)

Yes

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gloria_Stivic


----------



## Pinky (Oct 23, 2019)

Sit-com character, 90's

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 23, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sit-com character, 90's

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: N
No: S


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

D


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sit-com character, 90's

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ N _

Yes: N
No: S D T


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sit-com character, 90's

_ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _ N _

Yes: N R
No: S D T


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

G


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sit-com character, 90's

_ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _ N _

Yes: N R
No: S D T G


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2019)

*K ?*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sit-com character, 90's

_ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _ N _

Yes: N R
No: S D T G K


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2019)

*L ?*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sit-com character, 90's

_ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _ N _

Yes: N R
No: S D T G K L


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sit-com character, 90's

_ _ R _ _ // _ _ R _ N _

Yes: N R
No: S D T G K L Y


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

B


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sit-com character, 90's

_ _ R _ _ // B _ R _ N _

Yes: N R B
No: S D T G K L Y


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

P


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Sit-com character, 90's

_ _ R _ _ // B _ R _ N _

Yes: N R B
No: S D T G K L Y P


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Marie Barone


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

Yes! Everybody loves Raymond's Mother


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Another female character from a 1980s sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Another female character from a 1980s sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Another female character from a 1980s sitcom

_ _ _ _ M _ //_ _ R _ _ R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Another female character from a 1980s sitcom

_ _ _ _ M _ //_ _ R _ _ R 

No - F


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

T?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2019)

C


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Another female character from a 1980s sitcom

T _ _ L M _ //_ _ R _ _ R 

No - F, C


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2019)

Another female character from a 1980s sitcom

T H _ L M _ //H _ R _ _ R 

No - F, C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 24, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 24, 2019)

*Is it Thelma Harper ?

If it is could someone else start another one.*


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes, it's Thelma Harper.


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

Supporting character from a 1970's sit-com.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2019)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

Supporting character from a 1970's sit-com.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - J


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

Supporting character from a 1970's sit-com.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T

No - J


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2019)

*S ?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2019)

*S ?*


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

Supporting character from a 1970's sit-com.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T

No - J, S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

Supporting character from a 1970's sit-com.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ T

No - J, S, B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2019)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2019)

Supporting character from a 1970's sit-com.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ N T

No - J, S, B, D


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 26, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 26, 2019)

Lou Grant?


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

Yes, it's Lou Grant


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Character in a sitcom of the 70's:

_.   _.


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

J.J.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh sheesh, I guess that one was too easy!  

I still remember that character, from Good Times.


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

Supporting character from a  late 1950s - early 1960s sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Oct 27, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

Supporting character from a  late 1950s - early 1960s sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 27, 2019)

R?


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

Supporting character from a  late 1950s - early 1960s sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ R _ //_. //_ R _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Oct 27, 2019)

B please


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2019)

Supporting character from a  late 1950s - early 1960s sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ R _ //_. //_ R _ B _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (Oct 27, 2019)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

Supporting character from a  late 1950s - early 1960s sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ R _ //G. //_ R _ B _ 

No - T, C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2019)

Supporting character from a  late 1950s - early 1960s sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ R D //G. //_ R _ B _ 

No - T, C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 28, 2019)

G ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 28, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 28, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

Supporting character from a  late 1950s - early 1960s sit-com.

M _ _ N _ R D //G. //_ R _ B _ 

No - T, C


----------



## Sunny (Oct 29, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2019)

Supporting character from a  late 1950s - early 1960s sit-com.

M _ Y N _ R D //G. //_ R _ B _ 

No - T, C


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2019)

*"Maynard G. Krebs*"


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2019)

Citygirl is correct.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

*A character from a 70's-80's sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

*A character from a 70's-80's sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ N _ _ // _ _ _ N _ _ _ N*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 30, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 30, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 30, 2019)

*A character from a 70's-80's sit-com

_ _ _ R _ N _ _ // _ _ _ N S _ _ N*


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2019)

M


----------



## Sunny (Oct 31, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 31, 2019)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2019)

*A character from a 70's-80's sit-com

_ _ _ R _ N C _ // _ _ _ N S T _ N* 

N: M, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

L


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*A character from a 70's-80's sit-com

_ L _ R _ N C _ // _ _ _ N S T _ N*

N: M, B, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*A C has been guessed Deb.*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2019)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*A character from a 70's-80's sit-com

F L _ R _ N C _ // _ _ _ N S T _ N*

N: M, B, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2019)

G?


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

Florence Johnston


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

Contemporary character TV host and scary movie commentator

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*You are right Deb!

I'll try S please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

Contemporary character TV host and scary movie commentator

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

Contemporary character TV host and scary movie commentator

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

Contemporary character TV host and scary movie commentator

S _ _ _ G _ _ _ _ _ 

No - H, T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2019)

How about an R?


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

Contemporary character TV host and horror movie commentator

S _ _ _ G _ _ _ _ _

No - H, T, R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*How bout a Y please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2019)

Contemporary character TV host and horror movie commentator

S _ _ _ G _ _ _ _ _

No - H, T, R, Y


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 1, 2019)

W ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 1, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

Contemporary character TV host and horror movie commentator

S _ _ N G _ _ L _ _

No - H, T, R, Y, W 

One consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

P please


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

Contemporary character TV host and horror movie commentator

S _ _ N G _ _ L _ _

No - H, T, R, Y, W, P

One consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

Contemporary character TV host and horror movie commentator

S V _ N G _ _ L _ _

No - H, T, R, Y, W, P

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

I know the name Svengali, but this one is kind of different.  How about Svengaulie?


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

Close enough. It is Svengoolie.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Svengoolie


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Character in a movie of the 1960's:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

T


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Character in a movie of the 1960's:

_  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2019)

H


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Character in a movie of the 1960's:

_  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 2, 2019)

Character in a movie of the 1960's:

R  _  T  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _

No H


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2019)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2019)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

Character in a movie of the 1960's:

R  _  T  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _

No H B L


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

Ratso Rizzo


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

Right again, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

Farcical character in multiple movies (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2019)

Farcical character in multiple movies (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 3, 2019)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 3, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2019)

*M ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

Farcical character in multiple movies (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ S _ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ S _ _ _ 

No - P, H, M


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

Farcical character in multiple movies (hint - first word is a title)

_ N S _ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ S _ _ _ 

No - P, H, M


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

Farcical character in multiple movies (hint - first word is a title)

_ N S _ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ L _ _ S _ _ _ 

No - P, H, M


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm thinking it's Inspector Jacques Clouseau, but you say there's no P .. ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

You're right. Sorry I missed the P - senior moment.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

We all have them. I certainly do .. quite often 

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

No: L D


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ _ _ _ _ _

Yes: N
No: L D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ T _ _ _ _

Yes: N T
No: L D


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N // S T _ _ _ _

Yes: N T S
No: L D


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

_ _ R _ _ R _ N // S T R _ _ _

Yes: N T S R
No: L D


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2019)

G


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 4, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

_ _ R M _ R _ N // S T R _ _ _

Yes: N T S R M
No: L D G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 4, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

C _ R M _ R _ N // S T R _ _ _

Yes: N T S R M C
No: L D G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 4, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

H


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

C _ R M _ R _ N // S T R _ _ _

Yes: N T S R M C
No: L D G P H


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

B


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

One consonant left

C _ R M _ R _ N // S T R _ _ _

Yes: N T S R M C
No: L D G P H B


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

One consonant left

C _ R M _ R _ N // S T R _ _ _

Yes: N T S R M C
No: L D G P H B F Y


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

K


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2019)

This character is from book and t.v. series (fairly current)

No consonants left

C _ R M _ R _ N // S T R _ K _

Yes: N T S R M C K
No: L D G P H B F Y


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

No idea, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2019)

Hint: Series of crime novels written by J.K. Rowling, under the pseudonym Robert Galbraith.


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

Cormoran Strike


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2019)

Female character from a 1960s TV espionage series.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2019)

Yessssss! If you get a chance to watch the trilogy, it's good.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 5, 2019)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 5, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

Female character from a 1960s TV espionage series.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R T _ R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2019)

C?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 6, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2019)

Female character from a 1960s TV espionage series.

C _ N N _ _ _ N //C _ R T _ R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 6, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 6, 2019)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2019)

Female character from a 1960s TV espionage series.

C _ N N _ M _ N //C _ R T _ R 

No - L

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2019)

*Cinnamon Carter ?*


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2019)

That's it, Sassy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2019)

*Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2019)

R


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2019)

*Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)

 _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ r _ _ _ _ _

Yes -R*


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2019)

N


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2019)

Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)

 _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ r _ _ _ _ _

Yes -R
No-N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2019)

*Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)*
*
 _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ r _ _ _ _ _

Yes -R*
*No-N-M*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 7, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2019)

*Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)

 _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ r _ _ _t _

 Yes -R -T
No-N-M*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 7, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2019)

*Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)*
*
 _ _ _ _ _ s // _ r _ _ _t _

 Yes -R -T-S*
*No-N-M*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 7, 2019)

*Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)

 _ _ _ _ _ s // _ r _ _ _t _

 Yes -R -T-S
No-N-M-C*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)

 _ _ _ d _ s // _ r _ _ _t _

 Yes -R -T-S-D
No-N-M-C


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)

 _ L _ d _ s // _ r _ _ _t _

 Yes -R -T-S-D-L
No-N-M-C


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

Y please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)

 _ L _ d y s // _ r _ _ _t _

 Yes -R -T-S-D-L-Y
No-N-M-C


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

G please


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2019)

Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

*Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)*
*
G L _ d y s // _ r _ _ _t _ 

 Yes -R -T-S-D-L-Y-G*
*No-N-M-C*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

*Female Character from a sitcom in the middle 60's to the early 70's.(Comedy)

 G L _ d y s // K r _ _ _t _ 

 Yes -R -T-S-D-L-Y-G-K
No-N-M-C-H*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*Gladys Kravitz*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2019)

Who's that?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

Sunny said:


> Who's that?




*She was the nosey neighbor on Bewitched !*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

Citygirl said:


> *Gladys Kravitz*



*You Got it Citygirl !*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*Another female character from a sit-com in the mid 70's to the mid 80's.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

R?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*Another female character from a sit-com in the mid 70's to the mid 80's.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ M* 

N: R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 8, 2019)

T?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*Another female character from a sit-com in the mid 70's to the mid 80's.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ M*

N: R, T,


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*Another female character from a sit-com in the mid 70's to the mid 80's.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ M*

N: R, T, L,


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 8, 2019)

*S ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2019)

*Another female character from a sit-com in the mid 70's to the mid 80's.

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ M*

N: R, T, S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

*Another female character from a sit-com in the mid 70's to the mid 80's.

 _ _ _ N _ _ // _ _ N N _ N _ _ _ M*

 N: R, T, S, D


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

*Another female character from a sit-com in the mid 70's to the mid 80's.

_ _ _ N _ _ // _ _ N N _ N _ _ _ M
*
N: R, T, S, D, L


----------



## Pinky (Nov 9, 2019)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

Joanie Cunningham


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

*You Got It Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2019)

Character from a 1970s western movie

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 10, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

Character from a 1970s western movie

_ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ 

No - T, S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 10, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

Character from a 1970s western movie

_ _ _ _ //_ R _ B B _ 

No - T, S, N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2019)

Character from a 1970s western movie

_ _ C _ //C R _ B B _ 

No - T, S, N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 10, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 10, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Character from a 1970s western movie

_ _ C K //C R _ B B _ 

No - T, S, N, Y


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Character from a 1970s western movie

_ _ C K //C R _ B B _

No - T, S, N, Y, M

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2019)

J?


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

Character from a 1970s western movie

J _ C K //C R _ B B _

No - T, S, N, Y, M

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks like Jack Crabbe.


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

It is - from "Little Big Man"


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

From a movie:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

From a movie:

_  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

From a movie:

_  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No R


----------



## debodun (Nov 11, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Nov 11, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2019)

From a movie:

_  _  N  _  //  L  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _ 

No R C


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

Y


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2019)

From a movie:

_  _  N  _  //  L  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _ 

No R C Y


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2019)

D


----------



## Pinky (Nov 12, 2019)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 12, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2019)

From a movie:

_  _  N  _  //  L  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _ 

No R C Y D G F


----------



## Pinky (Nov 13, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

From a movie:

_  _  N  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  _  _  T  _ 

No R C Y D G F


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

H


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

From a movie:

_  _  N  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  _  _  T  _ 

No R C Y D G F P H


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

J


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

From a movie:

_  _  N  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  _  _  T  _ 

No R C Y D G F P H J W


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2019)

M


----------



## Sunny (Nov 13, 2019)

From a movie:

M  _  N  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  _  _  T  _ 

No R C Y D G F P H J W


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

From a movie:

M  _  N  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  _  _  T  _ 

No R C Y D G F P H J W B


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2019)

*Let's try a Q please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2019)

K


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

From a movie:

M  _  N  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  _  _  T  _ 

No R C Y D G F P H J W B Q


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2019)

K


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2019)

OOPS


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

From a movie:

M  _  N  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  _  _  T  _ 

No R C Y D G F P H J W B Q K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2019)

From a movie:

M  _  N  _  //  L  _  S  _  //  V  _  T  _ 

No more consonants!

No R C Y D G F P H J W B Q K


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2019)

Sunny: I have no idea who this is or where she/he came from.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2019)

I'm going to guess .. Mona Lisa Vita? Not sure about the last word.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2019)

Close enough, Pinky. It's Mona Lisa Vito, the hilarious girlfriend of Joe Pesci in My Cousin Vinny. She's played by Marisa Tomei.  That should ring a bell for anyone who has seen this picture.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2019)

Ah yes! Good actress, Ms. Tomei.

60's sitcom character:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 15, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 15, 2019)

60's sitcom character:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N _

Y: N


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

60's sitcom character:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N _

Y: N 
N: R D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

60's sitcom character:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N _

Y: N 
N: R D M


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

60's sitcom character:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N _

Y: N 
N: R D M K


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

60's sitcom character:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N _

Y: N 
N: R D M K T


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

60's sitcom character:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N _

Y: N 
N: R D M K T F


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 16, 2019)

Correction: added T

60's sitcom character:

C _ T _ _ // _ _ N _

Y: N  C
N: R D M K  F B


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 16, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Cathy Lane?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 17, 2019)

You've got it, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Character from a TV police drama in the 1950s that was revived in the late 60s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 17, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Character from a TV police drama in the 1950s that was revived in the late 60s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 17, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Character from a TV police drama in the 1950s that was revived in the late 60s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T, S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 17, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Character from a TV police drama in the 1950s that was revived in the late 60s.

_ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ 

No - T, S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 17, 2019)

P?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2019)

*J please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2019)

Character from a TV police drama in the 1950s that was revived in the late 60s.

J _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ 

No - T, S, P


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2019)

Joe Friday?


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2019)

Yes it is


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

"Just the facts, ma'am."

From another TV crime drama:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 18, 2019)

T please!


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 18, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2019)

From another TV crime drama:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T H


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2019)

R?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 19, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

From another TV crime drama:
_  R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  M  _  _

No T H


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

From another TV crime drama:
_  R  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  _  M  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Frank Columbo


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Creepy character from a 1960 suspense movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 19, 2019)

S?


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2019)

Creepy character from a 1960 suspense movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2019)

Creepy character from a 1960 suspense movie

_ _ _ M _ _ //_ _ _ _ S                              

No - D


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2019)

*H ?*


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2019)

Creepy character from a 1960 suspense movie

_ _ _ M _ _ //_ _ _ _ S                              

No - D, H


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2019)

Creepy character from a 1960 suspense movie

_ _ _ M _ _ //_ _ _ _ S                              

No - D, H, L


----------



## Pinky (Nov 20, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2019)

P


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

Creepy character from a 1960 suspense movie

_ _ _ M _ _ //_ _ T _ S                              

No - D, H, L, P


----------



## Pinky (Nov 21, 2019)

R?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 21, 2019)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

Creepy character from a 1960 suspense movie

_ _ _R M _ _ //_ _ T _ S                              

No - D, H, L, P, G


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Norman Bates?


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

Yes it is.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Character in a current sitcom:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 21, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2019)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2019)

Character in a current sitcom:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _

No T R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Character in a current sitcom:

_  _  _  G  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _

No T R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

H


----------



## Pinky (Nov 22, 2019)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Character in a current sitcom:

M  _  D  G  _  //  M  _  _  S  _  _

No T R H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2019)

Madge Madsen?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2019)

Nope.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

Hint:  This is the main character in an Emmy-winning sitcom currently streaming on Prime.


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

Midge Maisel


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

That's it, Deb!  I'm watching that series for the second time. and really enjoying it.  Has anyone else watched it?


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

Male supporting character in a highly successful 1950s sitcom.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

Male supporting character in a highly successful 1950s sitcom.

_ R _ _ //_ _ R _ _

No - L


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

Male supporting character in a highly successful 1950s sitcom.

_ R _ _ //_ _ R T _

No - L


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

*Z please*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

OOPS


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

Male supporting character in a highly successful 1950s sitcom.

_ R _ _ //_ _ R T Z

No - L


----------



## Pinky (Nov 23, 2019)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2019)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2019)

Male supporting character in a highly successful 1950s sitcom.

F R _ _ //_ _ R T Z

No - L, B


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 23, 2019)

Fred Mertz


----------



## debodun (Nov 24, 2019)

It is, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2019)

*A supporting character from a popular 60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*A supporting character from a popular 60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _ _* 

N: L, R,


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*A supporting character from a popular 60's sit-com

_ _ N _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _ _*

N: L, R, S,


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

M?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*A supporting character from a popular 60's sit-com

_ _ N _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _ _*

N: L, R, S, M,


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

J please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*A supporting character from a popular 60's sit-com

J _ N _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _ _*

N: L, R, S, M,


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2019)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Nov 25, 2019)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2019)

*A supporting character from a popular 60's sit-com

J _ N _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _ _*

N: L, R, S, M, C, P,


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2019)

Jane Hathaway


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 26, 2019)

*That's it, Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R R _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R R _ _ _ 

No - G


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R R _ _ _ 

No - G, T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2019)

S?


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

_ _ _ _ _ //S _ R R _ _ _ 

No - G, T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 27, 2019)

J?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 27, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

_ _ D D _ //S _ R R _ _ _ 

No - G, T, J


----------



## Pinky (Nov 28, 2019)

Y?


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

_ _ D D Y //S _ R R _ _ _ 

No - G, T, J


----------



## Pinky (Nov 28, 2019)

M?


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

_ _ D D Y //S _ R R _ _ _ 

No - G, T, J, M


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

_ _ D D Y //S _ R R _ _ _ 

No - G, T, J, M, N


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2019)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

_ _ D D Y //S _ R R _ _ _ 

No - G, T, J, M, N, P


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

B _ D D Y //S _ R R _ _ _ 

No - G, T, J, M, N, P 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

B please


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

B was already guessed.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

Oops! L please


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Supporting male character in a 1960s TV sitcom

B _ D D Y //S _ R R _ L L

No - G, T, J, M, N, P 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

Buddy Sorrell?


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes, you got it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

This supporting character is from a 60's t.v. drama.

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

This supporting character is from a 60's t.v. drama.

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ 

Y: R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

This supporting character is from a 60's t.v. drama.

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ N

Y: R N


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

This supporting character is from a 60's t.v. drama.

T _ _ _ _ // _ _ R T _ N

Y: R N T


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

M


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

This supporting character is from a 60's t.v. drama.

T _ M M _ // M _ R T _ N

Y: R N T M


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Timmy Martin


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

Yes, Deb .. Lassie's boy


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Male character from a 1950s novel and 1960s movie - considered quite risqué then - would probably not even raise an eyebrow these days.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Male character from a 1950s novel and 1960s movie - considered quite risqué then - would probably not even raise an eyebrow these days.

_ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

S?


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2019)

Male character from a 1950s novel and 1960s movie - considered quite risqué then - would probably not even raise an eyebrow these days.

_ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ T 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Nov 30, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2019)

Male character from a 1950s novel and 1960s movie - considered quite risqué then - would probably not even raise an eyebrow these days.

_ _ _ _ _ R T //_ _ _ _ _ R T

No - S, N, C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2019)

F please


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2019)

Male character from a 1950s novel and 1960s movie - considered quite risqué then - would probably not even raise an eyebrow these days.

_ _ _ _ _ R T //_ _ _ _ _ R T

No - S, N, C, F


----------



## Pinky (Dec 1, 2019)

B?


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2019)

Male character from a 1950s novel and 1960s movie - considered quite risqué then - would probably not even raise an eyebrow these days.

_ _ _ B _ R T //_ _ _ B _ R T

No - S, N, C, F


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Humbert Humbert.

Next, from a TV series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Humbert Humbert.

Next, from a TV series:

_  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 1, 2019)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2019)

Next, from a TV series:

_  _  R  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 1, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

Next, from a TV series:

_  _  R  N  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  N  S

No T


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

Barnabas Collins


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2019)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2019)

Male from an action movie series in the 1970s and 80s. (hint: first word is a nickname)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Male from an action movie series in the 1970s and 80s. (hint: first word is a nickname)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Male from an action movie series in the 1970s and 80s. (hint: first word is a nickname)

_ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Male from an action movie series in the 1970s and 80s. (hint: first word is a nickname)

_ _ R T _ //_ _ R R _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2019)

Z?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Male from an action movie series in the 1970s and 80s. (hint: first word is a nickname)

_ _ R T _ //_ _ R R _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N

No - S, Z


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 3, 2019)

M please


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2019)

Male from an action movie series in the 1970s and 80s. (hint: first word is a nickname)

_ _ R T Y //_ _ R R Y //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N

No - S, Z, M


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2019)

Dirty Harry Callahan?


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

Comic supporting character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 4, 2019)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2019)

Comic supporting character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  T  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N 

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

Comic supporting character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  T  //  _  _  _  S //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N 

No D


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

Comic supporting character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  T  //  _  _  _  S //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  N 

No D R


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2019)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2019)

Comic supporting character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  T  //  L  _  P  S //  _  _  _  L  _  _  _  N 

No D R


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2019)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2019)

Comic supporting character in a movie of the 70's:

H  _  T  //  L  _  P  S //  H  _  _  L  _  H  _  N 

No D R 

No more consonants, and you all know who it is!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

Hot Lips Hooligan!


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

It Hoolihan, not Hooligan. LOL


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

Oh yeah, LOL!


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

Main character of a very old book and movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

Main character of a very old book and movie:

R _ _ _ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

Main character of a very old book and movie:

R _ _ _ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ _ L L

Y: R L


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

Main character of a very old book and movie:

R _ _ _ _ _ _ // R _ N _ _ L L

Y: R L N


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

D


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

Main character of a very old book and movie:

R _ _ _ _ _ _ // R _ N D _ L L

Y: R L N D


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

Main character of a very old book and movie:

R _ _ _ C C _ // R _ N D _ L L

Y: R L N D C


----------



## debodun (Dec 6, 2019)

Rebecca Randall


----------



## Pinky (Dec 6, 2019)

... from Rebecca of Sunnybrook Farm.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 7, 2019)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2019)

Female from a 1970s romance movie.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2019)

Female from a 1970s romance movie.

_ _ N N _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2019)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2019)

Female from a 1970s romance movie.

J _ N N _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 7, 2019)

F ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2019)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 8, 2019)

L please


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2019)

Female from a 1970s romance movie.

J _ N N _ F _ R //_ _ _ _ L L _ R _ //_ _ R R _ T T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2019)

Female from a 1970s romance movie.

J _ N N _ F _ R //_ _ _ _ L L _ R _ //B _ R R _ T T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2019)

Female from a 1970s romance movie.

J _ N N _ F _ R //C _ _ _ L L _ R _ //B _ R R _ T T

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

Female from a 1970s romance movie.
J _ N N _ F _ R //C _ _ _ L L _ R _ //B _ R R _ T T
No - H
one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

P?


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

Female from a 1970s romance movie.
J _ N N _ F _ R //C _ _ _ L L _ R _ //B _ R R _ T T
No - H, P
one consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*V please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 10, 2019)

D?


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

Female from a 1970s romance movie.
J _ N N _ F _ R //C _ V _ L L _ R _ //B _ R R _ T T
No - H, P, D 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

No idea, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

Jennifer Cavilleri Barrett (from "Love Story")


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2019)

Character from a 1960's animated TV cartoon

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 10, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2019)

Character from a 1960's animated TV cartoon

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ S T

No - M, R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2019)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2019)

*W please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 11, 2019)

B?


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

Character from a 1960's animated TV cartoon

_ _ H _ _ _ //_ _ _ S T

No - M, R, W, B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

Character from a 1960's animated TV cartoon

_ _ H _ _ _ //_ _ _ S T

No - M, R, W, B, C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

Character from a 1960's animated TV cartoon

_ _ H N N _ //_ _ _ S T

No - M, R, W, B, C, D


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

Character from a 1960's animated TV cartoon

_ _ H N N Y //_ _ _ S T

No - M, R, W, B, C, D


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2019)

J please


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2019)

Character from a 1960's animated TV cartoon

J _ H N N Y //_ _ _ S T

No - M, R, W, B, C, D 

one consonant left


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

bump


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Johnny Quest?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

Pinky got it.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Character from 70's musical

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Character from 70's musical

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: N


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

D


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Character from 70's musical

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: N D


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Character from 70's musical

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: N D T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Character from 70's musical

_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R
N: N D T


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

G


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Character from 70's musical

G R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R G
N: N D T


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Character from 70's musical

G R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R G
N: N D T C


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*S  please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Character from 70's musical

G R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R G
N: N D T C S Y


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

F


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Character from 70's musical

G R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R G
N: N D T C S Y F


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

Grizabella


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

Deb is correct


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

From American folklore

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

From American folklore

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2019)

From American folklore

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R, T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 13, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 13, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

From American folklore

_ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ N

No - R, T, S, H


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

D please


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

From American folklore

_ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ N

No - R, T, S, H, D


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

How about a C


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

From American folklore

_ _ _ _ //_ _ N _ _ N

No - R, T, S, H, D, C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Hmmm .. B?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

From American folklore

_ _ _ _ //B _ N _ _ N

No - R, T, S, H, D, C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Paul Bunyan?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

That's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Character from 70's movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Character from 70's movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


N: S


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Character from 70's movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


N: S R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Character from 70's movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N

Y: N
N: S R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Character from 70's movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N

Y: N
N: S R T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Character from 70's movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N

Y: N
N: S R T M


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

Scott Joplin


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Half right


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

I'll give a hint if needed.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Hint: Scott Joplin's wife's name


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

Belle Joplin


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

Right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A character that usually pops up around this time of year

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2019)

A character that usually pops up around this time of year

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 14, 2019)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 14, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

A character that usually pops up around this time of year

_ _ _ N _ _ _ _ R //S _ R _ _ G _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

Ebenezer Scrooge


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

One-named character in a lot of old westerns:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

One-named character in a lot of old westerns:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 15, 2019)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 15, 2019)

One-named character in a lot of old westerns:

T  R  _  _  _  _  R

No S N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 15, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

One-named character in a lot of old westerns:

T  R  _  G  G  _  R

No S N 

Obviously, CG is onto me!


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

Trigger


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

Yee-Haw!


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

A famous cartoon character

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2019)

A famous cartoon character

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 16, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2019)

*M please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 16, 2019)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

A famous cartoon character

_ _ N _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - R, M, S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 17, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

A famous cartoon character

_ _ N _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - R, M, S, T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 17, 2019)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

A famous cartoon character

D _ N _ _ _ //D _ _ _ 

No - R, M, S, T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2019)

Donald Duck?


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2019)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 18, 2019)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2019)

A rabbit's nemesis:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 19, 2019)

R please


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

Elmer Fudd


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

A real-life character portrayed in a 1960s movie. Hint - He also had a famous nickname by which he is better known.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

A real-life character portrayed in a 1960s movie. Hint - He also had a famous nickname by which he is better known.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

J please


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

A real-life character portrayed in a 1960s movie. Hint - He also had a famous nickname by which he is better known.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - H, J


----------



## Pinky (Dec 20, 2019)

Hmmm .. T please


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2019)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

A real-life character portrayed in a 1960s movie. Hint - He also had a famous nickname by which he is better known.

_ _ _ _ _ T //S T _ _ _ _ 

No - H, J


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2019)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

A real-life character portrayed in a 1960s movie. Hint - He also had a famous nickname by which he is better known.

R _ _ _ R T //S T R _ _ _

No - H, J


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2019)

A real-life character portrayed in a 1960s movie. Hint - He also had a famous nickname by which he is better known.

R _ B _ R T //S T R _ _ _

No - H, J

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2019)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

oops


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

A real-life character portrayed in a 1960s movie. Hint - He also had a famous nickname by which he is better known.

R _ B _ R T //S T R _ _ D

No - H, J 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

Robert Stroud?


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

Yes, that's right, Pinky - The Birdman of Alcatraz


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

I did not remember his name. Good movie.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

Famous recluse and inventor:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

H


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

Famous recluse and inventor:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y:
N: H


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

Famous recluse and inventor:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y:
N: H C


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

Nikola Tesla?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

You've done it again, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2019)

A character from a short story that turns up around this time of year.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 21, 2019)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Dec 21, 2019)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2019)

Here's a guess:  Bob Cratchit?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2019)

Sunny, I think maybe you are right or that makes 2 of us that are wrong.


----------



## oldal (Dec 21, 2019)

S?


----------



## oldal (Dec 21, 2019)

V?


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

It is Bob Cratchit.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

I think of that poor guy slaving away for Scrooge every time I have to sit on a backless stool.

A seasonal character:

_  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2019)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2019)

A seasonal character:

_  _  _  N  C  _ 

No S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 22, 2019)

R?


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2019)

Grinch


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

Got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2019)

a classic English novel character (also the name of a contemporary performer)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 23, 2019)

a classic English novel character (also the name of a contemporary performer)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2019)

David Copperfield?


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

From a book and the movies:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

From a book and the movies:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2019)

F


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2019)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2019)

From a book and the movies:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N F B


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 24, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

From a book and the movies:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N F B S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

T please


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2019)

From a book and the movies:

_  _  //  _  _  R  _  _ 

No N F B S T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 25, 2019)

D?


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2019)

Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 25, 2019)

*J please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2019)

Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

From a book and the movies:

J  _  //  _  _  R  _  _ 

No N F B S T D Y


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2019)

Jo Marsh


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 27, 2019)

BUMP


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2019)

Sorry, Deb.  Close, though.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Jo March


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Character from book and movies:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2019)

That's it, Pinky!  Jo has been in the news a lot lately, due to the new release of Little Women, which got rave reviews.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Debating whether or not to see the remake ..


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

D


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Character from book and movies:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y:
N: D


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

N


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Character from book and movies:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N _ _

Y: N
N: D


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Character from book and movies:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N _ _

Y: N
N: D T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 28, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Character from book and movies:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N _ _

Y: N
N: D T H


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

L


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Character from book and movies:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ // _ L _ _ _ N _ _

Y: N L
N: D T H


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Character from book and movies:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ Y // _ L _ _ _ N _ Y

Y: N L Y
N: D T H


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

S


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Character from book and movies:

S _ _ // _ _ _ _ Y // _ L _ _ _ N _ Y

Y: N L Y S
N: D T H


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

P


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Character from book and movies:

S _ _ // P _ _ _ Y // _ L _ _ _ N _ Y

Y: N L Y S P
N: D T H


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Character from book and movies:

S _ R // P _ R _ Y // _ L _ _ _ N _ Y

Y: N L Y S P
N: D T H


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2019)

Sir Percy Blakeney


----------



## Pinky (Dec 28, 2019)

Bingo, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

A character from the Bible

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

A character from the Bible

_ _ _ _ //T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

H please


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

A character from the Bible

_ _ H _ //TH _ //_ _ _ T _ _ T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2019)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

A character from the Bible

_ _ H N //TH _ //_ _ _ T _ _ T


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

John The Baptist


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

That's right, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

Character from late 70's comedy film

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2019)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 29, 2019)

Character from late 70's comedy film

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ S _ _

Y: S
N:


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2019)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 29, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## connect1 (Dec 30, 2019)

T please


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2019)

Character from late 70's comedy film

T _ _ _ _ _ _ // H _ _ _ _ S _ N

Y: S N H T
N:


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2019)

R


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2019)

Character from late 70's comedy film

T R _ _ _ _ R // H _ R R _ S _ N

Y: S N H T R
N:


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2019)

C


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2019)

Character from late 70's comedy film

T R _ _ _ _ R // H _ R R _ S _ N

Y: S N H T R
N: C


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2019)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2019)

Character from late 70's comedy film

T R _ _ _ _ R // H _ R R _ S _ N

Y: S N H T R
N: C Y


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 30, 2019)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Dec 30, 2019)

Character from late 70's comedy film

T R _ _ _ _ R // H _ R R _ S _ N

Y: S N H T R
N: C Y G


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

P


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2019)

Character from late 70's comedy film

T R _ P P _ R // H _ R R _ S _ N

Y: S N H T R P
N: C Y G

vowels only now


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

Tripper Harrison


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2019)

Correct .. from Meatballs.


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

A character from a late 1990's action movie (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Dec 31, 2019)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

A character from a late 1990's action movie (hint - first word is a title)

_ R _ S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ R S _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2019)

A character from a late 1990's action movie (hint - first word is a title)

_ R _ S _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ R S _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 31, 2019)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A character from a late 1990's action movie (hint - first word is a title)

_ R _ S _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ R S H _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A character from a late 1990's action movie (hint - first word is a title)

_ R _ S _ _ _ N _ //_ _ _ _ S //_ _ R S H _ L L


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

M


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A character from a late 1990's action movie (hint - first word is a title)

_ R _ S _ _ _ N _ //_ _ M _ S //M _ R S H _ L L


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

J?


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2020)

A character from a late 1990's action movie (hint - first word is a title)

_ R _ S _ _ _ N _ //J _ M _ S //M _ R S H _ L L


----------



## Pinky (Jan 1, 2020)

President James Marshall?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 1, 2020)

Oops


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

Correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

Character from a current BBC series ..

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

Character from a current BBC series ..

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ N

Y: N


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

H


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

Character from a current BBC series ..

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ N

Y: N 
N: H T


----------



## debodun (Jan 2, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

Character from a current BBC series ..

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ _ N

Y: N R
N: H T


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 2, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 2, 2020)

Character from a current BBC series ..

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ _ N

Y: N R
N: H T C


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2020)

Y


----------



## Sunny (Jan 3, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 3, 2020)

Character from a current BBC series ..

_ _ _ R _ // M _ _ N

Y: N R M
N: H T C Y G

One consonant left.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 3, 2020)

*How bout a B please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

Character from a current BBC series ..

_ _ _ R _ // M _ _ N

Y: N R M
N: H T C Y G B

One consonant left. Hint: Female character


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

Character from a current BBC series ..

_ _ _ R _ // M _ _ N

Y: N R M
N: H T C Y G B D

One consonant left. Hint: Female character


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

K


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

_ _ _ R _ // M _ _ N

Y: N R M
N: H T C Y G B D K S

One consonant left. Hint: Female character


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

F


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

_ _ _ R _ // M _ _ N

Y: N R M
N: H T C Y G B D K S F J

One consonant left. Hint: Female character


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2020)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 4, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

L _ _ R _ // M _ _ N

Y: N R M
N: H T C Y G B D K S F J P

No more consonants.
Hint: Female character


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

Sorry, no idea.  The first name looks like Laura.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Sorry, no idea.  The first name looks like Laura.



You're halfway there, Sunny. The first name _*is*_ Laura


----------



## Sunny (Jan 4, 2020)

Moon?  A relative of Daphne's?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 4, 2020)

Not Moon .. Main. I'll give it to you, because you may not watch BBC television. It's the doctor's wife on Call The Midwife.

L A U R A // M A I N

Y: N R M
N: H T C Y G B D K S F J P

No more consonants.
Hint: Female character


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

I do watch Call the Midwife occasionally. I remember that character, I just didn't remember her name. I always like her because she looks like a real human being, not a glamour queen.

For lovers of Dickens:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

That's also why I prefer the British series - the characters are more true-to-life, average looking.

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

(Except for the Downton Abbey characters!)  


For lovers of Dickens:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

Sunny said:


> (Except for the Downton Abbey characters!)
> 
> True, true
> 
> S please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

For lovers of Dickens:

_  _  S  S  //  _  _  _  _  S  _  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 5, 2020)

M?


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2020)

Miss Havisham


----------



## Sunny (Jan 5, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

bump


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

An early TV cowboy character

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

An early TV cowboy character

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jan 6, 2020)

An early TV cowboy character

R _ _ _ _ //_ _ T _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 6, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 6, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 6, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

An early TV cowboy character

_ _ _ _ Y //Y _ T _ _ 

No - B, C


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 7, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2020)

An early TV cowboy character

R _ _ _ Y //Y _ T _ _ 

No - B, C


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 7, 2020)

*Rowdy Yates*


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

Deb?????


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

Rowdy Yates is correct.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*This is a character from a sit-com of the 70s.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2020)

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2020)

*J ?*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 8, 2020)

T?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*This is a character from a sit-com of the 70s.

T _ _ //_ _ _ T _ _ _* 

N: D, J,


----------



## Pinky (Jan 8, 2020)

D?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*That was called Pinky. Do another!*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 8, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*This is a character from a sit-com of the 70s.

T _ M //_ _ _ T M _ _

N: D, J,*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 8, 2020)

*This is a character from a sit-com of the 70s.

T _ M //_ _ _ T M _N

N: D, J,*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*This is a character from a sit-com of the 70s.

T _ M //_ _ RT M _N

N: D, J,* *P, L,

One more consonant *


----------



## Pinky (Jan 9, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*This is a character from a sit-com of the 70s.

T _ M //H _ RT M _N

N: D, J,* *P
That's it for the consonants*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2020)

I'll leave it for someone else, since I'm not sure about the first name anyway.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 9, 2020)

*Sunny: Since no one else seems to have gotten it, give me the last name & I'll give it to you*


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

Tim Hartman?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 10, 2020)

*You got it partially Deb, his name is Tom,husband of Mary!*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

So, is his name Tim Hartman, Tim Hartman?


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 10, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 10, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

_ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 10, 2020)

T?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 10, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

_ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - T,  D,  N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

_ _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ 

No - T,  D,  N, P


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

_ _ L _ //_ R _ _ L _ _ S _ _ 

No - T,  D,  N, P


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 11, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 11, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

_ _ L _ //_ R _ F L _ _ S _ _ 

No - T,  D, N, P, H


----------



## Pinky (Jan 12, 2020)

B?


----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

_ _ L _ //B R _ F L _ _ S _ _ 

No - T,  D, N, P, H


----------



## Pinky (Jan 12, 2020)

C?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 12, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

_ _ L _ //B R _ F L _ _ S _ _ 

No - T,  D, N, P, H, C, M


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 12, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 12, 2020)

K please


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

K _ L _ //B R _ F L _ _ S K _ 

No - T,  D, N, P, H, C, M, G


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2020)

Y?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

Character in a current animated TV show

K Y L _ //B R _ F L _ V S K Y

No - T,  D, N, P, H, C, M, G 

all consonants guessed


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Kyle Broflovski - from South Park ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes it is.


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Character in a Comedy TV Series


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2020)

N ?


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Character in a Comedy TV Series


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N


Y: N


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 13, 2020)

An S?


----------



## connect1 (Jan 13, 2020)

Character in a Comedy TV Series


_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N


Y: N
N: S


----------



## Pinky (Jan 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 14, 2020)

Character in a Comedy TV Series


_ _ L L _ _ _ N


Y: N, L
N: S, T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2020)

Gilligan


----------



## connect1 (Jan 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Gilligan


 Yes Deb, that's it


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2020)

From a 1950s TV adventure show.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2020)

From a 1950s TV adventure show.

_ _ _ _ //N _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 15, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

From a 1950s TV adventure show.

_ _ _ _ //N _ L _ _ N

No - R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

*Ozzy Nelson*


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *Ozzy Nelson*


Not quite


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

From a 1950s TV adventure show.

_ _ _ _ //N _ L S _ N

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 16, 2020)

Deb,  You don't have enough dashes to spell it right with "ie"


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2020)

I have enough dashes for the *correct* character which *is not* Ozzie. Besides, Ozzie was in a sit-com, not an adventure show.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2020)

Rick Nelson?  Right number of dashes, but also a sitcom.


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Mike Nelson ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2020)

connect1 got it - Mike Nelson from "Sea Hunt".


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Character in a TV Detective Series - 60's - 70's 


_ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

T please


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Character in a TV Detective Series - 60's - 70's 


_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: T


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

R?


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Character in a TV Detective Series - 60's - 70's 


_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: T, R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 17, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Character in a TV Detective Series - 60's - 70's

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: T, R, S, G


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Character in a TV Detective Series - 60's - 70's

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: T, R, S, G, K


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 17, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 18, 2020)

Character in a TV Detective Series - 60's - 70's

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: T, R, S, G, K, D


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

Joe Mannix?


----------



## connect1 (Jan 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> Joe Mannix?



Yes that is correct. Joe Mannix


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

From a very popular 1970-80s sitcom. (hint: first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## connect1 (Jan 18, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

From a very popular 1970-80s sitcom. (hint: first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 18, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

From a very popular 1970-80s sitcom. (hint: first word is a title)

C _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 18, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 18, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2020)

From a very popular 1970-80s sitcom. (hint: first word is a title)

C _ _ _ N _ _ //S _ _ R _ _ N //P _ T T _ R

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2020)

From a very popular 1970-80s sitcom. (hint: first word is a title)

C _ L _ N _ L //S _ _ R _ _ N //P _ T T _ R

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2020)

From a very popular 1970-80s sitcom. (hint: first word is a title)

C _ L _ N _ L //S _ _ R _ _ N //P _ T T _ R

No - D


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 19, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

Colonel Sherman Potter (M*A*S*H)


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2020)

Sunny is correct.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

Beating myself up for remembering his name, Sherman, too late. Good job, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

Thanks, Pinky, that's the kind of trivia that clutters up my mind.  Here's another one, from the comics.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 19, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2020)

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _  _

No R C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 19, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

D  _  _  _  _  _  D  //  _  _  _  S  T  _  _  D

No R C L


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2020)

Dagwood Bumstead


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2020)

Right!


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2020)

Action movie character (hint: first word is a nickname)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 20, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

Action movie character (hint: first word is a nickname)

D _ R T _ //_ _ R R _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

Action movie character (hint: first word is a nickname)

D _ R T Y //H _ R R Y //_ _ _ _ _ H _ N


----------



## Pinky (Jan 21, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

Action movie character (hint: first word is a nickname)

D _ R T Y //H _ R R Y //_ _ L L _ H _ N 

one consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 21, 2020)

*Dirty Harry Callahan*


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2020)

Yes, that's correct, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 21, 2020)

This is a character from a cartoon in the late 50s

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 21, 2020)

This is a character from a cartoon in the late 50s

_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

This is a character from a cartoon in the late 50s

_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

N: R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

This is a character from a cartoon in the late 50s

_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ //T H _ //_ _ _ S _

N: R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

This is a character from a cartoon in the late 50s

_ _ L L _ _ N _ L _ //T H _ //_ _ _ S _

N: R


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

Bullwinkle the Moose


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 22, 2020)

You got it Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

An adventurous character from a early 1900s novel which has been dramatized several times.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

An adventurous character from a early 1900s novel which has been dramatized several times.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 22, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2020)

The Scarlet Pimpernel?


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2020)

Sunny was prompt - that is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

Fairy tale character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2020)

Rapunzel?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2020)

You done it again, Deb!


----------



## Pinky (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

Adventurous character from early 1900s novel which has also been dramatized.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

Adventurous character from early 1900s novel which has also been dramatized.

T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

Adventurous character from early 1900s novel which has also been dramatized.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

Adventurous character from early 1900s novel which has also been dramatized.

T H _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - D


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2020)

Deb, you just offered The Scarlet Pimpernel a few days ago. I guessed it, and offered Rapunzel, which you guessed. Are we caught in a loop?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2020)

Are you two conjoined twins?


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2020)

OOPS!!!! Senior moment. Your turn, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2020)

OK, I'll take the next one, although it's still your turn, Deb. (You guessed Rapunzel.)

From medieval folklore:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 24, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

B


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2020)

From medieval folklore:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T B


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2020)

S?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 25, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2020)

From medieval folklore:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T B H S C


----------



## Pinky (Jan 25, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 25, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2020)

From medieval folklore:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  _ 

No T B H S C D


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 25, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

From medieval folklore:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  _ 

No T B H S C D F


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

G


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

From medieval folklore:

G  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  _ 

No T B H S C D F


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2020)

Guinevere?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

From a classic police TV show in the 1950s that was revived in the 1960s and made into a movie in the late 1980s. (Hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

From a classic police TV show in the 1950s that was revived in the 1960s and made into a movie in the late 1980s. (Hint - first word is a title)

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

Sergeant Joe Friday? (Just guessing,I  just need the facts, ma'am.)


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2020)

You got it wthout all the facts. LOL


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

The real name of a character more widely known by his nickname:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2020)

The real name of a character more widely known by his nickname:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No R


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 27, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

The real name of a character more widely known by his nickname:

_  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _

No R


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

The real name of a character more widely known by his nickname:

_  _  _  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  _

No R


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 28, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

The real name of a character more widely known by his nickname:

_  _  K  _  //  S  T  _  _  _  K

No R N D


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Jan 28, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2020)

Mike Stivik - The Meathead


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

From a series of horror movies

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2020)

From a series of horror movies

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Jan 29, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 29, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## connect1 (Jan 30, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

From a series of horror movies  

_ R _ D D _ //_ R _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N, S, T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 30, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

Freddy Krueger?


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2020)

That's correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2020)

A youthful mountain dweller:

_  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jan 30, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2020)

A youthful mountain dweller:

_  _  _  _   //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Pinky (Jan 31, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2020)

F


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

bump


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

Yoo Hoo! Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

A youthful mountain dweller:

_  _  _  N   //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _  N

No R F D


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

A youthful mountain dweller:

_  _  H  N   //  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  T  _  N

No R F D S


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

John Boy Walton?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2020)

You got it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Feb 1, 2020)

Oh my .. it was correct 

Actual person, depicted in 60's movie:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

Actual person, depicted in 60's movie:

_ N N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N 

Y: N
N: R


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

Actual person, depicted in 60's movie:

_ N N _ // _ _ L L _ _ _ N 

Y: N L
N: R  B


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2020)

*Y ?*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

Actual person, depicted in 60's movie:

_ N N _ // _ _ L L _ _ _ N 

Y: N L
N: R B Y


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

Anne Sullivan


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

Deb guessed correctly


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

In a well-known comic strip, then a Broadway play, then a movie.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2020)

In a well-known comic strip, then a Broadway play, then a movie.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 2, 2020)

How about an S?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

In a well-known comic strip, then a Broadway play, then a movie.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _ S

No - T, N


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

In a well-known comic strip, then a Broadway play, then a movie.

D _ D D _ //_ _ R _ _ _ _ S

No - T, N, L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Daddy Warbucks


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2020)

Pinky is right.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Character from Shakespearean play:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 3, 2020)

Character from Shakespearean play:

_ _ S _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

Desdemona?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

Correct!


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

Old time radio show funny character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

Old time radio show funny character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 4, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2020)

Old time radio show funny character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _ 

No N


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 4, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

Old time radio show funny character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  _ 

No N L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

Old time radio show funny character:

R  _  _  _  _  _  T  _  R

No N L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 5, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 5, 2020)

Old time radio show funny character:

R  _  _  _  _  S  T  _  R

No N L


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2020)

Rochester (on the Jack Benny Show)


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

You got it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

From a 19th Century English novel

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

From a 19th Century English novel

_ _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

From a 19th Century English novel

_ _ R T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ T 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 6, 2020)

W?


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

*N ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

From a 19th Century English novel

M _ R T _ N //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ W _ T

No - S


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 6, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

From a 19th Century English novel

M _ R T _ N //_ H _ _ _ _ _ W _ T

No - S, P


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2020)

From a 19th Century English novel

M _ R T _ N //C H _ _ _ _ _ W _ T

No - S, P


----------



## Pinky (Feb 6, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2020)

*Z please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

From a 19th Century English novel

M _ R T _ N //C H _ Z Z _ _ W _ T

No - S, P, D


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

Martin Chuzzlewit


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

Sunny is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

Character in a 19th century best seller:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 7, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

M


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

Character in a 19th century best seller:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ R

No M S


----------



## Pinky (Feb 7, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

Character in a 19th century best seller:

_  _  _  _  _  //  T  _  _  T  _  _  _ R

No M S


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2020)

Becky Thatcher


----------



## Sunny (Feb 7, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

From a 1950s romance (in a way) movie played by an actor known more for action & western pics.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

From a 1950s romance (in a way) movie played by an actor known more for action & western pics.

_ _ _ _ //T _ _ _ _ T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

From a 1950s romance (in a way) movie played by an actor known more for action & western pics.

_ _ _ _ //T _ _ R _ T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

From a 1950s romance (in a way) movie played by an actor known more for action & western pics.

S _ _ _ //T _ _ R _ T _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

From a 1950s romance (in a way) movie played by an actor known more for action & western pics.

S _ _ _ //T H _ R _ T _ _ 

One consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Feb 8, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2020)

From a 1950s romance (in a way) movie played by an actor known more for action & western pics.

S _ _ N //T H _ R N T _ N

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

Sorry, no idea.


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

Sean Thornton (from "The Quiet Man" played by John Wayne)

This one is from a 1950's coming-of-age movie drama

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

This one is from a 1950's coming-of-age movie drama

_ _ _ //_ T _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 9, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

This one is from a 1950's coming-of-age movie drama

_ _ _ //S T _ R _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Feb 9, 2020)

This one is from a 1950's coming-of-age movie drama

_ _ M //S T _ R _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Feb 9, 2020)

J please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 9, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2020)

This one is from a 1950's coming-of-age movie drama

J _ M //S T _ R K

No - N, H

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

Jim Stark?


----------



## debodun (Feb 10, 2020)

Yes it is, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

Character from book/movie series:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 10, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 10, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 10, 2020)

Character from book/movie series:

_ _ _ _ _ T R _ _ // _ _ _ T R _ _ _ _

Y: R T


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

Character from book/movie series:

_ _ _ _ _ T R _ _ // _ _ S T R _ N _ _

Y: R T N S
N: C


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

Character from book/movie series:

_ _ L L _ T R _ _ // L _ S T R _ N _ _

Y: R T N S L
N: C


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

Bellatrix Lestrange?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

I knew you'd get it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

Female detective in a 1960s TV show (my dad really liked this program)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

Female detective in a 1960s TV show (my dad really liked this program)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

Female detective in a 1960s TV show (my dad really liked this program)

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S T

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Feb 11, 2020)

Female detective in a 1960s TV show (my dad really liked this program)

_ _ _ _ _ //W _ S T

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 11, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 11, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 11, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

*Honey West*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

early tv show

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // M_ _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 11, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 11, 2020)

60s tv show 

Yes


Kris148 said:


> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // M_ _ _ _ _ _  //


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 12, 2020)

This is a CHARACTER quiz. Post TV shows in the TITLES quiz.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

This *is* a tv CHARACTER.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

Yes there are two Ns @Sunny
_ _ _ N _ _ N // M_ _ _ _ _  //


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 12, 2020)

Different time zones.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 12, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

T please, Kris


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

D


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

_ _ _ N T_ _ N // M_ _ _ _ _ //

No S R D


----------



## debodun (Feb 13, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Feb 13, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 13, 2020)

*How bout F?*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

Pinky said:


> L please


Pinky you guessed the correct one.
_ _ _ N T_ _ N // MC_ _  L_  //

No S R D B F


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 13, 2020)

*H ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 13, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *H ?*


Yes one H

60s tv character
_ _ _ N T_ _ N // MCH _ L_ //

No S R D B F


----------



## Pinky (Feb 14, 2020)

P please, Kris


----------



## debodun (Feb 14, 2020)

Do you have an extra space in the first word? I was going to guess Quinton McHale


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Do you have an extra space in the first word? I was going to guess Quinton McHale


That is the man.
_ _ _ N T_  N    /    QUINTON


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 14, 2020)

your floor @debodun


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

In a contemporary animated TV show - the kind of person you love to hate.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

In a contemporary animated TV show - the kind of person you love to hate.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ R _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

In a contemporary animated TV show - the kind of person you love to hate.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ R _ S


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

* C please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 15, 2020)

In a contemporary animated TV show - the kind of person you love to hate.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ R _ S 

No - C


----------



## Sunny (Feb 15, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 15, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

In a contemporary animated TV show - the kind of person you love to hate.

_ _ N T _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ R N S 

No - C, H, W


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

In a contemporary animated TV show - the kind of person you love to hate.

_ _ N T _ _ _ _ R _ //B _ R N S 

No - C, H, W


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

oooh, I know this character, but can't think of his first name!

G please


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

In a contemporary animated TV show - the kind of person you love to hate.

_ _ N T G _ _ _ R _ //B _ R N S 

No - C, H, W


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

Montgomery Burns


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

Yes that the one.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

This is a character from a fairly recent t.v. drama:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 16, 2020)

I dont watch a lot of modern tv series. Is it American?

*D please Pinky*


----------



## debodun (Feb 16, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

You chose a good letter, Kris. 
This is the name of a character from a fairly recent t.v. drama:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ D _ _ _ _ _D

Y: D
N: L


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

You chose a good letter, Kris. 
This is the name of a character from a fairly recent t.v. drama:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ D _ _ _ _ _D

Y: D
N: L G


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

This is the name of a character from a fairly recent t.v. drama:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ D _ _ _ _ _D

Y: D
N: L G S


----------



## Sunny (Feb 16, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 16, 2020)

This is the name of a character from a fairly recent t.v. drama:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ D _ _ _ _ _D

Y: D
N: L G S M


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 16, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 16, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2020)

R  ?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

This is the name of a character from a fairly recent t.v. drama:

F R _ N _ // _ N D _ R _ _ _D

Y: D F N R
N: L G S M


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2020)

Frank Underwood


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

This is the name of a character from a fairly recent t.v. drama:

F R _ N K // _ N D _ R _ _ _D

Y: D F N R K
N: L G S M


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2020)

Frank Underwood


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

correct, deb


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2020)

A cop in a campy TV show and a series of movies

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2020)

A cop in a campy TV show and a series of movies

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2020)

A cop in a campy TV show and a series of movies

_ R _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2020)

A cop in a campy TV show and a series of movies

F R _ _ _ //_ R _ _ _ _ 

No - T, G


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Feb 17, 2020)

A cop in a campy TV show and a series of movies

F R _ N _ //_ R _ _ _ N

No - T, G


----------



## Pinky (Feb 17, 2020)

K please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 17, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2020)

A cop in a campy TV show and a series of movies

F R _ N K //_ R _ B _ N

No - T, G


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2020)

A cop in a campy TV show and a series of movies

F R _ N K //_ R _ B _ N

No - T, G, C


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2020)

A cop in a campy TV show and a series of movies

F R _ N K //_ R _ B _ N

No - T, G, C, P


----------



## Pinky (Feb 18, 2020)

D please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

Frank Drebin. (Leslie Neilsen)


----------



## debodun (Feb 18, 2020)

Kris got it.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

tv character 70s.

_ _ _// _ _ _ _ _ _//


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 18, 2020)

T yes.


Kris148 said:


> T _ _ // _ _ _ T _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Ted Baxter?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Ted Baxter?


Correct Sunny. Your floor.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Funny cartoon character:

 _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 19, 2020)

N please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

Can I take a guess or must I post a letter?


----------



## Pinky (Feb 19, 2020)

You can guess anytime, Kris.

T please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

Daffy Duck?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 19, 2020)

Nope.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 19, 2020)

E please


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2020)

Funny cartoon character:

 _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Feb 20, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 20, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2020)

Funny cartoon character:

 _  _  _  _  R  //  _  _  D  

No: N


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

F please


----------



## Pinky (Feb 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 20, 2020)

Elmer Fudd?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

Correct,  Kris.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

by the way Kris, it's your turn on the Guess The Food thread


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

Kris, are you here?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

Dont rush me. I woke late today.
another cartoon character.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

Well, you've certainly been thrown a lot since you came on - and are keeping up really well.

S please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Kris, are you here?


I may ask same question over on brainteasers. and Holly dont say I am over promoting it. I just want t it to take off as it challenges an intellect. That can only be good the older we all become.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Well, you've certainly been thrown a lot since you came on - and are keeping up really well.
> 
> S please


I left a clue on Guess Title. 

Yes S.
another cartoon character.

_ _ S _ _ _ _ _ // S _ _ //


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2020)

T please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

ye


Pinky said:


> T please


Yes a T
_ _ S _ _ _ T _ // S _ _ //


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

No N.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 21, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 21, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 21, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> _ _ S _ M _ T _ // S _ M //


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2020)

Kris, you didn't answer my L, but I'll guess anyway:  Yosemite Sam?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Kris, you didn't answer my L, but I'll guess anyway:  Yosemite Sam?


correct Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2020)

Character in kid lit who is a bit unusual, but lovable.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Feb 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 23, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 23, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

Character in kid lit who is a bit unusual, but lovable.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  R  T

No S H


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

Character in kid lit who is a bit unusual, but lovable.

_  _  _  L  _  //  _  L  _  _  R  T

No S H D


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 24, 2020)

F


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

Character in kid lit who is a bit unusual, but lovable.

_  _  C  L  _  //  _  L  B  _  R  T

No S H D


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 24, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

educated guess. *Uncle Albert.*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2020)

That's it, Kris.  From what book?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

Sunny said:


> That's it, Kris.  From what book?


No idea.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 24, 2020)

horror film character

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

Uncle Albert is Mary Poppin's jolly uncle, who has the rare ailment of filling up with laughing gas every time he laughs and floating up to the ceiling. Turns out it's contagious.

https://tinyurl.com/scmzqdn

R ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 25, 2020)

Regan MacNeil ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

debodun said:


> Regan MacNeil ?


no


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Uncle Albert is Mary Poppin's jolly uncle, who has the rare ailment of filling up with laughing gas every time he laughs and floating up to the ceiling. Turns out it's contagious.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/scmzqdn
> 
> R ?


I never watched Mary Poppins. Guess I was doing other things when it was released. The book series were written by an Australian. Did you know that.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

T please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> horror film character
> 
> yes T & R
> 
> _ _ _ _ T // _ R _ _ _ _ _ //


No:


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

P please


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Pinky said:


> P please


sorry Pinky.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> *S please*


sorry no S.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 25, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

C _ _ _ T // _ R _ _ _ _ _ // 

No: P S G H


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Kris148 said:


> C _ _ N T // _ R _ _ _ L _ //
> 
> No: P S G H


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

yes one D

C _ _ N T // D R _ C _ L _ //

No: P S G H


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

Is there a C missing ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> Is there a C missing ?


You got me. Sorry about that.

C _ _ N T // D R _ C _ L _ //

No: P S G H


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2020)

*Count Dracula ?*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *Count Dracula ?*


" I vant to suck your bloot"  Well done Sassy.


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 25, 2020)

Your floor @Sassycakes


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2020)

*Horror Movie Character
*
*_ _ _ _ _  / _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Feb 27, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 27, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 27, 2020)

*Horror Movie Character

_ n n  _ _  / _ _ _ _ _ s

Y-N-S
N-T-C*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 28, 2020)

Horror Movie Character

_ n n  _ _  / _ _ _ _ _ s

Y-N-S
N-T-C-R-h-B


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

I know, I know!  Annie Wilkes, from "Misery!"


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> I know, I know!  Annie Wilkes, from "Misery!"


Sunny she was one deranged lady.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

But she was his number one fan.
 

From a TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2020)

From a TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No M


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 28, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

One letter at a time, Kris.


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

From a TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  H

No M N P


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 29, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

From a TV show:

_  _  _  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  H

No M N P


----------



## debodun (Feb 29, 2020)

B


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 29, 2020)

From a TV show:

_  _  C  _  _  //  T  H  _  //  _  _  _  _  C  H

No M N P B


----------



## Kris148 (Feb 29, 2020)

edit


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

Oscar the Grouch


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

That's it, deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

A teacher on 1970s TV

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

K?


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

A teacher on 1970s TV

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - K


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

S please.

Is this an American show?


----------



## debodun (Mar 1, 2020)

A teacher on 1970s American TV

_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - K


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

Am I permitted to post another now.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 1, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 1, 2020)

You can choose another letter now, Kris  

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 1, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Mar 2, 2020)

A teacher on 1970s American TV

_ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - K, D


----------



## Pinky (Mar 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 2, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Kris148 (Mar 2, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 2, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

A teacher on 1970s American TV

_ _ _ _ S //T _ _ _ _ R

No - K, D, M, B


----------



## Pinky (Mar 3, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Mar 3, 2020)

A teacher on 1970s American TV

_ _ _ _ S //T _ _ _ _ R

No - K, D, M, B, H


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 4, 2020)

A teacher on 1970s American TV

L _ _ _ S //T _ _ _ _ R

No - K, D, M, B, H


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 4, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 5, 2020)

A teacher on 1970s American TV

L _ C _ S //T _ N N _ R

No - K, D, M, B, H, W

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2020)

A guess:  Lucas Tanner?


----------



## debodun (Mar 6, 2020)

Sunny strikes again!


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

This character had a big time hardware problem.

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 7, 2020)

C


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

This character had a big time hardware problem.

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


No: F C R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 7, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2020)

This character had a big time hardware problem.

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


No: F C R S T


----------



## debodun (Mar 8, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 8, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 8, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 8, 2020)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

Sunny?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

This character had a big time hardware problem.

D  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N


No: F C R S T J L


----------



## debodun (Mar 9, 2020)

K


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*V please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

This character had a big time hardware problem.

D  _  V  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N


No: F C R S T J L K


----------



## Pinky (Mar 9, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 9, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

This character had a big time hardware problem.

D  _  V  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  N


No: F C R S T J L K G H


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

This character had a big time hardware problem.

D _ V _ // _ _ _ M _ N


No: F C R S T J L K G H P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

This character had a big time hardware problem.

D _ V _ // B _ _ M _ N


No: F C R S T J L K G H P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2020)

Dave Bowman from "2001: A Space Odyssey"


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

Correct.  The guy who finally dismantled Hal.


----------



## debodun (Mar 10, 2020)

An animated character from a 1960 TV cartoon

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 10, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Mar 10, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

An animated character from a 1960 TV cartoon

_ _ _ _ _ T //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

Albert E. Neumann?


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

That isn't it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 11, 2020)

An animated character from a 1960 TV cartoon

_ _ C _ _ T //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 11, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 11, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

An animated character from a 1960s TV cartoon

R _ C _ _ T //_. //_ _ _ _ R R _ L

No - N, M


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

Q ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

An animated character from a 1960s TV cartoon

R _ C K _ T //_. //_ Q _ _ R R _ L

No - N, M


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

An animated character from a 1960s TV cartoon

R _ C K _ T //_. //S Q _ _ R R _ L

No - N, M 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

An animated character from a 1960s TV cartoon

R _ C K _ T //_. //S Q _ _ R R _ L

No - N, M, D

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

J ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

An animated character from a 1960s TV cartoon

R _ C K _ T //J. //S Q _ _ R R _ L

No - N, M, D 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

Rocket J. Squirrel


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

This name is not of a human character, but a company named for two movie characters.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 12, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

This name is not of a human character, but a company named for two movie characters.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 12, 2020)

This name is not of a human character, but a company named for two movie characters.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S N D H R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 12, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

This name is not of a human character, but a company named for two movie characters.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S N D H R C T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

This name is not of a human character, but a company named for two movie characters.
B  _  B  B  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S N D H R C T 

At last!  A useful letter!


----------



## Pinky (Mar 13, 2020)

hmmm, now to guess the second name .. but first, Y please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2020)

This name is not of a human character, but a company named for two movie characters.
B  _  B  B  _  //  _  _  _  _

No S N D H R C T  Y


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 13, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

This name is not of a human character, but a company named for two movie characters.
B  _  B  B  _  //  _  _  _  P

No S N D H R C T  Y


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

This name is not of a human character, but a company named for two movie characters.
B  _  B  B  _  //  _  _  _  P

No S N D H R C T  Y L


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

J


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 14, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2020)

This name is not of a human character, but a company named for two movie characters.
B  _  B  B  _  //  _  _  M  P

No S N D H R C T  Y L J


----------



## debodun (Mar 14, 2020)

Bubba Gump


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

It looks right


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

That's it, Deb!  It's the shrimp company founded by Forrest Gump and his friend, Bubba.


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

A comic character that appeared occasionally in the 1970s on a TV variety show.

_ _. //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 15, 2020)

A comic character that appeared occasionally in the 1970s on a TV variety show.

_ _. //T _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2020)

How about my R?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 15, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 15, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

A comic character that appeared occasionally in the 1970s on a TV variety show.

_ R. //T _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

A comic character that appeared occasionally in the 1970s on a TV variety show.

M R. //T _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 16, 2020)

A comic character that appeared occasionally in the 1970s on a TV variety show.

M R. //T _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, N, Y


----------



## Pinky (Mar 16, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 16, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 16, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

A comic character that appeared occasionally in the 1970s on a TV variety show.

M R. //T _ _ _ _ L L

No - S, N, Y, H, C, W


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

A comic character that appeared occasionally in the 1970s on a TV variety show.

M R. //T _ D _ _ L L

No - S, N, Y, H, C, W, G 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

W was already used.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

oops .. I give up on this one


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

Well, guess a letter - it won't hurt. LOL


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

A comic character that appeared occasionally in the 1970s on a TV variety show.

M R. //T _ D _ _ L L

No - S, N, Y, H, C, W, G, R

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

A comic character that appeared occasionally in the 1970s on a TV variety show.

M R. //T _ D B _ L L

No - S, N, Y, H, C, W, G, R 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

Mr. Tadball, Tedbell, Tadbull


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

You are all around it, but not quite there. If I hint "The Carol Burnett Show" does that help?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

nope


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

It's Mr. Tudball. 

You can start another one.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

I honestly don't remember that character's name, but do remember the character.


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

He was the boss of Mrs. Wiggins.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

Yes, I recall now. They were hilarious together.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

50's movie character

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

50's movie character

_ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _ _ _ D

Y: D


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

50's movie character

_ _ R _ _ // D _ S _ _ _ D

Y: D R S


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

Norma Desmond


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

Most know as a comic character on old time radio. Had a brief role in a late 1950s TV sitcom.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

Most know as a comic character on old time radio. Had a brief role in a late 1950s TV sitcom.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

Most know as a comic character on old time radio. Had a brief role in a late 1950s TV sitcom.

_ _ _ _ Y //_ _ _ _ _

No - R, S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Mar 17, 2020)

Most know as a comic character on old time radio. Had a brief role in a late 1950s TV sitcom.

_ _ _ _ Y //_ _ _ _ _

No - R, S, N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 17, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 17, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

Most know as a comic character on old time radio. Had a brief role in a late 1950s TV sitcom.

M _ _ _ Y //M _ _ _ _

No - R, S, N, D, H


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

Most know as a comic character on old time radio. Had a brief role in a late 1950s TV sitcom.

M _ _ _ Y //M C _ _ _

No - R, S, N, D, H, T


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 18, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 18, 2020)

Most know as a comic character on old time radio. Had a brief role in a late 1950s TV sitcom.

M _ L L Y //M C _ _ _

No - R, S, N, D, H, T, P 

one consonant left


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2020)

*Molly McGee*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2020)

Fibber's wife?


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

Yes it's Molly, wife of Fibber, Citygirl.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*Cartoon character from the 60's

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*Cartoon character from the 60's

D _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

Donald Duck?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

The letters match, but Donald Duck has been around since the 1930's.

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*Wrong Deb! *

*Cartoon character from the 60's

D _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _* 

N: R, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*Cartoon character from the 60's

D _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _*

N: R,N, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

V


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*Cartoon character from the 60's

D _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _*

N: R,N,V, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Mar 19, 2020)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*Cartoon character from the 60's

D _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _*

N: R,N,V, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 19, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*Cartoon character from the 60's

D _ _ _ _ _ // D _ _ _*

N: R,N,V,K,S,L, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Mar 19, 2020)

Deputy Dawg?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2020)

*You got it Pinky!*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

80's book/animation character:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 20, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

80's book/animation character:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Sorry, N: L


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

80's book/animation character:

_ _ R _ _ _ _ R R _ // _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ _

Y: R
Sorry, N: L


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

Strawberry Shortcake?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

Aaaargh! She's done it again!


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

_ _ R _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, T


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Mar 20, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

_ _ R _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _-_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, T, P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 20, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 20, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 20, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

_ _ R _ _ _ //M _ _ _ _ N _-_ _ _ N _ 

No - S, T, P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

G _ R _ _ _ //M _ _ _ _ N G-_ _ _ N G

No - S, T, P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

Is there a missing N from the first word, Deb?

L please


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

G _ R _ L _ //M _ _ _ _ N G-_ _ _ N G

No - S, T, P,   no missing N in the first word


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

G _ R _ L _ //M C _ _ _ N G-_ _ _ N G

No - S, T, P


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 21, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

G _ R _ L D //M C _ _ _ N G-_ _ _ N G

No - S, T, P 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

An animated boy in theatrical cartoons in the 1950s

G _ R _ L D //M C B _ _ N G-B _ _ N G

No - S, T, P 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

Gerald McBoing-Boing?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 21, 2020)

Oh, good grief!  Forgot all about him!


----------



## debodun (Mar 21, 2020)

Pinky got it. The cartoons were done by the same studio that animated Mr. Magoo.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

90's anime character

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

90's anime character

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ 


N: N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 21, 2020)

90's anime character

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ S _ 

Y: S
N: N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 21, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

90's anime character

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ S _ 

Y: S
N: N R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

I don't know any anime characters, sorry.

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

If you've heard of Sailor Moon .. it's her boyfriend.

90's anime character

_ _ _ _ _ _ // M _ S _ 

Y: S M
N: N R


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

I'll start another one, if that's okay.

It was Tuxedo Mask .. not everyone is into anime.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

40's comic strip character

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

40's comic strip character

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: S


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

40's comic strip _secondary _character

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: S Y


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

40's comic strip _secondary _character

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: S Y T


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

40's comic strip _secondary _character

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: S Y T D


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 22, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

40's comic strip _secondary _character

_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: R
N: S Y T D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 22, 2020)

40's comic strip _secondary _character

_ R _ N _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N
N: S Y T D


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

40's comic strip _secondary _character

P R _ N _ _ _ _ _

Y: R N
N: S Y T D P


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

Pruneface (from Dick Tracy) ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

Yes, that's it Deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 23, 2020)

A character from a short-lived late 60's American TV show that featured a superhero.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 23, 2020)

bump


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

A character from a short-lived late 60's American TV show that featured a superhero.

S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

A character from a short-lived late 60's American TV show that featured a superhero.

S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S H

No - R


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 24, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 24, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

A character from a short-lived late 60's American TV show that featured a superhero.

S T _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S H

No - R, G, P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

A character from a short-lived late 60's American TV show that featured a superhero.

S T _ N _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S H

No - R, G, P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

A character from a short-lived late 60's American TV show that featured a superhero.

S T _ N L _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S H

No - R, G, P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

A character from a short-lived late 60's American TV show that featured a superhero.

S T _ N L _ Y //_ _ _ _ _ S H

No - R, G, P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Mar 24, 2020)

A character from a short-lived late 60's American TV show that featured a superhero.

S T _ N L _ Y //_ _ _ M _ S H

No - R, G, P


----------



## Pinky (Mar 24, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2020)

A character from a short-lived late 60's American TV show that featured a superhero.

S T _ N L _ Y //B _ _ M _ S H

No - R, G, P 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2020)

Rings no bells, sorry.


----------



## debodun (Mar 25, 2020)

Hint: "Mr. Terrific"


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

It was Stanley Beamish.

Character from a 1950s Academy Award movie

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Character from a 1950s Academy Award movie

_ _ _ T _ //_ _ _ _ T T _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 26, 2020)

Character from a 1950s Academy Award movie

_ _ R T _ //_ _ _ _ T T _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 26, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Character from a 1950s Academy Award movie

M _ R T Y //_ _ _ _ T T _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Character from a 1950s Academy Award movie

M _ R T Y //_ _ L _ T T _ 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 27, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 27, 2020)

Character from a 1950s Academy Award movie

M _ R T Y //P _ L _ T T _ 

No - S

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Mar 27, 2020)

No idea .. Marty or Morty, but last name draws a blank.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

I remember a movie of that vinage called "Marty," which was a big hit. But I have no idea what his last name was.


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

The character was Marty Piletti.

This character was in a 1959 doomsday movie based on a novel. (Hint - the first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

This character was in a 1959 doomsday movie based on a novel. (Hint - the first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

This character was in a 1959 doomsday movie based on a novel. (Hint - the first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ N _ _ R //_ _ _ G _ _ //_ _ _ _ RS


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

M ?


----------



## connect1 (Mar 28, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

This character was in a 1959 doomsday movie based on a novel. (Hint - the first word is a title)

C _ M M _ N _ _ R //_ _ _ G _ _ //_ _ _ _ RS


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

D please


----------



## connect1 (Mar 28, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Mar 28, 2020)

This character was in a 1959 doomsday movie based on a novel. (Hint - the first word is a title)

C _ M M _ N D _ R //D _ _ G _ _ //_ _ _ _ RS 

No - P


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 28, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 28, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

This character was in a 1959 doomsday movie based on a novel. (Hint - the first word is a title)

C _ M M _ N D _ R //D _ _ G H T //T _ _ _ RS 

No - P, L 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

This character was in a 1959 doomsday movie based on a novel. (Hint - the first word is a title)

C _ M M _ N D _ R //D _ _ G H T //T _ _ _ RS 

No - P, L, B

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Mar 29, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

This character was in a 1959 doomsday movie based on a novel. (Hint - the first word is a title)

C _ M M _ N D _ R //D W _ G H T //T _ W _ RS 

No - P, L, B 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Looks like Commander Dwight Towers


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

That correct - from "On the Beach" played by Gregory Peck.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Lovable cartoon character of the 30's:

_  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Mar 29, 2020)

Wimpy ?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Sorry, no.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2020)

*How bout M please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2020)

Lovable cartoon character of the 30's:

_  _  _  _  _


No M


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2020)

F


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

Lovable cartoon character of the 30's:

D  _  _  _  _


No M F B


----------



## debodun (Mar 30, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 30, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2020)

v
Lovable cartoon character of the 30's:

D  _  P  _  Y


No M F B N

No more consonants.


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

Dopey


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

That's it, deb!


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

A male character from a well-know novel and Academy Award-winning movie.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Mar 31, 2020)

A male character from a well-know novel and Academy Award-winning movie.

_ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ N _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 31, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2020)

Deb?


----------



## debodun (Apr 1, 2020)

A male character from a well-know novel and Academy Award-winning movie.

_ T T _ _ _ S //_ _ N _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 1, 2020)

Atticus Finch? maybe not Finch ...


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

I think it is Atticus Finch, Pinky.  Go ahead and start the next one, please.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

A secondary character in a 70's series

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 2, 2020)

G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 2, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

A secondary character in a 70's series

_ _ _ _ _ _ N // _ _ _ N _N

Y: N
N: G


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

F please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

A secondary character in a 70's series

_ _ _ _ _ _ N // F _ _ N _N

Y: N F
N: G


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

A secondary character in a 70's series

_ _ _ _ _ _ N // F _ _ N _N

Y: N F
N: G L


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

R please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

A secondary character in a 70's series

_ R _ _ _ _ N // F _ R N _N

Y: N F R
N: G L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

A secondary character in a 70's series

_ R _ _ _ _ N // F _ R N _N

Y: N F R
N: G L H


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

A secondary character in a 70's series

T R _ _ T _ N // F _ R N _N

Y: N F R T
N: G L H


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

A secondary character in a 70's series

T R _ S T _ N // F _ R N _N

Y: N F R T S
N: G L H
vowels only now


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

Tristan Farnon ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

Correct! Tristan Farnon from All Creatures Great and Small.


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

From a comedy TV Series 
70's - 80's 


_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

S please


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

From a comedy TV Series 
70's - 80's 


_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 2, 2020)

L ?


----------



## connect1 (Apr 2, 2020)

From a comedy TV Series
70's - 80's


_ _ _ _ // T _ _ _ _ _ _


N: S, L


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

D


----------



## connect1 (Apr 3, 2020)

rom a comedy TV Series
70's - 80's


_ _ _ _ // T R _ _ _ _ R


N: S, L, N, D


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

Jack Tripper


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

Oops


----------



## connect1 (Apr 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> Jack Tripper









Yes, from Three's Company


----------



## debodun (Apr 3, 2020)

An animal character from a children story.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 3, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## connect1 (Apr 3, 2020)

P please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 3, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

An animal character from a children story.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ L

No - R, P, S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

An animal character from a children story.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ L

No - R, P, S, M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

An animal character from a children story.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ L

No - R, P, S, M, B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

An animal character from a children story.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ L

No - R, P, S, M, B, D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

An animal character from a children story.

_ _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ L

No - R, P, S, M, B, D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

C _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ L

No - R, P, S, M, B, D, G

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

C _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ L

No - R, P, S, M, B, D, G, H

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

An animal character from a children story.

C _ T T _ N T _ _ L

No - R, P, S, M, B, D, G, H

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

Cottontail!


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Pinky (Peter, Flopsy and Mopsy's sibling)


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

My daughter loved those books. We had the whole set.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

Biblical character

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

Biblical character

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: B


----------



## debodun (Apr 4, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 4, 2020)

Biblical character

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: B N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

Biblical character

M _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: M
N: B N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

Biblical character

M _ _ _ _ _ _ L _ _

Y: M L
N: B N


----------



## debodun (Apr 5, 2020)

Methuselah


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2020)

Correct, Deb!


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

Deb appears to be missing.  I'll start the next one.

A canine literary character:

_  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

You look lovely in blue, Sunny!

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

Thanks, Pinky. The penguin decided it was time to migrate down to Antarctica, as it's getting too warm up here.  

A canine literary character:

_  S  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

Asta


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

Wow, that was fast!


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

A character from a current animated American TV show

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 6, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

A character from a current animated American TV show

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

A character from a current animated American TV show

_ T _ _ _ //_ _ _ T _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 6, 2020)

A character from a current animated American TV show

S T _ _ _ //S _ _ T _ 

No - R, Y


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2020)

V please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 6, 2020)

*Z please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

A character from a current animated American TV show

S T _ V _ //S _ _ T _ 

No - R, Y, R, Z


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

No idea, sorry.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

A character from a current animated American TV show

S T _ V _ //S _ _ T _ 

No - R, Y, R, Z, P


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

Steve something .. not a clue here, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

Think of a common last name.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

Steve Smith?


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

Yes. The teenage son of Stan Smith on "American Dad!".


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

aaaaah .. I've watched it a few times. Funny!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

Character in British series:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 7, 2020)

N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 7, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

Character in British series:

M _ R _ _ N // _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ M

Y: M R N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

Character in British series:

M _ R T _ N // _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ M

Y: M R N T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 7, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 7, 2020)

Character in British series:

M _ R T _ N // _ _ _ _ N _ _ _ M

Y: M R N T 
N: D


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2020)

Character in British series:

M _ R T _ N // _ _ _ _ N _ H _ M

Y: M R N T H
N: D


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2020)

Character in British series:

M _ R T _ N // _ _ _ _ N _ H _ M

Y: M R N T H
N: D B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2020)

Character in British series:

M _ R T _ N // _ _ _ _ N _ H _ M

Y: M R N T H
N: D B C


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2020)

Character in British series:

M _ R T _ N // _ _ _ _ N G H _ M

Y: M R N T H G
N: D B C


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 8, 2020)

Character in British series:

M _ R T _ N // _ L L _ N G H _ M

Y: M R N T H G L
N: D B C W


----------



## debodun (Apr 8, 2020)

Martin Ellingham?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump

(Is that Doc Martin's real name?)


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

1980 - 90s TV attorney

_ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Sunny said:


> Bump
> 
> (Is that Doc Martin's real name?)


Yes!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

1980 - 90s TV attorney

_ _ _  // _ _ T _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

1980 - 90s TV attorney

_ _ _  // _ _ T _ _ _ _ 

No - R, S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

1980 - 90s TV attorney

_ _ N // _ _ T _ _ _ _ 

No - R, S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

1980 - 90s TV attorney

_ _ N // _ _ T _ _ _ _ 

No - R, S, D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

1980 - 90s TV attorney

B _ N // _ _ T _ _ _ _ 

No - R, S, D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

1980 - 90s TV attorney

B _ N // _ _ T L _ _ _ 

No - R, S, D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

1980 - 90s TV attorney

B _ N // _ _ T L _ _ _ 

No - R, S, D, G


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

1980 - 90s TV attorney

B _ N // M _ T L _ C _ 

No - R, S, D, G 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Ben Matlock


----------



## debodun (Apr 9, 2020)

That's right, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Character from 70's movie

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Character from 70's movie

_ R _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Character from 70's movie

_ R _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _

Y: R 
N: Y


----------



## Prairie dog (Apr 9, 2020)

T Please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Character from 70's movie

_ R _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _

Y: R 
N: Y T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Character from 70's movie

_ R _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _

Y: R 
N: Y T G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Character from 70's movie

_ R _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _

Y: R 
N: Y T G B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 9, 2020)

Character from 70's movie

F R _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _

Y: R F
N: Y T G B


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 9, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

Character from 70's movie

F R _ N _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _

Y: R F N
N: Y T G B D


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

Character from 70's movie

F R _ N _ // _ _ R _ _ C _

Y: R F N C
N: Y T G B D


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

Frank Serpico


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Deb


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

From a 1990s medical/crime drama (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

From a 1990s medical/crime drama (hint - first word is a title)

D _ _ _ _ _ //M _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

*Q please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

From a 1990s medical/crime drama (hint - first word is a title)

D _ _ _ _ _ //M _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - Q


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 10, 2020)

From a 1990s medical/crime drama (hint - first word is a title)

D _ C _ _ R //M _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - Q


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 10, 2020)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2020)

Doctor Mark Sloan      [Diagnosis Murder]


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

Sounds right, Pinky.  Carry on!


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

Cg guessed it, Sunny ..

Cg, where are you?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*From an old sit-com
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*From an old sit-com
_ _ N _ _ // _ R _ _ _* 

N: T,


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*From an old sit-com
_ _ N _ _ // _ R _ _ _*

N: T, S, L,


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 11, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

Y


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*From an old sit-com
C _ N _ Y // B R _ _ Y*

N: T, S, L,


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

Cindy Brady


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

A brainy female in a 1960s TV drama.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 11, 2020)

A brainy female in a 1960s TV drama.

D _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 11, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2020)

S ?


----------



## connect1 (Apr 11, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 11, 2020)

oops


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

A brainy female in a 1960s TV drama.

D _ _ _ _ //S _ R _ _ _ 

No - N, B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

A brainy female in a 1960s TV drama.

D _ _ _ _ //S T R _ _ T

No - N, B 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

A brainy female in a 1960s TV drama.

D _ L L _ //S T R _ _ T

No - N, B 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Della Street


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

Correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

A character in a 60's/70's cop show

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

A character in a 60's/70's cop show

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: T


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

A character in a 60's/70's cop show

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ N _ _


Y: N
N: T


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

A character in a 60's/70's cop show

_ _ L _ _ // _ _ _ N _ _


Y: N L
N: T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

A character in a 60's/70's cop show

_ _ L _ _ // _ _ R N _ S


Y: N L R S
N: T


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

Julie Barnes


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

Correct Deb .. Julie Barnes of The Mod Squad.


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

From a 1980s adventure TV show

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

From a 1980s adventure TV show

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

From a 1980s adventure TV show

_ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ R S

No - D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

K please


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

From a 1980s adventure TV show

_ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ R S 

No - K


----------



## Pinky (Apr 12, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 12, 2020)

From a 1980s adventure TV show

_ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ R S 

No - K, T, Y


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

From a 1980s adventure TV show

_ _ _ T //S _ _ _ _ R S

No - K, Y, M, N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

From a 1980s adventure TV show

_ _ L T //S _ _ _ _ R S

No - K, Y, M, N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

From a 1980s adventure TV show

_ _ L T //S _ _ _ _ R S

No - K, Y, M, N, G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 13, 2020)

From a 1980s adventure TV show

_ _ L T //S _ _ _ _ R S

No - K, Y, M, N, G, W


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

his name is not of a human character, but a company named for two movie characters.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No N S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

From a 1980s adventure TV show

C _ L T //S _ _ _ _ R S

No - K, Y, M, N, G, W, P, H

one consonant left.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*Colt Seavers*


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

Yes, that's it.


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*A supporting character from sit-com of the 70's into early 80's
_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

R


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*A supporting character from sit-com of the 70's into early 80's
_ _ R R _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*A supporting character from sit-com of the 70's into early 80's
_ _ R R _ // _ _ _ T L _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*A supporting character from sit-com of the 70's into early 80's
_ _ R R _ // B _ _ T L _ _*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

G please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*A supporting character from sit-com of the 70's into early 80's
_ _ R R _ // B _ _ T L _ _* 

N:G, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*A supporting character from sit-com of the 70's into early 80's
_ _ R R Y // B _ _ T L _ Y*

N:G, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*A supporting character from sit-com of the 70's into early 80's
_ _ R R Y // B _ _ T L _ Y*

N:G,M, Sorry


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

Harry Bentley


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*You got it Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

Male character from a 1970s TV sitcom.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 14, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 14, 2020)

Male character from a 1970s TV sitcom.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2020)

R  ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

Male character from a 1970s TV sitcom.

C _ _ C _ //R _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

Male character from a 1970s TV sitcom.

C H _ C _ //R _ _ R _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

G please


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

Chico Rodriguez?


----------



## debodun (Apr 15, 2020)

Pinky scores again.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

Used to love Chico and the Man.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

Character from comedy-drama, 60's-70's

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

Character from comedy-drama, 60's-70's

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: D


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2020)

Character from comedy-drama, 60's-70's

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ N S _ N

Y: N S                             
N: D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 15, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Character from comedy-drama, 60's-70's

_ _ _ _ _ // J _ H N S _ N

Y: N S J H                            
N: D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 16, 2020)

Character from comedy-drama, 60's-70's

_ _ _ _ _ // J _ H N S _ N

Y: N S J H                            
N: D B R


----------



## debodun (Apr 16, 2020)

Y


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 16, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 17, 2020)

Character from comedy-drama, 60's-70's

_ L _ C _ // J _ H N S _ N

Y: N S J H L C                            
N: D B R  Y


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Character from comedy-drama, 60's-70's

_ L _ C _ // J _ H N S _ N

Y: N S J H L C                            
N: D B R Y P


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Alice Johnson ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes .. of Room 222 (Karen Valentine)


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

An evil character in 19th Century British novel series. (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

An evil character in 19th Century British novel series. (hint - first word is a title)

_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

An evil character in 19th Century British novel series. (hint - first word is a title)

_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ R T _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Did you leave out a T in the first name?
Professor Moriarty?


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

That's right, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

I meant R ☺
Anyway, rolling along ..

Protagonist in long-running film series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Protagonist in long-running film series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _Y

Y: Y


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Protagonist in long-running film series:

_ _ _ _ _ // R _ _ _ _ _Y

Y: Y R


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 18, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Protagonist in long-running film series:

_ _ _ _ N // R _ _ _ _ _Y

Y: Y R N
N: D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Protagonist in long-running film series:

_ _ _ _ N // R _ _ _ _ _Y

Y: Y R N
N: D H


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Protagonist in long-running film series:

_ _ _ _ N // R _ _ _ _ _Y

Y: Y R N
N: D H M


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

edited to remove extra dash 
Protagonist in long-running film series:

_ L L _ N // R _ _ L  _Y

Y: Y R N L
N: D H M


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Protagonist in long-running film series:

_ L L _ N // R _ _ L  _Y

Y: Y R N L
N: D H M B


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Ellen Ripley


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

Yes! Sigourney Weaver's role in Alien.


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

S _ _ N _ _ //_ _ R _ _ N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 18, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 18, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

S _ _ N _ _ //_ _ R _ _ N 

No - H, D, B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

S _ _ N _ _ //_ _ R T _ N 

No - H, D, B


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

S _ _ N _ _ //_ _ R T _ N 

No - H, D, B, L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

S _ _ N _ _ //_ _ R T _ N 

No - H, D, B, L, M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

S _ _ N _ _ //C _ R T _ N 

No - H, D, B, L, M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

You guessed* T* already, Pinky. Try again.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

S _ _ N _ _ //C _ R T _ N 

No - H, D, B, L, M, P


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

Male character form a 19th Century British novel.

S Y D N _ Y //C _ R T _ N 

No - H, B, L, M, P 
all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Sydney Carton


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 19, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

_  _  R  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

_  _  R  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S N


----------



## debodun (Apr 19, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

_  _  R  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S N T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

_  _  R  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S N T Y


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

_  _  R  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S N T Y B


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

_  _  R  _  _  _  //  R  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S N T Y B D G


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

M


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

_  _  R  _  _  _  //  R  _  M  _  _  _  _ 

No S N T Y B D G


----------



## debodun (Apr 20, 2020)

C


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

_  _  R  _ C  _  //  R  _  M  _  _  _  _ 

No S N T Y B D G F


----------



## Pinky (Apr 20, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

H  _  R  _ C  _  //  R  _  M  _  _  L  _ 

No S N T Y B D G F


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

K


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

Next:  From a popular TV series that started in the 70's and ran into the 90's:

H  _  R  _ C  _  //  R  _  M  _  _  L  _ 

No S N T Y B D G F K


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Horace Rumpole


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

At last!


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Male character played by a tall actor in a film that wasn't set in America.

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Male character played by a tall actor in a film that wasn't set in America.

S _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Male character played by a tall actor in a film that wasn't set in America.

S _ _ N //T _ _ _ N T _ N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

Sean Thornton?


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes, that's correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

Character from a 70's period film ..

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Barry Lyndon ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

Oy! That was quick!


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - G, S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 21, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - G, S, L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 21, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T T

No - G, S, L, H


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ _ _ R _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ T T

No - G, S, L, H, M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ _ _ R _ _ //B _ _ _ _ T T

No - G, S, L, H, M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ N _ R _ _ //B _ _ _ _ T T

No - G, S, L, H, M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ N _ R _ W //B _ _ _ _ T T

No - G, S, L, H, M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ N D R _ W //B _ _ _ _ T T

No - G, S, L, H, M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

stuck on the surname ..
C please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ N D R _ W //B _ C _ _ T T

No - G, S, L, H, M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

K please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Male character in a 1990s legal drama movie.

_ N D R _ W //B _ C K _ T T

No - G, S, L, H, M 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

Andrew Beckett? From what movie?


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Philadelphia


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N R


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N R D


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N R D T


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N R D T L


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

P


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

P _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: P
N: N R D T L


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

P _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: P
N: N R D T L C


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

P _ _ _ _ // M _ _ _ _ _

Y: P M
N: N R D T L C


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

P _ _ _ _ // M _ _ _ _ _

Y: P M
N: N R D T L C S


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

G


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

P _ G G _ // M _ _ _ _ _

Y: P M G
N: N R D T L C S


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Z


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

character from late 40's musical

P _ G G _ // M _ _ _ _ _

Y: P M G
N: N R D T L C S Z


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

whoops .. missed the first Y
character from late 40's musical

P _ G G Y // M _ Y _ _ _

Y: P M G Y
N: N R D T L C S Z


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

Peggy Mayhew


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

whoops .. missed the first Y
character from late 40's musical

P _ G G Y // M _ Y _ _ _

Y: P M G Y
N: N R D T L C S Z B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

I think Deb guessed it anyway.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

I missed it .. yes, Peggy Mayhew from You Were Meant For Me.


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Apr 22, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2020)

F  ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Apr 22, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

F _ T _ _ R //F R _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - S


----------



## Pinky (Apr 23, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

F _ T H _ R //F R _ _ K //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

F _ T H _ R //F R _ N K //_ _ _ _ _ N _

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

F _ T H _ R //F R _ N K //_ _ _ _ _ N _

No - S, M


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 23, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

F _ T H _ R //F R _ N K //_ _ _ _ _ N G

No - S, M


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 23, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

F _ T H _ R //F R _ N K //_ _ _ _ _ N G

No - S, M, P, B


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

F _ T H _ R //F R _ N K //_ _ _ _ _ N G

No - S, M, P, B, C


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

F _ T H _ R //F R _ N K //D _ _ _ _ N G

No - S, M, P, B, C


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

F _ T H _ R //F R _ N K //D _ _ L _ N G

No - S, M, P, B, C 

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

From a late 1980s mystery series with a religious bend. (hint - first word is a title)

F _ T H _ R //F R _ N K //D _ W L _ N G

No - S, M, P, B, C 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Father Frank Dowling


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes, that's it, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Character in presently running British series:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Character in presently running British series:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Character in presently running British series:

_ _ _ T _ _ _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Character in presently running British series:

_ _ _ T _ _ _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N T 
N: L


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Character in presently running British series:

_ _ R T _ _ _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ R _ _ _ R

Y: N T R
N: L


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

M


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Character in presently running British series:

M _ R T _ _ _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ R _ _ _ R

Y: N T R M
N: L


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Y


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Character in presently running British series:

M _ R T _ _ _ // _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ R _ _ _ R

Y: N T R M
N: L Y


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

G


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Character in presently running British series:

M _ R T _ G _ // _ _ T _ G _ _ _ _ N _ // _ R _ _ _ R

Y: N T R M G
N: L Y


----------



## debodun (Apr 24, 2020)

Murtagh Fitzgibbons Fraser


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

Yes .. one of my favourite characters from Outlander


----------



## Sunny (Apr 24, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

Deb?


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

Female character on an early TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 25, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

Female character on an early TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ L //_ _ R _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 25, 2020)

Female character on an early TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ L //_ _ R _ _ 

No - C


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 25, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Deb?


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

Female character on an early TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ L //_ _ R _ _ 

No - C, G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

Female character on an early TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ L //M _ R _ _ 

No - C, G


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 26, 2020)

Female character on an early TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ L //M _ R _ _ 

No - C, G, Y


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2020)

Ethel Mertz?


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2020)

Leading character in a long-running mystery series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Apr 27, 2020)

R


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Leading character in a long-running mystery series:

_  _  _  _  _  T  _  R  //  _  _  R  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2020)

Leading character in a long-running mystery series:

_  _  S  _  _  T  _  R  //  _  _  R  S  _


----------



## Pinky (Apr 28, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 28, 2020)

H


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Leading character in a long-running mystery series:

_  _  S  _  _  T  _  R  //  _  _  R  S  _                              

No H L D


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

Inspector Morse ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

Right!  (His first name was finally revealed to be "Endeavor," which he hated enough to keep it a secret. But he's always referred to as Inspector Morse.)


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

A character from a 19th Century English novel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2020)

I'll bow out of this one. Not familiar with 19th century English novels.


----------



## debodun (Apr 29, 2020)

A character from a 19th Century English novel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

A character from a 19th Century English novel

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ S //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Looks like this one needs more players, so I'll guess letters even though I probably won't know the character.

C ?


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

A character from a 19th Century English novel

_ _ C _ _ _ _ S //_ _ C _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

A character from a 19th Century English novel

_ _ C _ _ _ _ S //_ _ C _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R, T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

A character from a 19th Century English novel

N _ C _ _ _ _ S //N _ C _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R, T


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

Nicholas Nickleby?


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

That's correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

Character from 50's musical

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

Character from 50's musical

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: N


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

Character from 50's musical

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: N H


----------



## debodun (Apr 30, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

Character from 50's musical

_ _ L L _ // _ _ _ _ L _ _

Y: L
N: N H S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

Character from 50's musical

_ _ L L Y // _ _ _ _ L _ _

Y: L Y
N: N H S


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 30, 2020)

Character from 50's musical

_ _ L L Y // _ _ _ _ L _ _

Y: L Y
N: N H S M


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2020)

Character from 50's musical

B _ L L Y // B _ _ _ L _ _

Y: L Y B
N: N H S M


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

Billy Bigelow in "Carousel"?


----------



## Pinky (May 1, 2020)

That's correct, Deb


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

Character in a Broadway play and subsequent movie.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (May 2, 2020)

Character in a Broadway play and subsequent movie.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - R


----------



## Pinky (May 2, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Character in a Broadway play and subsequent movie.

_ S _ _ _ _ _ _ S

No - R, Y


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Character in a Broadway play and subsequent movie.

_ S _ _ _ _ _ _ S

No - R, Y, T


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Character in a Broadway play and subsequent movie.

_ S _ _ _ _ L _ S

No - R, Y, T


----------



## Pinky (May 3, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Character in a Broadway play and subsequent movie.

_ S _ _ _ _ L _ S

No - R, Y, T, N


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Character in a Broadway play and subsequent movie.

_ S _ _ D _ L _ S

No - R, Y, T, N

one consonant left


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Pseudolus


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Main character in a WW2 movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Main character in a WW2 movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No R


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

L


----------



## Sassycakes (May 3, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

Main character in a WW2 movie:

_  _  L  _  N  _  L  //  N  _  _  _  _  L  S  _  N

No R


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

Colonel Nicholson


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2020)

That's it! (From Bridge on the River Kwai.)


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Male character from a movie released this year which is a remake of a 1970s-80s TV show.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Male character from a movie released this year which is a remake of a 1970s-80s TV show.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (May 4, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Male character from a movie released this year which is a remake of a 1970s-80s TV show.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Male character from a movie released this year which is a remake of a 1970s-80s TV show.

_ _ T _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Male character from a movie released this year which is a remake of a 1970s-80s TV show.

_ _ T R _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Male character from a movie released this year which is a remake of a 1970s-80s TV show.

P _ T R _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

V ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Male character from a movie released this year which is a remake of a 1970s-80s TV show.

P _ T R _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _ V _ N


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Male character from a movie released this year which is a remake of a 1970s-80s TV show.

P _ T R _ _ K //S _ _ _ _ V _ N


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (May 5, 2020)

Male character from a movie released this year which is a remake of a 1970s-80s TV show.

P _ T R _ _ K //S _ L L _ V _ N


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2020)

C


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2020)

Male character from a movie released this year which is a remake of a 1970s-80s TV show.

P _ T R _ C K //S _ L L _ V _ N 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2020)

I'll leave this one for someone else.


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

Patrick Sullivan


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

A male character from a 1970s spin-off TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

A male character from a 1970s spin-off TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

A male character from a 1970s spin-off TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sassycakes (May 7, 2020)

*F ?*


----------



## debodun (May 7, 2020)

A male character from a 1970s spin-off TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ R //F _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (May 7, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (May 7, 2020)

*Z please*


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

A male character from a 1970s spin-off TV sit-com.

_ _ L T _ R //F _ _ _ L _ _ 

No - S, Z


----------



## Pinky (May 8, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

A male character from a 1970s spin-off TV sit-com.

W _ L T _ R //F _ _ _ L _ _ 

No - S, Z


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (May 8, 2020)

A male character from a 1970s spin-off TV sit-com.

W _ L T _ R //F _ _ _ L _ _ 

No - S, Z, M


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

A male character from a 1970s spin-off TV sit-com.

W _ L T _ R //F _ _ _ L _ _ 

No - S, Z, M, C


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

A male character from a 1970s spin-off TV sit-com.

W _ L T _ R //F _ N _ L _ _ 

No - S, Z, M, C


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

Sorry, rings no bells.


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

A male character from a 1970s spin-off TV sit-com.

W _ L T _ R //F _ N _ L _ Y

No - S, Z, M, C

one consonant left


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Looks like Walter Findlay/Findley .. but I've no idea which sit-com.


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

It's Walter Findlay from "Maude".


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Of course! He was a good character.


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Character from 50's/60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Character from 50's/60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: N


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Character from 50's/60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: N C


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

D


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Character from 50's/60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: N C D


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Character from 50's/60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


N: N C D H


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

M


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Character from 50's/60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ M _

Y: M
N: N C D H


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

G


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Character from 50's/60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ M _

Y: M
N: N C D H G


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Character from 50's/60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ Y // _ _ _ _ _ _ M _

Y: M Y
N: N C D H G


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Character from 50's/60's sit-com

_ _ _ _ Y // _ _ L L _ _ M _

Y: M Y L
N: N C D H G


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

T


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Character from 50's/60's sit-com

_ _ _ T Y // _ _ L L _ _ M _

Y: M Y L T
N: N C D H G


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

Rusty Williams ?


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Yes! from The Danny Thomas Show.


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

Male character that originated in the comics, then in an animated cartoon and a few live-action productions. Better know by his nickname.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

Male character that originated in the comics, then in an animated cartoon and a few live-action productions. Better known by his nickname.

_ _ _ S _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

Male character that originated in the comics, then in an animated cartoon and a few live-action productions. Better known by his nickname.

_ _ _ S _ T _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

Male character that originated in the comics, then in an animated cartoon and a few live-action productions. Better known by his nickname.

_ _ R S _ T _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

Male character that originated in the comics, then in an animated cartoon and a few live-action productions. Better known by his nickname.

_ _ R S _ T H _ //"_ _ _ H _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (May 9, 2020)

Male character that originated in the comics, then in an animated cartoon and a few live-action productions. Better known by his nickname.

F _ R S _ T H _ //"_ _ _ H _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (May 9, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

Male character that originated in the comics, then in an animated cartoon and a few live-action productions. Better known by his nickname.

F _ R S Y T H _ //"_ _ _ H _ _ _"//_ _ N _ S 

No - C


----------



## Pinky (May 10, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

Male character that originated in the comics, then in an animated cartoon and a few live-action productions. Better known by his nickname.

F _ R S Y T H _ //"_ _ _ H _ _ D"//_ _ N _ S 

No - C


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

J ?


----------



## debodun (May 10, 2020)

Male character that originated in the comics, then in an animated cartoon and a few live-action productions. Better known by his nickname.

F _ R S Y T H _ //"J _ _ H _ _ D"//J _ N _ S 

No - C


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2020)

Forsythe "Jughead" Jones?  Would that be Archie's pal, Jughead?


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

Yep, he was a part of the Archie gang.


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

Leading character of a book, play, and movie:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  // _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

Leading character of a book, play, and movie:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  N  // _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (May 11, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

Leading character of a book, play, and movie:

_  _  S  S  //  _  _  _  N  // _  _  _  D  _  _


No L


----------



## Sassycakes (May 11, 2020)

*M ?*


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

Leading character of a book, play, and movie:

M  _  S  S  //  _  _  _  N  // _  R  _  D  _  _


----------



## Pinky (May 11, 2020)

Miss Jean Brodie?


----------



## Sunny (May 11, 2020)

Right, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Character from 60's musical..

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Character from 60's musical..

_ _ _ _ _ _ L _

Y: L


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Character from 60's musical..

C _ _ _ _ _ L _

Y: L  C


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

R


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Character from 60's musical..

C _ _ _ _ _ L _

Y: L C 
N: R


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

H


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Character from 60's musical..

C _ _ _ _ _ L _

Y: L C 
N: R H


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Character from 60's musical..

C _ N S _ _ L _

Y: L C S N
N: R H


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Consuela


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Close enough - Consuelo from West Side Story


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Female from a 1960s TV sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Female from a 1960s TV sit-com

S _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Female from a 1960s TV sit-com

S _ L L _ //_ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Y please


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Female from a 1960s TV sit-com

S _ L L Y //_ _ _ _ _ S


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Sally Rogers?


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

You're correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Character from 60's comedy show

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

edited to remove extra dash from first name
Character from 60's comedy show

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ _ R _ _

Y: R


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (May 12, 2020)

Character from 60's comedy show

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ _ R _ _

Y: R 
N: D


----------



## Citygirl (May 12, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Character from 60's comedy show

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ _ R _ _

Y: R 
N: D Y


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Character from 60's comedy show

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ T R _ _

Y: R T
N: D Y


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

C


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Character from 60's comedy show

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ T R _ _

Y: R T
N: D Y N C


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Character from 60's comedy show

_ _ _ R _ // _ _ T R _ _

Y: R T
N: D Y N C S


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Character from 60's comedy show

L _ _ R _ // _ _ T R _ _

Y: R T L
N: D Y N C S


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Laura Petrie


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

That's right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, N


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

_ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, N


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

_ R _ T //_ _ _ _ R _ _ _ 

No - S, N


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

_ R _ T //_ _ _ _ R _ _ _ 

No - S, N, G


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

B please .. I think you missed my first request


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

B R _ T //_ _ _ _ R _ _ _ 

No - S, N, G


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

B R _ T //_ _ _ _ R _ _ _ 

No - S, N, G, D


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

B R _ T //_ _ _ _ R _ C _ 

No - S, N, G, D


----------



## Citygirl (May 13, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

H please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

B R _ T //_ _ _ _ R _ C _ 

No - S, N, G, D, F, H


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

K please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

B R _ T //_ _ _ _ R _ C K

No - S, N, G, D, F, H


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

V please


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Character from a late 1950s to early 60s TV western

B R _ T //_ _ V _ R _ C K

No - S, N, G, D, F, H


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Bret Maverick?


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Correct, Pinky.


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

The full name of this character, from a late 50's t.v. show..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ // "_ _ _ _" // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

N


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

The full name of this character, from a late 50's t.v. show..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N // "_ _ _ _" // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

M


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

The full name of this character, from a late 50's t.v. show..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N // "_ _ _ _" // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N 
N: M


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

S


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

The full name of this character, from a late 50's t.v. show..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N // "_ _ S S" // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N S
N: M


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

B


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

The full name of this character, from a late 50's t.v. show..

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ N // "H _ S S" // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Y: N S H
N: M


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

Eric Warren "Hoss" Cartwright


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2020)

Yep!


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

An anti-hero figure in a 1920s novel and a 2000's movie.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 14, 2020)

W please


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

An anti-hero figure in a 1920s novel and a 2000's movie.

_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - W


----------



## Pinky (May 14, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

An anti-hero figure in a 1920s novel and a 2000's movie.

_ _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ 

No - W


----------



## Pinky (May 14, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

J ?


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

An anti-hero figure in a 1920s novel and a 2000's movie.

J _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ 

No - W, R


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

M


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

An anti-hero figure in a 1920s novel and a 2000's movie.

J _ _ //_ _ T _ _ _ 

No - W, R, M


----------



## Pinky (May 14, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

An anti-hero figure in a 1920s novel and a 2000's movie.

J _ _ //_ _ T S _ _ 

No - W, R, M


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (May 14, 2020)

An anti-hero figure in a 1920s novel and a 2000's movie.

J _ _ //_ _ T S B _ 

No - W, R, M


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

E please


----------



## Citygirl (May 14, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Is it Jay Gatsby?


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2020)

Looks like him, all right, Marci!


----------



## Pinky (May 15, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

Looks like Deb is missing, Marci.  Why don't you just start the next one, to move the game along?


----------



## debodun (May 15, 2020)

Yes, it's Jay Gatsby.


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)

Sorry I was at work. LOL!

A Hindu lawyer who turned 45 in 1915 (sorry about the clue...gotta get used to this)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 16, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2020)

Mahatma Ghandi?


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2020)

Ok Sunny...you're up. I can't play this game cuz I can't be here to respond. Sorry. Have fun girls. Maybe if I get to retire someday...LOL!


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2020)

What would be the harm if someone guesses & goes ahead & posts a new one without waiting for an okay. It's only a game and maybe more people would play. I have seen it done that way & there was no problem. People do have other things to do! Let's hear your ideas.


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

I thought this thread was about FICTIONAL characters, not real people.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2020)

I didn't know that either. Sorry.


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

Sunny's turn.


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

1. Yes, it's fine to go ahead and post the next one. In the rare case where your guess was wrong, the game could go on, and you could put your own new person on hold.  Usually the guesses are right, though.

I agree, these games are much better if we move them along quickly.

2. Marci, feel free to take part in the games even if you don't want to "host" the next one. You can always guess.

3. Yes, it is supposed to be about fictional characters, but slip ups happen. I've done it myself.  (Maybe there should be a new game about real people?)

4. Next fictional character:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

Next fictional character:

_  _  N //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 17, 2020)

B


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

_  _  N //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No B


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2020)

_  _  N //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No B D


----------



## Pinky (May 17, 2020)

I've done it too.

J please


----------



## Citygirl (May 17, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

_  _  N //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No B D J P


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

R  _  N //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No B D J P


----------



## Pinky (May 18, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

C


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

R  _  N //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _

No B D J P C T


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

M


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

R  _  N //  _  _  _  S  _  _  _

No B D J P C T M


----------



## debodun (May 18, 2020)

Y


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

R  _  N //  _  _  _  S  _  _  Y

No B D J P C T M


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2020)

*K please*


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2020)

R  _  N //  _  _  _  S  _  _  Y

No B D J P C T M K


----------



## Citygirl (May 18, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

R  _  N //  _  _  _  S  _  _  Y

No B D J P C T M K G


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

L


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

bump


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

R  _  N //  _  _  _  S  _  _  Y

No B D J P C T M K G F


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

L


----------



## Pinky (May 19, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

R  _  N //  _  _  _  S  L  _  Y

No B D J P C T M K G F H


----------



## debodun (May 19, 2020)

Ron Weasley


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2020)

Yes!  Surprised that one took so long!


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

Deb?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Yeah, yeah, I'm getting to it. Give an old lady some time! LOL

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T, S


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T, S


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ R _ //C _ _ _ _ N

No - T, S


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ R _ //C _ _ _ _ N

No - T, S, M


----------



## Pinky (May 20, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ R _ //C _ L L _ N

No - T, S, M


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ R _ //C _ L L _ N

No - T, S, M, B


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## debodun (May 20, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ R _ //C _ L L _ N

No - T, S, M, B, F


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 20, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ R _ //C _ L L _ N

No - T, S, M, B, F, G, J


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ _ _ R _ //C _ L L _ N

No - T, S, M, B, F, G, J, K


----------



## Citygirl (May 21, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ _ W _ R _ //C _ L L _ N

No - T, S, M, B, F, G, J, K


----------



## Citygirl (May 21, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (May 21, 2020)

Male character in a somewhat recent fantasy movie:

_ D W _ R D //C _ L L _ N

No - T, S, M, B, F, G, J, K 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (May 21, 2020)

I can take a guess as to the last name, but maybe someone else here can recognize it.


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

Edward Callen?


----------



## debodun (May 22, 2020)

close enough - Edward Cullen from "Twilight"


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No M


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No D


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

L


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No D L


----------



## debodun (May 23, 2020)

B


----------



## Citygirl (May 23, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No D L B G


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sassycakes (May 24, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Sunny (May 24, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  C  _  _  _ 

No D L B G T


----------



## Citygirl (May 24, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

N  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  C  _  _  _ 

No D L B G T Y H


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

S


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

N  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  C  _  _  _ 

No D L B G T Y H


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

P


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

N  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  C  _  _  _ 

No D L B G T Y H P F


----------



## Pinky (May 25, 2020)

J please


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

K


----------



## debodun (May 25, 2020)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

N  _  R  S  _  //  _  _  C  K  _  _ 

No D L B G T Y H P F


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

J


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

Nickname for the lead character on a popular streaming series:

N  _  R  S  _  //  J  _  C  K  _  _ 

No D L B G T Y H P F 

No more consonants, and you've guessed it, Deb.  (Surprised this one took so long!)


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Nurse Jackie


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

That's it!  I loved that series.


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

I guess it took so long because I haven't see this show.


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Character first appeared in an animated cartoon and also some live action films. Better known by his nickname.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Character first appeared in an animated cartoon and also some live action films. Better known by his nickname.

N_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Character first appeared in an animated cartoon and also some live action films. Better known by his nickname.

N_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - T


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (May 26, 2020)

Character first appeared in an animated cartoon and also some live action films. Better known by his nickname.

N_ R _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _"//R _ _ _ R _

No - T


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

Character first appeared in an animated cartoon and also some live action films. Better known by his nickname.

N_ R _ _ _ _ _ //"S _ _ _ _ _"//R _ _ _ R S

No - T


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

G


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

Character first appeared in an animated cartoon and also some live action films. Better known by his nickname.

N_ R _ _ _ _ _ //"S _ _ G G _"//R _ G _ R S

No - T


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

Character first appeared in an animated cartoon and also some live action films. Better known by his nickname.

N_ R _ _ L L _ //"S _ _ G G _"//R _ G _ R S

No - T


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

Sorry, I'm stumped.


----------



## debodun (May 27, 2020)

Keep guessing letters.


----------



## Sunny (May 27, 2020)

V ?


----------



## Pinky (May 27, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (May 27, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

Norville "Shaggy" Rogers


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

Leading character in a movie of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (May 28, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

Leading character in a movie of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2020)

Leading character in a movie of the 50's:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  T 

No S


----------



## Citygirl (May 28, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Leading character in a movie of the 50's:

_  _  _  _ L  _  _  //  _  L  L  _  _  T 

No S


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Leading character in a movie of the 50's:

_  _  _  R L  _  _  //  _  L  L  _  _  T 

No S


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Leading character in a movie of the 50's:

_  _H _  R L  _  _  //  _  L  L  _  _  T 

No S Y


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Leading character in a movie of the 50's:

__H _ R L _ _ // _ L L N _ T

No S Y


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (May 29, 2020)

*Sunny: when you started the first word had 8 lines and now there are only 7. Which is right?

S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Leading character in a movie of the 50's:

C H _ R L _ _ // _ L L N _ T

No S Y 

It should be 7.  One dash failed to get deleted.

No more consonants!


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2020)

No guesses?  Hint: The person who played him famously also played the proprietor of a nightclub in an exotic location.  Also famous for crime movies.


----------



## debodun (May 31, 2020)

Charlie Allnut


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Right, Deb!  (He's the Humphrey Bogart character in The African Queen.)


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

A 1970s TV sitcom character better known by his nickname.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _ _ _"//_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

A 1970s TV sitcom character better known by his nickname.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //"F _ _ _ _ _"//F _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

A 1970s TV sitcom character better known by his nickname.

_ R _ _ _ R //"F _ _ _ _ _"//F _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 1, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

A 1970s TV sitcom character better known by his nickname.

_ R _ _ _ R //"F _ _ _ _ _"//F _ _ _ _ R _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Arthur "Fonzie" Fonzarelli


----------



## debodun (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes it is, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Loved/hated TV character:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Loved/hated TV character:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2020)

*L ?*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Loved/hated TV character:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T L

(Pinky, there's still no T, sorry.)


----------



## Pinky (Jun 2, 2020)

oops!   
R please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Loved/hated TV character:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T L R


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Loved/hated TV character:

_  _  S  S  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T L R


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2020)

*M ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2020)

Loved/hated TV character:

M  _  S  S  //  _  _  _  _  _

No T L R


----------



## Pinky (Jun 3, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

Loved/hated TV character:

M  _  S  S  //  P  _  _  _  _

No T L R


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2020)

Miss Piggy


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

That's it, deb!


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 3, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S S _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 3, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ _ N _ _ //_ _ N _ _ S S _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ _ N _ _ //_ _ N _ _ S S _ 

No - H


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ R N _ _ //_ _ N _ _ S S _ 

No - H


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ R N _ _ //_ _ N T _ S S _ 

No - H


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ R N _ _ //_ _ N T _ S S _ 

No - H, M


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ R N _ _ //_ _ N T _ S S _ 

No - H, M, C


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ R N _ _ //_ _ N T _ S S _ 

No - H, M, C, Y


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 4, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 4, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ R N _ _ //_ _ N T _ S S _ 

No - H, M, C, Y, G


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

I'm stumped, deb.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a clue as to the first name, but not the surname.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 4, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ R N _ _ //_ _ N T _ S S _ 

No - H, M, C, Y, G, D

one consonant remaining, think last half of alphabet


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

Male character on a 1980s TV sit-com

_ R N _ _ //P _ N T _ S S _ 

No - H, M, C, Y, G, D 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

Ernie Pontessi? (All I can do is guess vowels until I accidentally hit on the right combination!  Or maybe we should allow vowels in this one instance?)

E?


----------



## debodun (Jun 5, 2020)

Close enough - Ernie Pantusso on "Cheers".


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2020)

From a long-running sitcom:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 5, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 5, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2020)

From a long-running sitcom:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 6, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2020)

From a long-running sitcom:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  S  _  _ 

No R T B


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 6, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2020)

From a long-running sitcom:

_  L  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  S  _  _

No R T B

Go ahead and start a new one while I'm away.


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 7, 2020)

*This is from a different sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 8, 2020)

*bump*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

*This is from a different sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _* 

N: T, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

*This is from a different sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ S _ _*

N: T, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

R please, Cg


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

*This is from a different sit-com

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ R S _ _*

N: T, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

N please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

*This is from a different sit-com

_ _ _ N _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ R S _N*

N: T, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jun 9, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 9, 2020)

*This is from a different sit-com

_ _ _ N _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ R S _N*

N: T,D, Sorry


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

Lionel Jefferson?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 10, 2020)

*You got it Sunny!

Hope your trip was enjoyable and "welcome back"*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

Thanks, CG, had a lovely visit with (some of) my offspring, in a lovely suburb of Pittsburgh. New home for them, so that was exciting. Otherwise, strictly a family visit, there was nothing else we could do, of course. 

Continuing with the previous one, from a sitcom:

From a long-running sitcom:

_  L  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  S  _  _

No R T B


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

Good to hear you had a nice visit with family, Sunny 

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

From a long-running sitcom:

_  L  _  C  _  //  _  _  L  S  _  _

No R T B


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 10, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2020)

From a long-running sitcom:

_  L  _  C  _  //  N  _  L  S  _  N

No R T B

No more consonants! You may not know the character's last name, but the first name should be very recognizable.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 11, 2020)

Alice Nelson Brady Bunch.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 11, 2020)

You're up next, Ken!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2020)

That's it, Ken!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

Somebody take the next one, please?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

Character in 60's t.v. show:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

Character in 60's t.v. show:

_ _ _ _ // _ L _ _ _ _ _

Y: L


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

Character in 60's t.v. show:

_ _ N _ // _ L _ _ _ _ _

Y: L N


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 12, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

Character in 60's t.v. show:

_ _ N _ // _ L _ _ _ _ _

Y: L N 
N: S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 12, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 12, 2020)

Character in 60's t.v. show:

_ _ N _ // _ L _ _ _ _ _

Y: L N 
N: S D


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

Character in 60's t.v. show:

_ _ N _ // _ L _ _ _ _ R

Y: L N R
N: S D


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

June Cleaver?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

Yup!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Single-named character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 13, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Single-named character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  _  _

No R D


----------



## Pinky (Jun 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2020)

Single-named character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  _  _

No R D S


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Pinky (Jun 15, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2020)

Single-named character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  _ T

No R D S


----------



## Pinky (Jun 15, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2020)

Single-named character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  _ T

No R D S P M


----------



## Pinky (Jun 15, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 15, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

Single-named character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  _ T

No R D S P M L G


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

Single-named character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  _ T

No R D S P M L G B


----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 16, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2020)

Single-named character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  _ T

No R D S P M L G B C F

OK, here's a hint:  An animal is a main character of this movie, although this character with the 5-letter name is human.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Jun 19, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2020)

Single-named character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  N T

No R D S P M L G B C F


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

No more guesses?  I guarantee, everybody has seen this movie!


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 20, 2020)

*H please Sunny!*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 20, 2020)

Single-named character in a movie of the 70's:

_  _  _  N T

No R D S P M L G B C F H

OK, here's another hint. The animal in this movie lives in the water.  This is the name of a human character.


----------



## debodun (Jun 21, 2020)

Quint


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2020)

At last!  Quint was the colorful sailor/fisherman/whatever played by Robert Shaw in the movie Jaws.


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2020)

I remember him raking his fingernails on the chalkboard at the town meeting to get everyone's attention. "Stop playin' with yourself, Hooper!" A man after my own heart!

This is an non-human character of comic books and animated cartoons.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 22, 2020)

This is an non-human character of comic books and animated cartoons.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - N


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 22, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

This is an non-human character of comic books and animated cartoons.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ 

No - N, D, Y


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

This is an non-human character of comic books and animated cartoons.

R _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ R

No - N, D, Y


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 23, 2020)

This is an non-human character of comic books and animated cartoons.

R _ _ _ R _ //B _ _ R

No - N, D, Y


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 23, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 23, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

This is an non-human character of comic books and animated cartoons.

R _ P _ R T //B _ _ R

No - N, D, Y, G 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

Rupert Bear?


----------



## debodun (Jun 24, 2020)

Correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

Character in literature and movieland:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 24, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2020)

Character in literature and movieland:

_  _  _  _  _  S  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

Character in literature and movieland:

_  _  _  _  _  S  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

Character in literature and movieland:

_  _  _  _  _  S  S  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S  //  D  _  _  _  _  _  D  _  _  _ 

No C


----------



## Pinky (Jun 25, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Jun 25, 2020)

Professor Albus Dumbledore


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2020)

Sheesh, why do I bother?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

Your turn, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jun 27, 2020)

From a 1970s movie musical

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 27, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

From a 1970s movie musical

_ _ N _ //_ _ N _ R _ 

No - D


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

From a 1970s movie musical

_ _ N _ //_ _ N _ R _ 

No - D, S


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 28, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 28, 2020)

From a 1970s movie musical

_ _ N _ //_ _ N _ R _ 

No - D, S, L


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 28, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 29, 2020)

From a 1970s movie musical

T _ N _ //_ _ N _ R _ 

No - D, S, L, H


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 29, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

From a 1970s movie musical

T _ N Y //_ _ N _ R _ 

No - D, S, L, H, G


----------



## Citygirl (Jun 30, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

From a 1970s movie musical

T _ N Y //_ _ N _ R _ 

No - D, S, L, H, G, C


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Jun 30, 2020)

From a 1970s movie musical

T _ N Y //_ _ N _ R _ 

No - D, S, L, H, G, C, P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2020)

I'll leave this one for someone else. No idea who it is.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

OK, I think I see who it is.  Tony Manero from Saturday Night Fever?


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Correct, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

Character from a children's movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

Captain Hook


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

Sorry, Deb, no.


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2020)

D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2020)

_  D  _  _  _  _  _  //  B  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 2, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2020)

_  D  _  _  _  _  _  //  B  _  _  _ 

No G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 3, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 4, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2020)

_  D  _  _  _  _  _  //  B  _  _  _ 

No G R S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2020)

_  D  _  _  _  _  L  //  B  _  _  _ 

No G R S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 5, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 5, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2020)

_  D  _  _  _  _  L  //  B  _  _  _ 

No G R S C N


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 6, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2020)

_  D  _  _  _  _  L  //  B  _  _  _

No G R S C N F


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 7, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2020)

_  D  _  _  R _  L  //  B  _  _  _

No G S C N F Y

(Correction: There is an R in the first word, which has been added.  Sorry about that.)


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 8, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 9, 2020)

_  D  M  _  R _  L  //  B  _  _  M

No G S C N F Y

No more consonants.


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 9, 2020)

Admiral Boom


----------



## Sunny (Jul 10, 2020)

Correct, CG!  (He's the neighbor in Mary Poppins who keeps firing off cannons in his yard.)


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 10, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ *


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

R please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2020)

*_ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: S, M, Sorry*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 11, 2020)

*_ L _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ L _

N: S, M, Y, Sorry*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2020)

*C L _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ _ L _

N: S, M, Y, Sorry*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2020)

*C L _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ B L _

N: S, M, Y, Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 12, 2020)

Clair Huxtable?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 12, 2020)

*That's it Sunny!*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Yay Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

From a popular TV series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## connect1 (Jul 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 13, 2020)

From a popular TV series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 13, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 13, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2020)

From a popular TV series:

_  _  L  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  T  _

No S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2020)

From a popular TV series:

_  _  L  T  _  R  //  _  _  _  T  _

No S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

Walter White?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2020)

That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

Naughty as he was, I loved the Walter White character


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

From a popular Brit series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 14, 2020)

From a popular Brit series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ S _ R

Y: R S


----------



## connect1 (Jul 14, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 14, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

From a popular Brit series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ S _ R 

Y: R S
N: B C


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

From a popular Brit series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ S _ R 

Y: R S
N: B C P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

From a popular Brit series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ S _ R 

Y: R S
N: B C P T


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 15, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

From a popular Brit series:

_ _ M _ _ // F R _ S _ R

Y: R S F M
N: B C P T


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

forgot an S earlier .. added now
From a popular Brit series:

_ _ M _ S // F R _ S _ R

Y: R S F M
N: B C P T L


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

D please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

forgot an S earlier .. added now
From a popular Brit series:

_ _ M _ S // F R _ S _ R

Y: R S F M
N: B C P T L D


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

H please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

From a popular Brit series:

_ _ M _ S // F R _ S _ R

Y: R S F M
N: B C P T L D H


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

G please


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

From a popular Brit series:

_ _ M _ S // F R _ S _ R

Y: R S F M
N: B C P T L D H G


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2020)

From a popular Brit series:

J _ M _ S // F R _ S _ R

Y: R S F M J
N: B C P T L D H G 

no more consonants


----------



## connect1 (Jul 15, 2020)

James Fraser ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2020)

Correct answer, connect1 
James Fraser in Outlander.


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Lol, thanks Pinky 


Character from a Western series.


_ _ _ _ _  // _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2020)

R ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Character from a Western series.


_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ _ _

N: S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 16, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 16, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2020)

S ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 16, 2020)

Character from a Western series.


_ _ _ T _ // _ _ R _ _ _ Y

N: S, S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

N ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Character from a Western series.


_ _ _ T _ // _ _ R _ _ _ Y

N: S, C, N


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

L ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Character from a Western series.


_ _ _ T _ // _ _ R _ L _ Y

N: S, C, N, P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 17, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## connect1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Character from a Western series.


H _ _ T H // B _ R _ L _ Y

N: S, C, N, P


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2020)

K ?


----------



## connect1 (Jul 18, 2020)

Character from a Western series.


H _ _ T H // B _ R K L _ Y

N: S, C, N, P

Only vowels left


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2020)

I'll leave it for someone who might recognize this character. All I can do is guess vowels for the remaining blanks.


----------



## connect1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Ok.

Here's a hint. lol.


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2020)

No idea, Connect.  Sorry.


----------



## connect1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Heath Barkley from on The Big Valley 

There's not enough people playing these, so I'm done..


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2020)

Sorry to hear it, Connect.  We need you.

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2020)

Sorry, you feel that way, Connect! 

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ 

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 21, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // B _ _ _

No D


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 23, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // B _ _ _

No D C


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 23, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ N _ _ _ // B _ _ _

No D C


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ N _ _ R // B _ _ _

No D C


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ N _ _ R // B _ _ _

No D C F


----------



## Pinky (Jul 25, 2020)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 25, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ N _ _ R // B _ _ _

No D C F G


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 25, 2020)

*J please

Good to see you back, Pinky!*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

Hi, Cg, and thank you 

M please, Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ N _ _ R // B _ _ _

No D C F G M


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ N _ _ R // B _ _ _

No D C F G M P


----------



## Pinky (Jul 26, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ N _ _ R // B _ L L

No D C F G M P


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 26, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

_ _ N _ _ R // B _ L L

No D C F G M P J


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

Nonhuman character from a popular children's book:

T _ N _ _ R // B _ L L

No D C F G M P J


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

Is it Tinkerbell?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2020)

Yes! At long last!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

It was the split between the names that confused me!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

Character from Nursery Rhymes:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

Character from Nursery Rhymes:

_ _ _ _ // S _ _ _ _

Y: S


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 27, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

Jack Sprat?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2020)

Sunny got it!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

This character has a big, booming voice.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

This character has a big, booming voice.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 28, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2020)

This character has a big, booming voice.

_  _  R  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  R

No S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

This character has a big, booming voice.

_  _  R  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  R

No S


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

This character has a big, booming voice.

_  _  R  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  R

No S Y


----------



## Pinky (Jul 29, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 29, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 29, 2020)

This character has a big, booming voice.

_  _  R  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  R

No S Y M B


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 30, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

This character has a big, booming voice.

_  _  R  T  _  //  _  _  _  _  R

No S Y M B G


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2020)

Darth Vader?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

You got it, Pinky!  I thought that would be guessed right away, as he has the ultimate booming voice!


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2020)

I always thought he sounded asthmatic 

Character on popular series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jul 31, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Jul 31, 2020)

Character on popular series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


N: R


----------



## Citygirl (Jul 31, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2020)

Character on popular series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


N: R S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2020)

Character on popular series:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


N: R S T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2020)

Character on popular series:

_ _ M M _ // M _ _ _ _ _


N: R S T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 1, 2020)

Character on popular series:

_ _ M M _ // M _ _ _ _ _


N: R S T N


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 1, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2020)

Character on popular series:

_ _ M M Y // M _ _ _ _ _

Y: Y
N: R S T N


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 2, 2020)

*J ?*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2020)

Character on popular series:

J _ M M Y // M _ _ _ _ _

Y: Y J
N: R S T N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2020)

Character on popular series:

J _ M M Y // M _ _ _ L L

Y: Y J L
N: R S T N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2020)

Character on popular series:

J _ M M Y // M _ _ _ L L

Y: Y J L
N: R S T N D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 2, 2020)

Character on popular series:

J _ M M Y // M _ G _ L L

Y: Y J L G
N: R S T N D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 2, 2020)

Jimmy McGill!  AKA Saul Goodman!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes! I just finished binge-watching the latest season


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2020)

Just saw Bob Odenkirk playing a doctor last night on The Kominsky Method. Somehow, I didn't trust anything his character was saying!  

Comic strip character:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2020)

He's great and under-acknowledged as an actor.

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2020)

Comic strip character:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2020)

I also like Rhea Seehorn, who plays Kim on Better Call Saul. All the actors on that show are excellent, and most are not that well known.

Comic strip character:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _ 

No R P


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 3, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2020)

I like Rhea Seehorn too. They're good actors - even the bad guys.

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2020)

Comic strip character:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  Y  _ 

No R P S

That Y probably gave it away.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 3, 2020)

Uh - nope!   
Well, perhaps 

L please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 4, 2020)

Is it Olive Oyl?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 5, 2020)

*Hope nothing has happened to Sunny. Haven't seen her around!*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

She has posted in other threads.

Yoo Hoo, Sunny!!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

I'm back!  Yes, it's Olive Oyl. Good guessing, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi Sunny .. welcome back


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Character from a well-known series:

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

Thanks, Pinky!  

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Character from a well-known series:

_ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ _ _ _

Y: R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Character from a well-known series:

_ _ _ _ _ R // _ _ _ T _

Y: R T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 6, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Character from a well-known series:

_ _ _ _ _ R // _ H _ T _

Y: R T H
N: G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2020)

Walter White?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 6, 2020)

Nope .. but you're close.


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

Um.... W ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Character from a well-known series:

_ _ _ _ _ R // W H _ T _

Y: R T H W
N: G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Character from a well-known series:

S _ _ _ _ R // W H _ T _

Y: R T H W S
N: G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Character from a well-known series:

S _ _ L _ R // W H _ T _

Y: R T H W S L
N: G


----------



## Sunny (Aug 7, 2020)

I'm ready to throw in the towel on this one, Pinky. It rings no bells at all.

And no one else seems to be playing!  Where is CG?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Hint: the character is connected to your last guess.
I don't know where CG is .. it's kind of lonely in here.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2020)

*I'm here guys. Been tending to some medical issues with hubby.
Haven't the foggiest, let's try,
C please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 7, 2020)

Hi Cg .. hope your hubby is okay.

Character from a well-known series:

S _ _ L _ R // W H _ T _

Y: R T H W S L
N: G C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 7, 2020)

*Thanks Pinky, he has diabetes and is having a few extra  Dr. appts* at the moment & these Covid rules are not helping any.

K please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2020)

I can relate, Cg .. hope all turns out well for him.

Character from a well-known series:

S K _ L _ R // W H _ T _

Y: R T H W S L K
N: G C


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)

Skyler White?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2020)

Yes!! Walter White's wife on Breaking Bad


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

_  _  _  _  _  _  R _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 8, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 8, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

_  _  _  _  _  _  R _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R  _


No T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 8, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

_  _  _  _  _  _  R _  //  S  _   _  _  _  R  S


No T N


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

_  _  _  _  _  _  R _  //  S  _   _  _  _  R  S


No T N P


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

_  _  _  _  _  _  R _  //  S  _   _  _  _  R  S


No T N P H


----------



## Pinky (Aug 9, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 9, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

_  _  C  _  _  _  R D  //  S  _  _  _  _  R  S


No T N P H


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 9, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 10, 2020)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

W  _  C  _  F  _  R D  //  S  _  _  _  _  R  S


No T N P H


----------



## Pinky (Aug 10, 2020)

K please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

W  _  C  K  F  _  R D  //  S  _  _  _  _  R  S


No T N P H G


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 10, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

W  _  C  K  F  _  R D  //  S  _  _  _  _  R  S


No T N P H G B


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 10, 2020)

*Let's try L please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

W  _  C  K  F  _  R D  //  S  _  _  _  _  R  S


No T N P H G B L


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

W  _  C  K  F  _  R D  //  S  _  _  _  _  R  S


No T N P H G B L 

The F is up there already, Pinky.  Hint:  it's kind of an unusual letter.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

X please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

W  _  C  K  F  _  R D  //  S  _  _  _  _  R  S


No T N P H G B L X


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

Z please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

W  _  C  K  F  _  R D  //  S  _  _  _  _  R  S


No T N P H G B L X Z

(I guess my hint wasn't that helpful!)


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

Y, please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

Probably few people know this name, but it's one of those wonderful names in old English literature.

W  _  C  K  F  _  R D  //  S  _  _  _  _  R  S


No T N P H G B L X Z Y


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

Q please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

Wickford Squiers?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 11, 2020)

Well, close enough, Pinky. It's Wackford Squeers, the cruel headmaster of the school in Nicholas Nickleby. I just loved the name.

Actually, it sort of sounds like a shopping center. Wackford Square.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

I would have gone 'round the Cape to guess that one! Unique name .. been a long time since I've seen Nicholas Nickleby


----------



## Pinky (Aug 11, 2020)

Character from musical-comedy stage play and movie:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 11, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

Character from musical-comedy stage play and movie:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


N: S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

Character from musical-comedy stage play and movie:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _ _

Y: R
N: S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

Character from musical-comedy stage play and movie:

_ _ _ _ Y // _ R _ _ _ _

Y: R Y
N: S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

Character from musical-comedy stage play and movie:

_ _ _ _ Y // _ R _ _ N _

Y: R Y N
N: S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

Character from musical-comedy stage play and movie:

_ _ L L Y // _ R _ _ N _

Y: R Y N L
N: S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 12, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 12, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

Character from musical-comedy stage play and movie:

_ _ L L Y // B R _ _ N _

Y: R Y N L B
N: S M


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

Character from musical-comedy stage play and movie:

_ _ L L Y // B R _ _ N _

Y: R Y N L B
N: S M D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

Character from musical-comedy stage play and movie:

_ _ L L Y // B R _ W N _

Y: R Y N L B W
N: S M D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

Character from musical-comedy stage play and movie:

P _ L L Y // B R _ W N _

Y: R Y N L B W P
N: S M D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

Well, I'll guess Polly Browne, though I don't recognize the name.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

That's right .. she was played by Twiggy in "The Boyfriend"
Your go, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 13, 2020)

This character was in several different books, shows, and movies.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 13, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 13, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

This character was in several different books, shows, and movies.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No T R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

This character was in several different books, shows, and movies.

S  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  S

No T R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

This character was in several different books, shows, and movies.

S  _  L  L  _  //  _  _  _  L  _  S

No T R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

This character was in several different books, shows, and movies.

S  _  L  L  Y  //  _  _  _  L  _  S

No T R


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

W please


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Sally Fields


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

I'm going to say Sally Bowles


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 14, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I'm going to say Sally Bowles


I am not sure Sally Fields was in any books??


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I am not sure Sally Fields was in any books?? View attachment 117984


We will soon find out


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

It is Sally Bowles, the female lead of Cabaret.  Good guessing, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 14, 2020)

Thanks, Sunny 

Character in 60's thriller movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 14, 2020)

Norman Bates?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Not Norman Bates ..

Character in 60's thriller movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

Well, it was worth a try, anyway.  

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Character in 60's thriller movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ 

N: S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Character in 60's thriller movie

M _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: M
N: S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Character in 60's thriller movie

M _ R _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _

Y: M R
N: S


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Character in 60's thriller movie

M _ R _ _ _ // _ R _ _ _

Y: M R
N: S T


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 15, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

Character in 60's thriller movie

M _ R _ _ N // _ R _ N _

Y: M R N
N: S T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

At first I thought of Martin Crane, who was Frasier's father. But although he was a retired cop, somehow I couldn't see that character in a thriller.

Then I remembered that the poor woman in that shower in Psycho was Marion Crane. (Or Marian?)


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

It is, indeed - Marion Crane, played by Janet Leigh


----------



## Sunny (Aug 15, 2020)

Book, play, movie character. Fantasy adventure.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 15, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

Book, play, movie character. Fantasy adventure.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

Book, play, movie character. Fantasy adventure.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _ 

No T


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

Book, play, movie character. Fantasy adventure.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _ 

No T S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 16, 2020)

Book, play, movie character. Fantasy adventure.

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _  _  _ 

No T S M


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 16, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

Book, play, movie character. Fantasy adventure.

_  _  _  D  _  //  D  _  R  _  _  _  _ 

No T S M B


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

Book, play, movie character. Fantasy adventure.

_  _  _  D  Y  //  D  _  R  _  _  _  _ 

No T S M B


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

Book, play, movie character. Fantasy adventure.

W  _  _  D  Y  //  D  _  R  _  _  _  _ 

No T S M B


----------



## Pinky (Aug 17, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 17, 2020)

Book, play, movie character. Fantasy adventure.

W  _  N D  Y  //  D  _  R  _  _  N  _ 

No T S M B


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

Wendy Darling from Peter Pan?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 18, 2020)

That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 18, 2020)

This character is from a 60's movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)

This character is from a 60's movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ _N

Y: N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)

This character is from a 60's movie:

_ _ _ R _ _ N _ // _ _ R _ _N

Y: N R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)

This character is from a 60's movie:

G _ _ R G _ N _ // _ _ R _ _N

Y: N R


----------



## Sunny (Aug 19, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)

This character is from a 60's movie:

G _ _ R G _ N _ // _ _ R _ _N

Y: N R 
N: L


----------



## Sunny (Aug 20, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2020)

This character is from a 60's movie:

G _ _ R G _ N _ // _ _ R _ _N

Y: N R 
N: L C


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2020)

Looks like it's just you and me, Piny.  I imagine the first name is Georgina, but have no idea what the last name is. Sorry.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 21, 2020)

Georgina Parkin .. Georgy Girl. 
Your go


----------



## Sunny (Aug 21, 2020)

Classic fictitious character named after an article of clothing

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Aug 21, 2020)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2020)

Classic fictitious character named after an article of clothing

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No B S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2020)

Classic fictitious character named after an article of clothing

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R

No B S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2020)

Classic fictitious character named after an article of clothing

_  _  D  //  _  _  _  _  _  R

No B S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 22, 2020)

*Let's try M please, Sunny!*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 22, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 22, 2020)

Classic fictitious character named after an article of clothing

M _  D  //  _  _  _  _  _  R

No B S L


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2020)

H please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 23, 2020)

Classic fictitious character named after an article of clothing

M _  D  //  H  _  _  _  _  R

No B S L


----------



## Pinky (Aug 23, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 23, 2020)

"*Mad Hatter"*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2020)

That's it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 24, 2020)

Cg guessed correctly!


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2020)

Beg pardon, CG. 

It's still the Mad Hatter, and you're up next.


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2020)

* This one is from a sitcom of the 70's!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 24, 2020)

L ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 24, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 24, 2020)

*This one is from a sitcom of the 70's!

_ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ R _ _ R _ _ _

N: L Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2020)

*This one is from a sitcom of the 70's!

_ _ NN _ _ // _ _ R _ _ R _ N_

N: L Sorry*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

Vinnie Barbarino?


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2020)

*You got it Sunny! *


----------



## Sunny (Aug 25, 2020)

Another 1970's sitcom character, who later got a spinoff:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

Another 1970's sitcom character, who later got a spinoff:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 26, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 26, 2020)

Another 1970's sitcom character, who later got a spinoff:

_  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 26, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 27, 2020)

Another 1970's sitcom character, who later got a spinoff:

_  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _ 

No S C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 27, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

Another 1970's sitcom character, who later got a spinoff:

_  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _ 

No S C B


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

Another 1970's sitcom character, who later got a spinoff:

_  _  _  //  _  R  _  _  _ 

No S C B D


----------



## Pinky (Aug 28, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 28, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 28, 2020)

Another 1970's sitcom character, who later got a spinoff:

_  _  _  //  G  R  _  _  T

No S C B D


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

Another 1970's sitcom character, who later got a spinoff:

L  _  _  //  G  R  _  _  T

No S C B D


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

Lou Grant?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 29, 2020)

That's it, Pinky!  Mary Tyler Moore's editor, played by Ed Asner.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

I loved his character on MTM.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 29, 2020)

A character from a very old movie:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 29, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

A character from a very old movie:

S _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ S

Y: S


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

A character from a very old movie:

S _ R R _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N _ S

Y: S R N


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

A character from a very old movie:

S _ R R _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ N _ S

Y: S R N 
N: D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

A character from a very old movie:

S _ R R _ _ _ _ _ // J _ N _ S

Y: S R N J
N: D


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 30, 2020)

A character from a very old movie:

S _ R R _ _ _ _ _ // J _ N _ S

Y: S R N J
N: D C


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 30, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 30, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

Hint: the first word is not a proper name.

A character from a very old movie:

S _ R R _ _ _ _ _ // J _ N _ S

Y: S R N J
N: D C Y P


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 31, 2020)

somebody named Jones and I cannot remember the first part.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> somebody named Jones and I cannot remember the first part.


Just keep guessing letters


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

Hint: *Sadly *there is no T, Sunny.
A character from a very old movie:

S _ R R _ _ _ _ _ // J _ N _ S

Y: S R N J
N: D C Y P T


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

Sorrowful Jones?  (Just a wild guess, based on "Sadly.")


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

Yes! He's a character from the Shirley Temple movie, "Little Miss Marker".


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

Colorful character in old English literature:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

Colorful character in old English literature:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

Colorful character in old English literature:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No N S


----------



## Pinky (Aug 31, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Aug 31, 2020)

Colorful character in old English literature:

_  R _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  R

No N S


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 31, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2020)

Colorful character in old English literature:

_  R _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  G  _  R

No N S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 1, 2020)

Colorful character in old English literature:

_  R T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  G  _  R

No N S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 1, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 1, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

Colorful character in old English literature:

_  R T  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  G  _  R

No N S H M


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2020)

Artful Dodger?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

You got it, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 2, 2020)

Character from recent movie:

_ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 2, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2020)

Character from recent movie:

_ _ _ N _ // _ _ _ _ S S

Y: S N


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2020)

oops, I spelled it wrong - removed one S.
Character from recent movie:

_ _ _ N _ // _ _ R R _ S

Y: S N R


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2020)

Character from recent movie:

_ _ _ N _ // H _ R R _ S

Y: S N R H


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2020)

Character from recent movie:

_ _ _ N T // H _ R R _ S

Y: S N R H T


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*C please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2020)

Character from recent movie:

_ G _ N _ // H _ R R _ S

Y: S N R H G
N: G


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 3, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 3, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2020)

Character from recent movie:

_ G _ N T // H _ R R _ S

Y: S N R H G T
N: G D


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Agent Harris


----------



## Pinky (Sep 4, 2020)

Correct, Sassy! Agent Harris is in the new Capone movie.
You're up next


----------



## Sunny (Sep 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*Your turn Sassy!*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

OK, I'll start one, since Sassy seems to be missing.

Venturing into "sick" comedy:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  //  _   //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 5, 2020)

N please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 5, 2020)

Venturing into "sick" comedy:

_  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  //  N   //  _  _  _  T  _  _ 

No C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 5, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 7, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 8, 2020)

Double Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 8, 2020)

Sunny,I just hope everything is alright with you. This is not like you. You seem to be quite active, I hope you haven't been in crowds & gotten yourself sick.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 13, 2020)

_  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  //  N   //  _  _  _  T  _  _ 

No C S

(Not sick, just have been away for a few days. Thanks for asking, CG!)


----------



## Pinky (Sep 13, 2020)

R please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 13, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 13, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

_  R  //  F  R  _  N  _  //  N   //  F  _  R  T  _  R

No C S M


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Mr Frank N Furter?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

Close enough, Pinky, I think it's Dr.  (From The Rocky Horror Show.)


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Dr. of course!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Character from a 60's sit-com:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Character from a 60's sit-com:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

N: N B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

C please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Character from a 60's sit-com:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ // C _ _ _ _ _ _ _


Y: C
N: N B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

M please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Character from a 60's sit-com:

_ _ _ _ // M _ _ // C _ _ M _ _ _ _


Y: C M
N: N B


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Character from a 60's sit-com:

_ L L _ // M _ _ // C L _ M _ _ _ _


Y: C M L
N: N B


----------



## Sunny (Sep 14, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 14, 2020)

Character from a 60's sit-com:

_ L L _ // M _ _ // C L _ M _ _ _ _


Y: C M L
N: N B S


----------



## joybelle (Sep 14, 2020)

Elly May Clampett???   The Hillbillies.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2020)

Correct, Joybelle!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

A character from an old children's TV series.

------


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2020)

T please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

A character from an old children's TV series.

------

No:  T

Quote Reply


----------



## Pinky (Sep 15, 2020)

S please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

A character from an old children's TV series.

--SS--

No: T 
Yes:  S


----------



## Sunny (Sep 15, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 15, 2020)

L ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 15, 2020)

A character from an old children's TV series.

L-SS--

No: T, R
Yes: S, L 

All the rest of the letters are vowels.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

Lassie


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

From a thriller:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 16, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

From a thriller:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _ 

No M S


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 16, 2020)

From a thriller:

_ _ _ _ _ B _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _

No M S


----------



## joybelle (Sep 16, 2020)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

From a thriller:

_ _ _ _ _ B _ L // L _ _ _ _ _ R

No M S


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

Sunny, does the 2nd name have an extra dash?

N please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

From a thriller:

_ _ N N _ B _ L // L _ _ _ _ R

No M S 

You're right, Pinky, it did have an extra dash. I was spelling it wrong.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

Hannibal Lecter?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

That's it, of course, Pinky!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

A supporting character from a 90's sitcom:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

M please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

A supporting character from a 90's sitcom:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _


N: M


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

A supporting character from a 90's sitcom:

_ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

Y: R
N: M


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

S please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

A supporting character from a 90's sitcom:

_ _ R _ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _S

Y: R S
N: M


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

L please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2020)

A supporting character from a 90's sitcom:

_ _ R L _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ S

Y: R S L
N: M


----------



## joybelle (Sep 17, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 17, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 17, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2020)

A supporting character from a 90's sitcom:

C _ R L _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ S

Y: R S L C
N: M J D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2020)

A supporting character from a 90's sitcom:

C _ R L T _ _ // _ _ _ _ S

Y: R S L C T
N: M J D


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 18, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2020)

A supporting character from a 90's sitcom:

C _ R L T _ N // _ _ N _ S

Y: R S L C T N
N: M J D


----------



## joybelle (Sep 18, 2020)

B please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2020)

A supporting character from a 90's sitcom:

C _ R L T _ N // B _ N _ S

Y: R S L C T N B
N: M J D


----------



## joybelle (Sep 18, 2020)

I have no idea @Pinky.   Are there only vowels left now?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 18, 2020)

There is one more consonant, Joybelle


----------



## Sunny (Sep 18, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2020)

A supporting character from a 90's sitcom:
only vowels now

C _ R L T _ N // B _ N K S

Y: R S L C T N B K
N: M J D


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

It looks like Carlton Banks.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2020)

Yes, it is .. of Fresh Prince of BelAir


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2020)

S please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  _

No S M


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2020)

R please


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 19, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  T  _  _  _  R

No S M C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 19, 2020)

N please


----------



## Pinky (Sep 19, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 19, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  H  T  _  _  _  R

No S M C N F


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 20, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

B  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  H  T  _  _  _  R

No S M C N F


----------



## joybelle (Sep 20, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 20, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

B  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  H  T  _  _  _  R

No S M C N F D W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

B  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  H  T  Y  _  _  R

No S M C N F D W


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 21, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

B  _  _  _  //  L _  _  H  T  Y  _  _  R

No S M C N F D W K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 21, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 21, 2020)

J please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

B  _  _  _  //  L _  G H  T  Y  _  _  R

No S M C N F D W K J


----------



## Pinky (Sep 22, 2020)

Z please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Adventurous movie character:

B  _  Z Z  //  L _  G H  T  Y  _  _  R

No S M C N F D W K J 

OK, it's gotta be obvious now. And there are no more consonants!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Buzz Lightyear?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 22, 2020)

Bingo, Joybelle!  The toy astronaut doll from Toy Story!


----------



## joybelle (Sep 22, 2020)

Thank goodness for grandchildren @Sunny.   I have never seen it all the way through, only bits and pieces.

Main character of a 2000 drama movie.   A much loved actor.

-----//------


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 22, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 23, 2020)

Main character of a 2000 drama movie. A much loved actor.

-----//------ 

No:  R, T,


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

C ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 23, 2020)

Main character of a 2000 drama movie. A much loved actor.

C--C-//------

No: R, T, 
Yes:  C


----------



## Sunny (Sep 23, 2020)

K ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 23, 2020)

Main character of a 2000 drama movie. A much loved actor.

C--CK//------

No: R, T,
Yes: C, K


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 23, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 24, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 24, 2020)

*Bump*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 24, 2020)

Main character of a 2000 drama movie. A much loved actor.

CH-CK//N----D

No: R, T,
Yes: C, K, N, H


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

M ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Main character of a 2000 drama movie. A much loved actor.

CH-CK//N----D

No: R, T, M,
Yes: C, K, N, H


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2020)

*My guess was Chuck Norris. Now I see that is out so I give up.*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

S ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Main character of a 2000 drama movie. A much loved actor who played the part.   This is the character not the actor.   Am I doing this right?

CH-CK//N----D

No: R, T, M, S
Yes: C, K, N, H


----------



## Sunny (Sep 25, 2020)

Yes, you're doing it fine, Joybelle.  The trouble is, I have no idea who this character is.

L ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

Main character of a 2000 drama movie. A much loved actor who played the part. This is the character not the actor. 

CH-CK//N-L--D

No: R, T, M, S
Yes: C, K, N, H, L

Quote Reply


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

It is an American movie that still holds up so well today.   The actor who plays this character is still making fantastic movies.


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 25, 2020)

*Sorry Joybelle, I guess I am the one that was wrong. I kept thinking of the real person but I still don't know it.*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 25, 2020)

There were a limited number of cast members if that helps.   Think of an American mail distributor.   The character worked for the distributor.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2020)

I don't recognize the movie, but the name looks like it might be Chuck Noland, but there would be an N missing from the last name. So, I give up.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

You are spot on @Sunny and my muckup again.   The Castaway with Tom Hanks.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 26, 2020)

Character in a classic novel:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Sep 26, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 26, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Character in a classic novel:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No L B


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2020)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Character in a classic novel:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No L B R


----------



## Pinky (Sep 27, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Character in a classic novel:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No L B R S


----------



## joybelle (Sep 27, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 27, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 27, 2020)

Character in a classic novel:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _ 

No L B R S C


----------



## joybelle (Sep 27, 2020)

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 27, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Character in a classic novel:

T  _  _  //  _  _  _  D

No L B R S C N


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 28, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Character in a classic novel:

T  _  M  //  _  _  _  D

No L B R S C N


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Character in a classic novel:

T  _  M  //  _  _  _  D

No L B R S C N F

Hint:  Takes place during the Depression


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

J please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Character in a classic novel:

T  _  M  //  J  _  _  D

No L B R S C N F 

LOL, I thought that hint would give it away!  No more consonants.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Tom Joad - Grapes of Wrath.   I read the book years ago and it was the most depressing book I have ever read.


----------



## Sunny (Sep 28, 2020)

Correct, joybelle!

Well, I guess the Depression was depressing, after all. But the book is generally considered a masterpiece.


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

Excellent book @Sunny and the depression was very trying for most that's for sure.   

This character is from a 2017 British movie.   The movie is based on a historical biography in the late 1800's.     

-----//-----


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 28, 2020)

This character is from a 2017 British movie. The movie is based on a historical biography in the late 1800's.

-----//--R--

Yes:   R,

Quote Reply


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 28, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2020)

L ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 29, 2020)

This character is from a 2017 British movie. The movie is based on a historical biography in the late 1800's.

----L//--R--

Yes: R, L
No:  N,


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 29, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Pinky (Sep 30, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2020)

C ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

This character is from a 2017 British movie. The movie is based on a historical biography in the late 1800's.

--D-L//--R--

Yes: R, L, D,
No: N, S, C,


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Sep 30, 2020)

T ?


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

This character is from a 2017 British movie. The movie is based on a historical biography in the late 1800's.

--D-L//--R--

Yes: R, L, D,
No: N, S, C, F, T,


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 30, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## joybelle (Sep 30, 2020)

This character is from a 2017 British movie. The movie is based on a historical biography in the late 1800's.

--D-L//--R--

Yes: R, L, D,
No: N, S, C, F, T, G,

Quote Reply


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

This character is from a 2017 British movie. The movie is based on a historical biography in the late 1800's.

--D-L//--R-M

Yes: R, L, D, M, 
No: N, S, C, F, T, G, H,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2020)

J please


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

This character is from a 2017 British movie. The movie is based on a historical biography in the late 1800's.

--D-L//--R-M

Yes: R, L, D, M,
No: N, S, C, F, T, G, H, J,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

This character is from a 2017 British movie. The movie is based on a historical biography in the late 1800's.

-BD-L//--R-M

Yes: R, L, D, M, B,
No: N, S, C, F, T, G, H, J, 

One more consonant to go.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 1, 2020)

*Q please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 1, 2020)

This character is from a 2017 British movie. The movie is based on a historical biography in the late 1800's.

-BD-L//K-R-M

Yes: R, L, D, M, B,
No: N, S, C, F, T, G, H, J, Q

Only vowels left now.   The character is from India.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

Abdul Karem?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Correct @Sunny.   Did you see the film?   I saw it last year and just loved it.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

No, I have no idea what the film was. I just thought it looked like that name.  Was that the name of the film?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 2, 2020)

A well-known character in children's literature:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 2, 2020)

Victoria and Abdul - based on Queen Victoria and her companion Abdul.   I loved the film.

A well-known character in children's literature:

_ _ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ 

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

A well-known character in children's literature:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  _ 

No S

Joybelle, I think I did see Victoria and Abdul, but don't remember much about it.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 3, 2020)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 3, 2020)

A well-known character in children's literature:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  _ 

No S C


----------



## joybelle (Oct 3, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 3, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

A well-known character in children's literature:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  _ 

No S C M R


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

A well-known character in children's literature:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  _ 

No S C M R B


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 4, 2020)

*J ?*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 4, 2020)

A well-known character in children's literature:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  _ 

No S C M R B F J


----------



## joybelle (Oct 4, 2020)

Getting nowhere fast here.

D please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 4, 2020)

G please


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

A well-known character in children's literature:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  _ 

No S C M R B F J G D


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 5, 2020)

A well-known character in children's literature:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  Y

No S C M R B F J G D


----------



## joybelle (Oct 5, 2020)

H please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 5, 2020)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

A well-known character in children's literature:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  L  Y

No S C M R B F J G D H W


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2020)

Aunt Polly


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

Yes, deb !  (Tom Sawyer's aunt)


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2020)

Character from a 1950s American TV police procedural series. Hint: first word is a title

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Oct 6, 2020)

Character from a 1950s American TV police procedural series. Hint: first word is a title

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ //M _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 6, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 6, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 6, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Pinky (Oct 7, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 7, 2020)

*BUMP*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 7, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2020)

OK, time to start a new one.

British detective:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2020)

Character from a 1950s American TV police procedural series. Hint: first word is a title

S _ R _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ //M _ T T _ _ _ S 

No - L


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 8, 2020)

Character from a 1950s American TV police procedural series. Hint: first word is a title

S _ R G _ _ _ T //_ _ _ //M _ T T _ _ _ S 

No - L


----------



## joybelle (Oct 8, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 8, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 8, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2020)

Character from a 1950s American TV police procedural series. Hint: first word is a title

S _ R G _ _ N T //D _ N //M _ T T H _ _ S 

No - L 

One consonant left


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2020)

Sergeant Dan Matthews?


----------



## debodun (Oct 9, 2020)

That right, Sunny - from "Highway Patrol".


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2020)

Professional woman in a drama series (not the star but an important side character)

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2020)

Professional woman in a drama series (not the star but an important side character)

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _ 

No S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 9, 2020)

Professional woman in a drama series (not the star but an important side character)

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  L  _  _ 

No S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 9, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 9, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2020)

Professional woman in a drama series (not the star but an important side character)

_  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  M  _  L  _  _ 

No S


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 10, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2020)

Professional woman in a drama series (not the star but an important side character)

D R  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  M  _  L  _  _ 

No S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

C please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2020)

*F please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 10, 2020)

Professional woman in a drama series (not the star but an important side character)

D R  //  _  _  _  _  _  F  _  R  //  M  _  L  F  _ 

No S C


----------



## joybelle (Oct 10, 2020)

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 10, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2020)

Professional woman in a drama series (not the star but an important side character)

D R  //  J  _  _  _  _  F  _  R  //  M  _  L  F  _ 

No S C B


----------



## joybelle (Oct 11, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2020)

Professional woman in a drama series (not the star but an important side character)

D R  //  J  _  N  N _  F  _  R  //  M  _  L  F  _ 

No S C 

No more consonants!


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2020)

Dr. Jennifer Melfi


----------



## Sunny (Oct 11, 2020)

Right, Deb!  (Tony Soprano's shrink.)


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2020)

A female character from a children's book from the early 1900s

_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2020)

A female character from a children's book from the early 1900s

_ _ _ _ //_ _ N N _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2020)

A female character from a children's book from the early 1900s

_ _ R _ //_ _ N N _ _ 

No - T


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 12, 2020)

A female character from a children's book from the early 1900s

_ _ R _ //_ _ N N _ _ 

No - T, S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 12, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 12, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 12, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2020)

A female character from a children's book from the early 1900s

M _ R Y //_ _ N N _ _ 

No - T, S, H


----------



## joybelle (Oct 13, 2020)

The first name is now obvious but it still doesn't help me.

L please


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2020)

A female character from a children's book from the early 1900s

M _ R Y //L _ N N _ _ 

No - T, S, H 

One consonant left.


----------



## Sunny (Oct 13, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 13, 2020)

A female character from a children's book from the early 1900s

M _ R Y //L _ N N _ _ 

No - T, S, H, Y

One consonant left.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 13, 2020)

Mary Lennox


----------



## debodun (Oct 14, 2020)

joybelle got it.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

I loved the Secret Garden as a child and as an adult.

This is a character from a well loved 1997 movie.  

*----//-------*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2020)

T please


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

This is a male character from a well loved 1997 movie.

*----//---T---*

Yes:   T,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

This is a male character from a well loved 1997 movie.

*----//--NT---*

Yes: T, N,
No:  R


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 14, 2020)

J ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 14, 2020)

This is a male character from a well loved 1997 movie.

*----//--NT---*

Yes: T, N,
No: R, D, J,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 14, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2020)

M


----------



## joybelle (Oct 15, 2020)

This is a male character from a well loved 1997 movie.

*--LL//H-NT-N-*

Yes: T, N, H, L, 
No: R, D, J, M,


----------



## debodun (Oct 15, 2020)

Will Hunting


----------



## joybelle (Oct 15, 2020)

Yes it is Will Hunting from Good Will Hunting.   Congrats @debodun


----------



## joybelle (Oct 15, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2020)

Deb, your turn.


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2020)

Male character from a 1970's American TV sci-fi show. Hint: first word is a title, second is a last name (I don't remember ever first name being used)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 16, 2020)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2020)

Male character from a 1970's American TV sci-fi show. Hint: first word is a title, second is a last name (I don't remember ever first name being used)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Oct 16, 2020)

Male character from a 1970's American TV sci-fi show. Hint: first word is a title, second is a last name (I don't remember ever first name being used)

C _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S


----------



## joybelle (Oct 16, 2020)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 16, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2020)

Male character from a 1970's American TV sci-fi show. Hint: first word is a title, second is a last name (I don't remember ever first name being used)

C _ _ _ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ 

No - S, P


----------



## joybelle (Oct 17, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2020)

Male character from a 1970's American TV sci-fi show. Hint: first word is a title, second is a last name (I don't remember ever first name being used)

C _ M M _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ M _ 

No - S, P


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 17, 2020)

Male character from a 1970's American TV sci-fi show. Hint: first word is a title, second is a last name (I don't remember ever first name being used)

C _ M M _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ M _ 

No - S, P, F


----------



## joybelle (Oct 17, 2020)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 17, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 18, 2020)

B


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2020)

Male character from a 1970's American TV sci-fi show. Hint: first word is a title, second is a last name (I don't remember ever first name being used)

C _ M M _ N D _ R //_ D _ M _ 

No - S, P, F, B

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Oct 18, 2020)

You've got me stumped, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2020)

Clue: The actor playing the role was famous for a long-running western series.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 18, 2020)

*No idea Deb!*


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2020)

Want to guess a vowel?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

I have the first word I think but certainly not the first.   I would like to go vowels.

A please


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2020)

Male character from a 1970's American TV sci-fi show. Hint: first word is a title, second is a last name (I don't remember ever first name being used)

C _ M M A N D _ R //A D A M A

No - S, P, F, B

all consonants guessed


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

Commander Adama - but I have never heard of him.   What was the show @debodun?


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2020)

_Battlestar Galactica_ played by Lorne Greene


----------



## debodun (Oct 18, 2020)

I'll start another

Modern fictional detective, started in a series of novels and has recently been dramatized on American TV.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 18, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2020)

I'll start another

Modern fictional detective, started in a series of novels and has recently been dramatized on American TV.

_ _ _ C _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 19, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2020)

Modern fictional detective, started in a series of novels and has recently been dramatized on American TV.

L _ _ C _ L _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 19, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Oct 19, 2020)

Modern fictional detective, started in a series of novels and has recently been dramatized on American TV.

L _ _ C _ L _ //_ _ _ M _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 19, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 19, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

Modern fictional detective, started in a series of novels and has recently been dramatized on American TV.

L _ _ C _ L _ //_ _ _ M _ 

No, S, T


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

Modern fictional detective, started in a series of novels and has recently been dramatized on American TV.

L _ _ C _ L _ //_ _ _ M _ 

No, S, T, B


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

J please


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2020)

Modern fictional detective, started in a series of novels and has recently been dramatized on American TV.

L _ _ C _ L _ //_ _ _ M _ 

No, S, T, B, J


----------



## joybelle (Oct 20, 2020)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Oct 20, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2020)

Modern fictional detective, started in a series of novels and has recently been dramatized on American TV.

L _ _ C _ L _ //R _ _ M _ 

No, S, T, B, J, K


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 21, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2020)

Modern fictional detective, started in a series of novels and has recently been dramatized on American TV.

L _ N C _ L N //R _ _ M _ 

No, S, T, B, J, K


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2020)

Modern fictional detective, started in a series of novels and has recently been dramatized on American TV.

L _ N C _ L N //R _ Y M _ 

No, S, T, B, J, K 

one consonant left


----------



## RubyK (Oct 21, 2020)

E?


----------



## debodun (Oct 21, 2020)

Must guess consonants before vowels.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 21, 2020)

Lincoln Rhyme???


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2020)

Lincoln Raymo?


----------



## debodun (Oct 22, 2020)

joybelle got it - Lincoln Rhyme


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

The character is a young woman from a romantic musical movie released in 1978.

*-----//------*


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

The character is a young woman from a romantic musical movie released in 1978.

*----Y//------*

Yes:  Y,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

The character is a young woman from a romantic musical movie released in 1978.

*----Y//------*

Yes: Y, 
No:  T,


----------



## Sunny (Oct 22, 2020)

M ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 22, 2020)

The character is a young woman from a romantic musical movie released in 1978.

*----Y//------*

Yes: Y,
No: T, M,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 22, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sunny (Oct 23, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Oct 23, 2020)

Sandy Olsson


----------



## joybelle (Oct 23, 2020)

Yes spot on @debodun.   Sandy Olsson played by Olivia Newton-John in grease.


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2020)

Creepy character in an early 1960s movie

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Oct 24, 2020)

Norman Bates?


----------



## debodun (Oct 24, 2020)

WOW! Right off the bat, Sunny.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 25, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Oct 25, 2020)

Sunny's turn


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

I'll start one, then:

Male fairy-tale character

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

Male fairy-tale character

_ _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ S _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

Male fairy-tale character

_ _ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ T S _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Oct 26, 2020)

Male fairy-tale character

_ _ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ T S _ _ _ 

No - C


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2020)

*We have lost 2 players recently. Hope everything is okay with Pinky & Sunny!*

*R please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 26, 2020)

I hope so as well @Citygirl.   I think @Pinky is just taking a break.


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 26, 2020)

*Hope you're right Joy!*


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2020)

Male fairy-tale character

R _ M _ _ _ S T _ _ T S _ _ _ 

No - C


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2020)

Male fairy-tale character

R _ M _ _ _ S T _ _ T S _ _ _ 

No - C, D


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin????


----------



## debodun (Oct 27, 2020)

That's correct, joybelle.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

I had to check out the spelling first though lol.

This character is the main character from a classic American novel and it was turned into a film.

*-------//-----*


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

This character is the main character from a classic American novel and it was turned into a film.

*-TT----//-----* 

Yes:  T,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2020)

*N please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 27, 2020)

H ?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

This character is the main character from a classic American novel and it was turned into a film.

*-TT----//--N-H*

Yes: T, N, H,


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 27, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## joybelle (Oct 27, 2020)

This character is the main character from a classic American novel and it was turned into a film.

*-TT----//--N-H*

Yes: T, N, H,
No: J,


----------



## debodun (Oct 28, 2020)

Atticus Finch?


----------



## joybelle (Oct 28, 2020)

Spot on @debodun     Atticus Finch is the main character in To Kill A Mockingbird.


----------



## joybelle (Oct 28, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Oct 29, 2020)

Creepy scientist in a classic horror movie (hint: first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Oct 29, 2020)

L please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 29, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2020)

Creepy scientist in a classic horror movie (hint: first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ R //_ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## joybelle (Oct 31, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2020)

Creepy scientist in a classic horror movie (hint: first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ R //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ 

No - L


----------



## joybelle (Oct 31, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2020)

Creepy scientist in a classic horror movie (hint: first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ R //_ _ _ _ _ R //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ 

No - L, B


----------



## joybelle (Oct 31, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Oct 31, 2020)

Creepy scientist in a classic horror movie (hint: first word is a title)

_ _ C _ _ R //_ _ C _ _ R //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ 

No - L, B


----------



## joybelle (Oct 31, 2020)

I thought I had the first word but I certainly don't now.

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Oct 31, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Nov 1, 2020)

Creepy scientist in a classic horror movie (hint: first word is a title)

D _ C _ _ R //_ _ C _ _ R //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S _ _ _ _ 

No - L, B


----------



## joybelle (Nov 1, 2020)

I have the first word @debodun but certainly not the other two.

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 1, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2020)

Creepy scientist in a classic horror movie (hint: first word is a title)

D _ C T _ R //_ _ C T _ R //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ _ 

No - L, B, M


----------



## joybelle (Nov 2, 2020)

G please


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2020)

Creepy scientist in a classic horror movie (hint: first word is a title)

D _ C T _ R //_ _ C T _ R //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ _ 

No - L, B, M, G


----------



## joybelle (Nov 2, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2020)

Creepy scientist in a classic horror movie (hint: first word is a title)

D _ C T _ R //_ _ C T _ R //_ R _ _ _ _ _ S T _ _ _ 

No - L, B, M, G, P


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 2, 2020)

*F ?*


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 2, 2020)

V please


----------



## joybelle (Nov 2, 2020)

Doctor Victor Frankenstein?


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2020)

joybelle got it


----------



## joybelle (Nov 3, 2020)

This is a character from a 1990 American drama movie.   The two main actors are very well known.

*-------//----*


----------



## debodun (Nov 3, 2020)

L


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 3, 2020)

This is a character from a 1990 American drama movie. The two main actors are very well known.

*L------//L---

Yes:  L, 

No:  M,*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 3, 2020)

K?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 3, 2020)

*P please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 4, 2020)

R


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

This is a character from a 1990 American drama movie. The two main actors are very well known.

*L----R-//L---

Yes: L, R,

No: M,* K, P,


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 4, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## joybelle (Nov 4, 2020)

This is a character from a 1990 American drama movie. The two main actors are very well known.

*L----R-//L---

Yes: L, R,

No: M,* K, P, T,


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2020)

N


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

This is a character from a 1990 American drama movie. The two main actors are very well known.

*L--N-R-//L---

Yes: L, R, N,

No: M,* K, P, T,


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2020)

Leonard Lowe


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

Yes, spot on @debodun.   Leonard Lowe played by Robert Di Nero in The Awakenings.


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2020)

Male character from a 19th Century American adventure novel.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

F please


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2020)

Male character from a 19th Century American adventure novel.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - F


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Nov 5, 2020)

Male character from a 19th Century American adventure novel.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 

No - F, S


----------



## joybelle (Nov 5, 2020)

Not a good start lol.

B please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 5, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 5, 2020)

*J ?*


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2020)

Male character from a 19th Century American adventure novel.

_ _ _ _ _ //B _ _ _ _ _ 

No - F, S, D, J


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2020)

Male character from a 19th Century American adventure novel.

_ _ _ _ _ //B _ M _ _ _ 

No - F, S, D, J


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2020)

Male character from a 19th Century American adventure novel.

_ _ _ _ _ //B _ M _ _ _ 

No - F, S, D, J, C


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2020)

Male character from a 19th Century American adventure novel.

_ _ _ _ _ //B _ M _ _ _ 

No - F, S, D, J, C, L


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2020)

Male character from a 19th Century American adventure novel.

_ _ _ _ _ //B _ M P P _ 

No - F, S, D, J, C, L


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

I have absolutely no idea, but I will keep guessing.

H please


----------



## debodun (Nov 6, 2020)

Male character from a 19th Century American adventure novel.

_ _ _ _ _ //B _ M P P _

No - F, S, D, J, C, L, H


----------



## joybelle (Nov 6, 2020)

Y please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 6, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2020)

Natty Bumppo?


----------



## debodun (Nov 7, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 7, 2020)

Somebody who wasn't very capable of her animal husbandry job:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Nov 7, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 7, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2020)

Little Bo Peep


----------



## Sunny (Nov 8, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 8, 2020)

Female character from a mid-19th Century French novel (hint : first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Nov 8, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 8, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2020)

Female character from a mid-19th Century French novel (hint : first word is a title)

M _ _ _ M _ //_ M M _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ 
No -  D, L


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2020)

T please


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2020)

Female character from a mid-19th Century French novel (hint : first word is a title)

M _ D _ M _ //_ M M _ //_ _ _ _ _ _
No -  L, T


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2020)

Female character from a mid-19th Century French novel (hint : first word is a title)

M _ D _ M _ //_ M M _ //_ _ _ _ _ _
No -  L, T, C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 9, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2020)

Female character from a mid-19th Century French novel (hint : first word is a title)

M _ D _ M _ //_ M M _ //B _ _ _ _ _
No -  L, T, C


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2020)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Nov 9, 2020)

Female character from a mid-19th Century French novel (hint : first word is a title)

M _ D _ M _ //_ M M _ //B _ _ _ _ Y
No -  L, T, C


----------



## Sunny (Nov 9, 2020)

V ?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 9, 2020)

R please


----------



## debodun (Nov 10, 2020)

Female character from a mid-19th Century French novel (hint : first word is a title)

M _ D _ M _ //_ M M _ //B _ V _ R Y
No -  L, T, C 

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Madame Emma Bovary


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Sidekick in a British detective series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Sidekick in a British detective series:

_  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Sidekick in a British detective series:

_  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  L  _  _  _  S


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

M please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 11, 2020)

Sidekick in a British detective series:

_  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  L  _  _  _  S 

No M R


----------



## joybelle (Nov 11, 2020)

F please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 11, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 11, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

Sidekick in a British detective series:

_  _  S  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  L  _  W  _  S 

No M R F Y


----------



## debodun (Nov 12, 2020)

Inspector Lewis


----------



## Sunny (Nov 12, 2020)

That's it, deb!  Inspector Morse's sidekick, of course.


----------



## joybelle (Nov 13, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2020)

A female lead character in a mid-1960s American crime drama TV series.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## joybelle (Nov 13, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2020)

A female lead character in a mid-1960s American crime drama TV series.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _


----------



## joybelle (Nov 13, 2020)

M please


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2020)

A female lead character in a mid-1960s American crime drama TV series.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ 

No - M


----------



## joybelle (Nov 13, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2020)

A female lead character in a mid-1960s American crime drama TV series.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ S _ 

No - M, B


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2020)

Honey West ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 13, 2020)

Yes, Honey West


----------



## joybelle (Nov 13, 2020)

Wow, that was quick @Tish.


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Wow, that was quick @Tish.


That was sheer luck LOL


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2020)

T.V. American Crime Drama/ Mystery detective.

----- ----


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 13, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2020)

----- R---


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 13, 2020)

Welcome "Tish" from Pa.

*D please*


----------



## Tish (Nov 13, 2020)

Citygirl said:


> Welcome "Tish" from Pa.
> 
> *D please*


Thank you Citygirl.

----- R--- 
No D


----------



## joybelle (Nov 14, 2020)

S please


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2020)

T.V. American Crime Drama/ Mystery detective.

----- R-S-
D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2020)

N ?


----------



## joybelle (Nov 14, 2020)

L please


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2020)

T.V. American Crime Drama/ Mystery detective.

L-LL- R-S-
D N


----------



## joybelle (Nov 14, 2020)

Are there any more consonants @Tish?


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2020)

joybelle said:


> Are there any more consonants @Tish?


There are 2 more.


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2020)

Lilly Rush


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2020)

debodun said:


> Lilly Rush


Yes!!


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2020)

A prominent character in an early 1990s courtroom movie drama

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2020)

N  Please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 14, 2020)

A prominent character in an early 1990s courtroom movie drama

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## joybelle (Nov 14, 2020)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 14, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 14, 2020)

J Please


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 14, 2020)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 14, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2020)

A prominent character in an early 1990s courtroom movie drama

J _ M // _ _ _ _ _ S _ N

No - T, B


----------



## joybelle (Nov 15, 2020)

C please


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2020)

J _ M // _ _ _ _ _ S _ N

No - T, B, C


----------



## joybelle (Nov 15, 2020)

L please


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2020)

J _ M // _ _ _ _ _ S _ N

No - T, B, C, L

Hint: was also a real-life person


----------



## joybelle (Nov 15, 2020)

Is there an L @debodun


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2020)

No L


----------



## joybelle (Nov 15, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2020)

J _ M // _ _ _ _ _ S _ N

No - T, B, C, L, P

Hint: was also a real-life person


----------



## Sunny (Nov 15, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 15, 2020)

A prominent character in an early 1990s courtroom movie drama. Hint: was also a real-life person

J _ M // _ _ R R _ S _ N

No - T, B, C, L, P
one consonant left


----------



## joybelle (Nov 15, 2020)

Jim Morrison?   I have never heard of him.   I am just putting letters together as a character.   Now Jim Morrison for the Doors, well that is different.


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2020)

G- please


----------



## debodun (Nov 16, 2020)

A prominent character in an early 1990s courtroom movie drama. Hint: was also a real-life person

J _ M // G _ R R _ S _ N

No - T, B, C, L, P

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Nov 16, 2020)

Just guessing:  Jim Garrison?


----------



## debodun (Nov 17, 2020)

That's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 17, 2020)

Leading character in an old classic movie.  

_  _  _ .  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 17, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 17, 2020)

H Please?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 17, 2020)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2020)

Leading character in an old classic movie.  

_  R  _ .  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  R

No H D


----------



## debodun (Nov 18, 2020)

Mrs. Miniver


----------



## Sunny (Nov 18, 2020)

That's it, deb!


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2020)

This female character was an advertising icon for a certain brand of canned food. For sure in Ameirca, not sure if this is available elsewhere.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 19, 2020)

This female character was an advertising icon for a certain brand of canned food. For sure in America, not sure if this is available elsewhere.

_ _ _ N _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 19, 2020)

*J please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 19, 2020)

R  ?


----------



## Tish (Nov 19, 2020)

L please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2020)

This female character was an advertising icon for a certain brand of canned food. For sure in America, not sure if this is available elsewhere.

_ R _ N _ _ _ //_ R _ _ N

No - J, L


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 20, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2020)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2020)

This female character was an advertising icon for a certain brand of canned food. For sure in America, not sure if this is available elsewhere.

_ R _ N D _ _ //_ R _ _ N

No - J, L, F


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2020)

B ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 20, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 20, 2020)

This female character was an advertising icon for a certain brand of canned food. For sure in America, not sure if this is available elsewhere.

_ R _ N D _ _ //B R _ _ N

No - J, L, F, C


----------



## Sunny (Nov 20, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2020)

L was already guessed.


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

T please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2020)

This female character was an advertising icon for a certain brand of canned food. For sure in America, not sure if this is available elsewhere.

_ R _ N D _ _ //B R _ _ N

No - J, L, F, C, T


----------



## Tish (Nov 21, 2020)

H Please?


----------



## debodun (Nov 21, 2020)

This female character was an advertising icon for a certain brand of canned food. For sure in America, not sure if this is available elsewhere.

_ R _ N D _ _ //B R _ _ N

No - J, L, F, C, T, H


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 21, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 21, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 22, 2020)

This female character was an advertising icon for a certain brand of canned food. For sure in America, not sure if this is available elsewhere.

G R _ N D _ _ //B R _ _ N

No - J, L, F, C, T, H, Y


----------



## Sunny (Nov 22, 2020)

W ?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 22, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Nov 23, 2020)

Grandma Brown


----------



## debodun (Nov 23, 2020)

Ken N Tex got it


----------



## Sunny (Nov 23, 2020)

Bump

Ken, you're next.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

OK, here's a new one.

This movie is about music, sort of.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 24, 2020)

This movie is about music, sort of.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 24, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2020)

This movie is about music, sort of.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2020)

Is this a title or character?


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2020)

This movie is about music, sort of.

_  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S T  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S

It's both, deb.  The title of the movie is the name of the character.


----------



## debodun (Nov 25, 2020)

M


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2020)

This movie is about music, sort of.

_  _  _  R  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  S T  _  R  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  S

No M


----------



## Tish (Nov 25, 2020)

N, please.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 25, 2020)

P ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 25, 2020)

This movie is about music, sort of.

_  _  _  R  _  N  _  _  //  _  _  S T  _  R  //  _  _  N _  _  N  S

No M P


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 25, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2020)

L


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 26, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2020)

This movie is about music, sort of.

_  L  _  R  _  N  C  _  //  _  _  S T  _  R  //  _  _  N _  _  N  S

No M P B


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2020)

D


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2020)

This movie is about music, sort of.

_  L  _  R  _  N  C  _  //  _  _  S T  _  R  //  _  _  N _  _  N  S

No M P B D


----------



## debodun (Nov 26, 2020)

Florence Foster Jenkins


----------



## Sunny (Nov 26, 2020)

That's it, deb!  The movie starred Meryl Streep as a woman who was a terrible singer but thought she was good, and eventually gave a concert in Carnegie Hall. No one wanted to hurt her feelings. This was a true story.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2020)

A character from an adventure legend set in medieval times.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

Robin Hood?


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2020)

You are smokin' hot, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

Too easy! 
Sitcom character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Nov 27, 2020)

I didn't say you solved it, just you were very warm.


----------



## Sunny (Nov 27, 2020)

Oh, beg pardon. In that case, Friar Tuck ?

(Gotta be careful with that one, to avoid typos!)


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2020)

Yes, Friar Tuck IS correct.


----------



## debodun (Nov 28, 2020)

Now on to your puzzle:

R


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 28, 2020)

Sitcom character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No R L C


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 28, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 28, 2020)

F ?


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2020)

Sitcom character:

_  _  _  _  B  _  //  _  _  F F  _  _

No R L C


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2020)

Phoebe Buffay


----------



## debodun (Nov 29, 2020)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Nov 29, 2020)

That's it, deb.  Too easy, I guess.


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

A Looney Toons animated cartoon character

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

A Looney Toons animated cartoon character

_ _ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ _ _ R _


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Nov 30, 2020)

A Looney Toons animated cartoon character

_ _ _ _ _ R N //_ _ _ _ _ R N


----------



## Tish (Nov 30, 2020)

F please


----------



## Citygirl (Nov 30, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Nov 30, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2020)

A Looney Toons animated cartoon character

F _ _ _ _ R N //L _ _ _ _ R N

No - S


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2020)

A Looney Toons animated cartoon character

F _ _ _ _ R N //L _ _ _ _ R N

No - S, T


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 1, 2020)

*G please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 1, 2020)

A Looney Toons animated cartoon character

F _ G _ _ R N //L _ G _ _ R N

No - S, T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 1, 2020)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 1, 2020)

Foghorn Longhorn ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 2, 2020)

Tish is correct.


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

*T.V. Series Female Character


---- ------*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 2, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 2, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

*T.V. Series Female Character


---- S-----

No R*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 2, 2020)

J ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 2, 2020)

*T.V. Series Female Character


---- S-----

No: R J*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> Tish is correct.


Close enough - it's Foghorn Leghorn


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2020)

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

*T.V. Series Female Character


---- S-----

No: R JMN*


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2020)

H


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2020)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

*T.V. Series Female Character


---- SC----

No: R JMNH*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2020)

Are you sure there's no N in the first name, Tish?


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

@Sunny
 Absolutely sure there is no N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 3, 2020)

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

*T.V. Series Female Character


---- SC--T-

No: R JMNHL*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

*T.V. Series Female Character


---- SC--T-

No: R JMNHLD*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 3, 2020)

*B please*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

*T.V. Series Female Character


-BB- SC--T-

No: R JMNHLD

1 consonant left*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 3, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

*T.V. Series Female Character


-BBY SC--T-

No: R JMNHLD

No more consonants*


----------



## Tish (Dec 3, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2020)

Abby Sciutto


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2020)

It's probably Sciuto, Deb.  One T.  Good guessing!


----------



## debodun (Dec 4, 2020)

I'll proceed, then. I really don't like to unless there is a confirmed correct guess.

Male character in the medical field. Started in literature, then a series of movies in the late 1930s into the 1940s and a very successful TV series in the 1960s. Hint: first word is a title.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

That's the one Deb.


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 4, 2020)

*T please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 4, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 4, 2020)

B please


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2020)

Male character in the medical field. Started in literature, then a series of movies in the late 1930s into the 1940s and a very successful TV series in the 1960s. Hint: first word is a title.

D _ _ T _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ D _ _ _

No -  B


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 5, 2020)

*R?*


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2020)

Male character in the medical field. Started in literature, then a series of movies in the late 1930s into the 1940s and a very successful TV series in the 1960s. Hint: first word is a title.

D _ _ T _ R //_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ D _ R _

No -  B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2020)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2020)

Male character in the medical field. Started in literature, then a series of movies in the late 1930s into the 1940s and a very successful TV series in the 1960s. Hint: first word is a title.

D _ _ T _ R //_ _ _ _ _ //K _ _ D _ R _

No -  B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 5, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 5, 2020)

Male character in the medical field. Started in literature, then a series of movies in the late 1930s into the 1940s and a very successful TV series in the 1960s. Hint: first word is a title.

D _ _ T _ R //_ _ _ _ _ //K _ L D _ R _

No -  B


----------



## Tish (Dec 5, 2020)

J please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 5, 2020)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 6, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2020)

Bump


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2020)

Male character in the medical field. Started in literature, then a series of movies in the late 1930s into the 1940s and a very successful TV series in the 1960s. Hint: first word is a title.

D _ _ T _ R //J _ M _ S //K _ L D _ R _

No -  B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2020)

Dr James Kildare?


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2020)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 7, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 7, 2020)

L


----------



## Tish (Dec 7, 2020)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 7, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

_  _  S  S  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No L P


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2020)

T


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

_  _  S  S  //  _  _  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No L P


----------



## debodun (Dec 8, 2020)

M


----------



## Tish (Dec 8, 2020)

K, please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2020)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

M  _  S  S  //  _  G  _  T  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  G  _  _

No L P K


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 8, 2020)

*H please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 9, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

From a Broadway musical:

M  _  S  S  //  _  G  _  T  H  _  //  H  _  N  N  _  G  _  N

No L P K

No more consonants!


----------



## debodun (Dec 9, 2020)

Miss Agatha Hannigan


----------



## Sunny (Dec 9, 2020)

Right, Deb!  (From the musical, Annie).


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2020)

A famous character's sidekick in literature, movies and TV (hint: first word is a title)

_ _.// _ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

R  ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2020)

A famous character's sidekick in literature, movies and TV (hint: first word is a title)

_ R.// _ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

P ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2020)

A famous character's sidekick in literature, movies and TV (hint: first word is a title)

_ R.// _ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ _

No - P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 10, 2020)

A famous character's sidekick in literature, movies and TV (hint: first word is a title)

_ R.// _ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ N

No - P


----------



## Sunny (Dec 10, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 10, 2020)

*D please*


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

A famous character's sidekick in literature, movies and TV (hint: first word is a title)

_ R.// _ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ N

No - P, M


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 11, 2020)

*D ?*


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

A famous character's sidekick in literature, movies and TV (hint: first word is a title)

D R.// _ _ _ _ //_. //_ _ _ _ _ N

No - P, M


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2020)

W ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

A famous character's sidekick in literature, movies and TV (hint: first word is a title)

D R.// _ _ _ _ //_. //W _ _ _ _ N

No - P, M


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2020)

Dr. John H. Watson

(Elementary!)


----------



## debodun (Dec 11, 2020)

Yep, that's it, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 11, 2020)

From a classic movie:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 11, 2020)

S please


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

From a classic movie:

R  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No S


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2020)

Rick Blaine


----------



## Sunny (Dec 12, 2020)

That's it, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2020)

Female from a popular books series and TV drama

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Dec 12, 2020)

N Please


----------



## debodun (Dec 12, 2020)

Female from a popular books series and TV drama

_ _ _ N _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 12, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

G ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2020)

Female from a popular book series and TV drama

_ _ _ N _ _ _ S //_ _ _ G _ _ _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2020)

Female from a popular book series and TV drama

_ _ _ N _ R _ S //_ _ R G _ R _ _ N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 13, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 13, 2020)

Female from a popular book series and TV drama

D _ _ N _ R _ S //_ _ R G _ R _ _ N


----------



## Tish (Dec 13, 2020)

T Please


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

H ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 14, 2020)

Female from a popular book series and TV drama

D _ _ N _ R _ S //T _ R G _ R _ _ N

No - H


----------



## Sunny (Dec 14, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 15, 2020)

Female from a popular book series and TV drama

D _ _ N _ R _ S //T _ R G _ R _ _ N

No - H, M

one consonant left


----------



## debodun (Dec 16, 2020)

bump


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 16, 2020)

*Y please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2020)

Female from a popular book series and TV drama

D _ _ N _ R Y S //T _ R G _ R Y _ N

No - H, M, L

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Dec 17, 2020)

Got me stumped, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Dec 17, 2020)

Let's wait a while to see if anyone else knows.


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

Daenerys Targaryen?​


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2020)

Tish is correct.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2020)

Good grief, no wonder I didn't get it!  What show is she in?


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2020)

Game of Thrones


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

*A female character in  a T.V. series

----- -------- --------*


----------



## debodun (Dec 18, 2020)

N


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

*A female character in a T.V. series

----- -------- -------N*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

*A female character in a T.V. series

----R --R--R-- -------N

No S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)

*T ?*


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

*A female character in a T.V. series

----R --R--R-T -------N

No S*


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 18, 2020)

G ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 18, 2020)

*A female character in a T.V. series

----R --RG-R-T -------N

No S*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 18, 2020)

*M please*


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

*A female character in a T.V. series

M---R M-RG-R-T -------N

No S*


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Sunny (Dec 19, 2020)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 19, 2020)

Major Margaret Houlihan


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2020)

You got it Deb.


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

Female from a 1970s American TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2020)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

Female from a 1970s American TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ //D _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 20, 2020)

Female from a 1970s American TV sit-com.

_ _ _ _ R _ _ //D _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Dec 20, 2020)

T please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 20, 2020)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 20, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 20, 2020)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

Laverne DeFazio?


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2020)

Tish got it again.


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

*Male Character in movie series and Books


--------- ------- -----*


----------



## debodun (Dec 21, 2020)

M


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2020)

*R please*


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

*Male Character in movie series and Books


-R---SS-R S--R-S S----


No M*


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 21, 2020)

*Let's try T, please*


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

*Male Character in movie series and Books


-R---SS-R  S---R-S  S----


No M T*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2020)

N ?

Is that name one very long word, Tish?


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

*Male Character in movie series and Books


-R---SS-R   S---R-S   S----


No M T*


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

Sunny said:


> N ?
> 
> Is that name one very long word, Tish?



It's three words.


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

*Male Character in movie series and Books

I think this will make it easier.


-R---SS-R 

S---R-S    

SN---


No M T*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 21, 2020)

Professor Severus Snape from Hogwarts?  (Yes, that made it much easier!)


----------



## Tish (Dec 21, 2020)

You got it Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2020)

Character in a popular novel and movie:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 22, 2020)

T ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

N


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2020)

Character in a popular novel and movie:

_  T  T  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  N  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

Atticus Finch


----------



## Sunny (Dec 22, 2020)

Right, Deb!


----------



## debodun (Dec 22, 2020)

From a 1960s American TV western.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Dec 22, 2020)

R please


----------



## Citygirl (Dec 22, 2020)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 23, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2020)

From a 1960s American TV western.

_ _ _ _ S //M _ _ _ _ _

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2020)

From a 1960s American TV western.

L _ _ _ S //M _ _ _ _ _

No - R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2020)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 24, 2020)

From a 1960s American TV western.

L _ C _ S //M c C _ _ _

No - R


----------



## Tish (Dec 24, 2020)

Lucas McCain?


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2020)

Tish gets it.


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

*Male character in Movie and book

----// ---------*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 25, 2020)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 25, 2020)

*Male character in Movie and book

N---// -----N---*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 26, 2020)

H


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

*Male character in Movie and book

N---// -----N---

No L H*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 26, 2020)

K ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

*Male character in Movie and book

N---// -----N--R

No L H K*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2020)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 26, 2020)

*Male character in Movie and book

N---// ---M-N--R

No L H K*


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2020)

C


----------



## Sunny (Dec 27, 2020)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

*Male character in Movie and book

N---// -C-M-ND-R

No L H K*


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2020)

Newt Scamander


----------



## Tish (Dec 27, 2020)

You got it Deb


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2020)

A character that usually turns up around this time of year.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2020)

M ?


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2020)

A character that usually turns up around this time of year.

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _

No - M


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Ebenezer Scrooge?


----------



## debodun (Dec 28, 2020)

That's right, Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 28, 2020)

Funny local character in a long-running sitcom, carrying a big torch for one of the other characters:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2020)

D


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2020)

*T *


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

Funny local character in a long-running sitcom, carrying a big torch for one of the other characters:

_  _  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  _

No D


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2020)

R


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

Funny local character in a long-running sitcom, carrying a big torch for one of the other characters:

_  R  _  //  T  _  _  _  _  _  _

No D


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

N please


----------



## debodun (Dec 29, 2020)

H


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 29, 2020)

*S ?*


----------



## Sunny (Dec 29, 2020)

Funny local character in a long-running sitcom, carrying a big torch for one of the other characters:

_  R  S  //  T  _  S  H  _  _  _

No D N


----------



## Tish (Dec 29, 2020)

M please


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2020)

S?


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2020)

B


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2020)

Funny local character in a long-running sitcom, carrying a big torch for one of the other characters:

M  R  S  //  T  _  S  H  _  _  _

No D N B


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2020)

Mrs. Tishell


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2020)

You got it, Deb!  (The pharmacy owner in Doc Martin, who is madly in love with Martin.)

Side note:  When I visited Cornwall a few years ago, one of our overnight stops on the tour was Port Isaac, renamed Portwen for the show. All the buildings were big tourist destinations. Mrs. Tishell's pharmacy is really a gift shop and refreshment stand; we all got ice cream cones there.


----------



## debodun (Dec 30, 2020)

A character in a 1960s Disney movie whose name was changed slightly from the novel from which it was adapted. (looking for the movie name)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Dec 30, 2020)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2020)

D please


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2020)

A character in a 1960s Disney movie whose name was changed slightly from the novel from which it was adapted. (looking for the movie name)

_ _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _

No - D


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

P please


----------



## debodun (Dec 31, 2020)

A character in a 1960s Disney movie whose name was changed slightly from the novel from which it was adapted. (looking for the movie name)

_ _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //P _ _ _ _

No - D


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2020)

L Please


----------



## debodun (Jan 1, 2021)

A character in a 1960s Disney movie whose name was changed slightly from the novel from which it was adapted. (looking for the movie name)

_ _ R _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //P _ _ _ _

No - D, L


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 1, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2021)

C please


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2021)

K ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2021)

A character in a 1960s Disney movie whose name was changed slightly from the novel from which it was adapted. (looking for the movie name)

C _ R _ C _ _ C _ S //P _ _ _ S

No - D, L, K

one consonant left


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 3, 2021)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2021)

A character in a 1960s Disney movie whose name was changed slightly from the novel from which it was adapted. (looking for the movie name)

C _ R _ C _ _ C _ S //P _ _ _ S

No - D, L, K, N

one consonant left


----------



## Tish (Jan 3, 2021)

Y please


----------



## debodun (Jan 3, 2021)

A character in a 1960s Disney movie whose name was changed slightly from the novel from which it was adapted. (looking for the movie name)

C _ R _ C _ _ C _ S //P _ _ _ S

No - D, L, K, N, Y

one consonant left


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2021)

bump


----------



## Tish (Jan 4, 2021)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 4, 2021)

A character in a 1960s Disney movie whose name was changed slightly from the novel from which it was adapted. (looking for the movie name)

C _ R _ C T _ C _ S //P _ T T S

No - D, L, K, N, Y

all consonants guessed


----------



## debodun (Jan 5, 2021)

bump


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2021)

Caracticus Potts


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2021)

Sunny is close enough. Caractacus Potts from "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang".


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2021)

Name of a fictitious business firm:

_  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 7, 2021)

N


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 7, 2021)

Name of a fictitious business firm:

_  _  N  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _

No C


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2021)

M Please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2021)

Name of a fictitious business firm:

_  _  N  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _  _  N

No C

(Second N has been added)


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2021)

*L*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 8, 2021)

Name of a fictitious business firm:

_  _  N  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  L  _  N

No C


----------



## debodun (Jan 8, 2021)

Dunder Mifflin


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2021)

Correct!  (I think that's the funniest company name I ever heard!)


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2021)

A character that first appeared in a newspaper comic strip in the 1930s. Also appeared in animated cartoons in the 1960s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2021)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 9, 2021)

A character that first appeared in a newspaper comic strip in the 1930s. Also appeared in animated cartoons in the 1960s.

_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _

No - L


----------



## Tish (Jan 9, 2021)

C Please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2021)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

A character that first appeared in a newspaper comic strip in the 1930s. Also appeared in animated cartoons in the 1960s.

_ N _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _

No - L, C


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2021)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

A character that first appeared in a newspaper comic strip in the 1930s. Also appeared in animated cartoons in the 1960s.

S N _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _

No - L, C


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

P Please


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

A character that first appeared in a newspaper comic strip in the 1930s. Also appeared in animated cartoons in the 1960s.

S N _ _ _ _ //S _ _ _ _

No - L, C, P


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 10, 2021)

A character that first appeared in a newspaper comic strip in the 1930s. Also appeared in animated cartoons in the 1960s.

S N _ _ _ Y //S _ _ _ _

No - L, C, P


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 10, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2021)

F ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 10, 2021)

Snuffy Smith?


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2021)

Tish is correct  -Snuffy Smith.


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

*1990's American police drama television series Detective.


-----//------*


----------



## debodun (Jan 11, 2021)

T


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

*1990's American police drama television series Detective.


-----//------

No  T*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 11, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 11, 2021)

*1990's American police drama television series Detective.


-----//------

No T R*


----------



## debodun (Jan 12, 2021)

S


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 12, 2021)

*N please*


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

*1990's American police drama television series Detective.


-----//S-M-N-

No T R*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 12, 2021)

J ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 12, 2021)

*1990's American police drama television series Detective.


-----//S-M-N-

No T R J*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2021)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2021)

C


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

*1990's American police drama television series Detective.


-----//S-M-N-

No T R J L C*


----------



## debodun (Jan 13, 2021)

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

*1990's American police drama television series Detective.


-----//S-M-N-

No T R J L C D*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 13, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 13, 2021)

*W please*


----------



## Tish (Jan 13, 2021)

*1990's American police drama television series Detective.


-----//S-M-N-

No T R J L C D P W

2 consonants *


----------



## Sunny (Jan 14, 2021)

F ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 14, 2021)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2021)

Y


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

*1990's American police drama television series Detective.


B-BBY//S-M-N-

No T R J L C D P W F

All consonants gone*


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2021)

Bobby Simone


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

You got it Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jan 14, 2021)

A male character from a long-running American TV drama.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 14, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 14, 2021)

D Please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2021)

S ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2021)

A male character from a long-running American TV drama.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S

No - M, D


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2021)

A male character from a long-running American TV drama.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S

No - M, D, T


----------



## Tish (Jan 15, 2021)

L Please


----------



## debodun (Jan 15, 2021)

A male character from a long-running American TV drama.

_ L _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ S

No - M, D, T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 15, 2021)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2021)

A male character from a long-running American TV drama.

_ L _ _ _ //_ _ _ N _ S

No - M, D, T


----------



## Tish (Jan 16, 2021)

G Please


----------



## debodun (Jan 16, 2021)

A male character from a long-running American TV drama.

_ L _ _ _ //_ _ _ N _ S

No - M, D, T, G


----------



## Sunny (Jan 16, 2021)

F ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2021)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2021)

A male character from a long-running American TV drama.

_ L _ F F //_ _ R N _ S

No - M, D, T, G


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2021)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 17, 2021)

A male character from a long-running American TV drama.

C L _ F F //_ _ R N _ S

No - M, D, T, G

one consonant elft


----------



## Sunny (Jan 17, 2021)

B ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2021)

A male character from a long-running American TV drama.

C L _ F F //B _ R N _ S

No - M, D, T, G

all consonants guessed


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2021)

I don't recognize the name, but since no one else seems to be playing, I'll guess.  Cliff Barnes?


----------



## debodun (Jan 18, 2021)

Yes - he was on "Dallas".


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2021)

Sitcom character:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 18, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 18, 2021)

Sitcom character:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  _  _

No D


----------



## Tish (Jan 18, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2021)

Sitcom character:

_  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  T  _

No D


----------



## Tish (Jan 19, 2021)

S Please


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2021)

Y


----------



## Sunny (Jan 19, 2021)

Sitcom character:

_  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  T  _

No D S Y


----------



## debodun (Jan 19, 2021)

N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2021)

Sitcom character:

_  T  _  _  _  //  _  _  R  T  _

No D S Y N


----------



## debodun (Jan 20, 2021)

M


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 20, 2021)

Z ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 20, 2021)

Sitcom character:

_  T  _  _  _  //  M  _  R  T  Z

No D S Y N


----------



## Tish (Jan 20, 2021)

Ethel Mertz?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2021)

That's it, Tish. Lucy and Ricky's neighbor!


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

*1990's female Sitcom Character

------ // ----*


----------



## debodun (Jan 21, 2021)

M


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

*1990's female Sitcom Character

------ // ----

No M*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 21, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 21, 2021)

*1990's female Sitcom Character

------ // ----

No M R*


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2021)

G


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

*1990's female Sitcom Character

------ // ----

No M R G*


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2021)

T


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

*1990's female Sitcom Character

-Y---- // ----

No M R G T*


----------



## debodun (Jan 22, 2021)

J


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 22, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

*1990's female Sitcom Character

-Y---- // --N-

No M R G T J*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 22, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 22, 2021)

*1990's female Sitcom Character

SY---- // --N-

No M R G T J*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 23, 2021)

L ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2021)

Sylvia Fine


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

You got it Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2021)

From a 1960 American TV western. Better known by nickname.

_ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _" //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

T, please


----------



## debodun (Jan 23, 2021)

From a 1960 American TV western. Better known by nickname.

_ _ _ _ //"_ _ _ _" //_ _ _ T _ _ _ _ _ T


----------



## Tish (Jan 23, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 23, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 24, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2021)

Eric "Hoss" Cartwright


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2021)

Sunny got it.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 24, 2021)

Famous literary character:

_  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## debodun (Jan 24, 2021)

Mr. Darcy ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2021)

Wow, deb, fantastic!  You're right, of course.

(I started watching Pride and Prejudice the other night, and couldn't figure out what was so attractive about this character. He looks so grumpy and sullen.  I'm sure the reason will become apparent if I decide to stick with the series.)


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2021)

From a 1960s sci-fi TV show. His first name is hardly ever used. (Hint: first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2021)

R ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2021)

From a 1960s sci-fi TV show. His first name is hardly ever used. (Hint: first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 25, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 25, 2021)

T please


----------



## debodun (Jan 26, 2021)

From a 1960s sci-fi TV show. His first name is hardly ever used. (Hint: first word is a title)

L _ _ _ T _ _ _ _ T //_ _ _ _ R _ //_ _ L _


----------



## Tish (Jan 26, 2021)

Lieutenant Hikaru Sulu ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

I don't recognize the name, but it looks right to me.


----------



## debodun (Jan 27, 2021)

Tish is correct.


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

*Female Character 1990's American mystery horror drama television series 

----- // -------*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 27, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 27, 2021)

*Female Character 1990's American mystery horror drama television series

--NN- // -------*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

*Female Character 1990's American mystery horror drama television series

--NN- // --Y----*


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2021)

C


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

*Female Character 1990's American mystery horror drama television series

--NN- // --Y----

No C*


----------



## debodun (Jan 28, 2021)

D


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

*Female Character 1990's American mystery horror drama television series

D-NN- // --Y---D

No C*


----------



## Sunny (Jan 28, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Jan 28, 2021)

*Female Character 1990's American mystery horror drama television series

D-NN- // --Y---D

No C M*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Jan 29, 2021)

F ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 29, 2021)

Donna Hayward


----------



## Tish (Jan 29, 2021)

You got it, Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2021)

Character in a new police procedural TV series (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2021)

D ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 30, 2021)

Character in a new police procedural TV series (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ D _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Tish (Jan 30, 2021)

N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 30, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 30, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2021)

Character in a new police procedural TV series (hint - first word is a title)

_ _ N S _ _ _ _ _ //_ _ R R _ _ //_ R _ N _ _ _ N D _ R S S _ N


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2021)

C ?


----------



## debodun (Jan 31, 2021)

Character in a new police procedural TV series (hint - first word is a title)

C _ N S _ _ _ _ _ //C _ R R _ _ //_ R _ N _ _ _ N D _ R S S _ N


----------



## Tish (Jan 31, 2021)

T Please


----------



## Citygirl (Jan 31, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jan 31, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

Constable Carrot Ironfoundersson?


----------



## debodun (Feb 1, 2021)

Tish strikes again! Good going.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

Good grief!  That's a name?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

*Lead Female character in an American crime drama television series that began in 2007


----- // ---------*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 1, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

*Lead Female character in an American crime drama television series that began in 2007


----- // ---------

No M*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 1, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 1, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 1, 2021)

*Lead Female character in an American crime drama television series that began in 2007


----- // ---------

No M S B*


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2021)

L


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

*Lead Female character in an American crime drama television series that began in 2007


---C- // ----D----

No M S B L*


----------



## debodun (Feb 2, 2021)

N


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

*Lead Female character in an American crime drama television series that began in 2007


---C- // --N-D----

No M S B L*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 2, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

*Lead Female character in an American crime drama television series that began in 2007


-R-C- // --N-D-R--

No M S B L*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 2, 2021)

*G ?*


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

*Lead Female character in an American crime drama television series that began in 2007


GR-C- // --N-D-R--

No M S B L*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 2, 2021)

*P please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 2, 2021)

*Lead Female character in an American crime drama television series that began in 2007


GR-C- // --N-D-R--

No M S B L P

2 consonants left*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 3, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Grace Hanadarko


----------



## Tish (Feb 3, 2021)

Deb gets it again.


----------



## debodun (Feb 3, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ _ //_ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 3, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 4, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

T please


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ T //_ S _ _ _

No - G


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

*C please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ T //_ S _ _ _

No - G, C


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

D please


----------



## debodun (Feb 4, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ T //_ S _ _ _

No - G, C, D


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 4, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 4, 2021)

R please


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ T //_ S _ _ R

No - G, C, D, H


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

L please


----------



## debodun (Feb 5, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ T //_ S _ _ R

No - G, C, D, H, L


----------



## Tish (Feb 5, 2021)

B Please


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ T //_ S _ _ R

No - G, C, D, H, L, B


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

K please


----------



## debodun (Feb 6, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ T //_ S _ _ R

No - G, C, D, H, L, B, K


----------



## Tish (Feb 6, 2021)

F Please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 6, 2021)

*W please*


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ T //_ S _ _ R

No - G, C, D, H, L, B, K, F, W


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

J please


----------



## debodun (Feb 7, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ T //_ S _ _ R

No - G, C, D, H, L, B, K, F, W, J

Hint: 3 consonants left, all in the last half of the alphabet.


----------



## Tish (Feb 7, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

V ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ _ T //_ S _ _ R

No - G, C, D, H, L, B, K, F, W, J, M, V

Hint: 3 consonants left, all in the last half of the alphabet.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 8, 2021)

N ?


----------



## debodun (Feb 8, 2021)

Supporting character in a long-running TV western.

_ _ _ N T //_ S _ _ R

No - G, C, D, H, L, B, K, F, W, J, M, V

Hint: 2 consonants left, being in the last half of the alphabet.


----------



## Tish (Feb 8, 2021)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 10, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 13, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Tish (Feb 16, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 17, 2021)

*Bump*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 17, 2021)

I hope Deb is all right.  Time to start a new one.

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Tish (Feb 18, 2021)

D Please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 18, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _

No D


----------



## Tish (Feb 19, 2021)

C Please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _

No D C


----------



## Tish (Feb 20, 2021)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 20, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _

No D C G


----------



## Tish (Feb 21, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 21, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _

No D C G L T


----------



## Tish (Feb 22, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 22, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _

No D C G L T N


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 23, 2021)

E please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

Consonants only in these "guess" games, please.  Try again.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 23, 2021)

OK. S please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _

No D C G L T S


----------



## Tish (Feb 23, 2021)

H Please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 23, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _

No D C G L T S H

This is really funny!  I promise you, this kid has a very ordinary name.


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 23, 2021)

*P please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _

No D C G L T S H P


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 24, 2021)

*J please*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _

No D C G L T S H P J


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

F please


----------



## Sunny (Feb 24, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

_  _  _  _  _

No D C G L T S H P J F


----------



## Tish (Feb 24, 2021)

Ok let's try B please.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

B _  _  _  _

No D C G L T S H P J F

Hooray! At last, a letter that is in the name!


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 25, 2021)

Billy Pilgrim in Slaughterhouse Five?

Forget it - no L


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Nice try anyway. But no.


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 25, 2021)

*K please*


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 25, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 25, 2021)

Little kid in an old sci-fi film:

B _  R  R  _

No D C G L T S H P J F N K


----------



## Tish (Feb 25, 2021)

Barry Guiler - Close Encounters of the Third Kind?


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2021)

You got it, at last, Tish!  He was the adorable 4-year-old kid who smilingly greets the aliens.


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> You got it, at last, Tish!  He was the adorable 4-year-old kid who smilingly greets the aliens.


I know, I remember that scene well.


----------



## Tish (Feb 26, 2021)

Male character in early 90's Legal trial/drama

------- // ------ // ------


----------



## Sunny (Feb 26, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

Male character in early 90's Legal trial/drama

----N-- // N----N // ------


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

*Male character in early 90's Legal trial/drama

----N-L // N----N // ------*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

*Male character in early 90's Legal trial/drama

----N-L // N----N // --SS--

No R*


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 27, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## Tish (Feb 27, 2021)

*Male character in early 90's Legal trial/drama

----N-L // N----N // --SS--

No R G*


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 28, 2021)

Colonel Nathan Jessop - A Few Good Men 1992 played by Jack Nicholson


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

You got it, Glowworm!


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 28, 2021)

Male character from a major fantasy series

———— // ————— // ———————


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2021)

Glowworm, I'll guess N, but please give us separated dashes by typing a space in between each one.


----------



## Glowworm (Feb 28, 2021)

Oops sorry, I'll try again

Male character from major fantasy series

- - - - // - - - - - // - - - - - - - 

No N

Hope it looks OK now


----------



## Citygirl (Feb 28, 2021)

S please


----------



## Tish (Feb 28, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 28, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 1, 2021)

Male character from major fantasy series

- - - - // - - T - - // - - - - - S -

No N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 1, 2021)

Male character from major fantasy series

- - R- // - - T - R // - - - - - S -

No N


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 1, 2021)

Male character from major fantasy series

L - R- // - - T - R // - - - L - S -

No N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 1, 2021)

Male character from major fantasy series

L - R D // - - T - R // - - - L - S -

No N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2021)

*P please*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 1, 2021)

Male character from major fantasy series

L - R D // P - T - R // - - - L - S -

No N


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 1, 2021)

Male character from major fantasy series

L - R D // P - T - R // - - - L - S -

No N G


----------



## Tish (Mar 1, 2021)

I thought it was Lord Peter Wimsey, but no L in it.

H Please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 1, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 1, 2021)

*F please*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 1, 2021)

Male character from major fantasy series

L - R D // P - T - R // - - - L - S H


No N G M F


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

Lord Petyr Baelish - Game of Thrones?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 2, 2021)

Yes you got it, well done!


----------



## Tish (Mar 2, 2021)

*Female Character In horror T.V. Show

-------- // -----*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 3, 2021)

M Please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 3, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

*Female Character In horror T.V. Show

-------- // -----

No M S*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 3, 2021)

*L please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 3, 2021)

*Female Character In horror T.V. Show

-----L-- // -----

No M S*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 4, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

*Female Character In horror T.V. Show

-----L-- // -----

No M S*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 4, 2021)

P please


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 4, 2021)

*R please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 4, 2021)

*Female Character In horror T.V. Show

--R--L-- // -----

No M S P*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

*Y please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

*Female Character In horror T.V. Show

--R--L-- // -----

No M S P N Y*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 5, 2021)

*B please*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 5, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 5, 2021)

*Female Character In horror T.V. Show

--RD-L-- // ---D-

No M S P N Y B*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

*Female Character In horror T.V. Show

C-RD-L-- // ---D-

No M S P N Y B*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 6, 2021)

Cordelia Goode


----------



## Tish (Mar 6, 2021)

That's it Sunny.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2021)

Character in a blockbuster book and movie series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 7, 2021)

Character in a blockbuster book and movie series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  _  _  N  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 7, 2021)

T please


----------



## Tish (Mar 7, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Character in a blockbuster book and movie series:

_  _  R  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  R  _  N  _  _  R

No T


----------



## Tish (Mar 8, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

Character in a blockbuster book and movie series:

_  _  R  _  _  _  N  _  //  _  R  _  N  _  _  R

No T S


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 8, 2021)

Hermione Granger from Harry Potter


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2021)

You got it, Glowworm!


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 9, 2021)

Female character in 1960's TV cartoon series

- - - - - - - // - - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 9, 2021)

Female character in 1960's TV cartoon series

- - - - - - - // - - - N - - - - N -


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 9, 2021)

F ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 9, 2021)

Female character in 1960's TV cartoon series

- - - - - - - // F - - N - - - - N -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 9, 2021)

Female character in 1960's TV cartoon series

- - - - - - - // F - - N - - - - N -
No R


----------



## Tish (Mar 9, 2021)

W please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 10, 2021)

Female character in 1960's TV cartoon series

- - - - - - - // F - - N - - - - N -

No R W M


----------



## Tish (Mar 10, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 10, 2021)

Female character in 1960's TV cartoon series

- - - - L - - // F L - N T - T - N -

No R W M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 10, 2021)

W ?

Glowworm, are you sure you don't have an extra dash in that first name?


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 10, 2021)

*Is it Pepples Flintstone ?*


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 11, 2021)

Almost Sassy

Female character in 1960's TV cartoon series

P - - - L - S // F L - N T S T - N -

No R W M


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

Pebbles?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 11, 2021)

That's it Sunny


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

Cartoon character who is in big trouble:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  //  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 11, 2021)

R please


----------



## Tish (Mar 11, 2021)

M please


----------



## SetWave (Mar 11, 2021)

Pepè Le Pew


----------



## Sunny (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow, that didn't take long, Set! You got it!


----------



## Tish (Mar 12, 2021)

@SetWave It's your turn.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

SetWave may not understand that the person who got the correct answer is supposed to start the next round.

So, since she is not here, I'll start a new one.

From an opera:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 13, 2021)

It's 7 am in California where SetWave is so maybe he's not awake yet


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 13, 2021)

Lieutenant Pinkerton - Madama Butterfly by Puccini. My favorite opera and the only one I could think of with a character that has such a long name


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

That's it, Glowworm!

(Setwave has apparently left us. It's been two days since he/she guessed that answer.)

So... you're up next, Glowworm.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 13, 2021)

Female character in blockbuster musical movie

- - - - - // - - - // - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 13, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 13, 2021)

R please


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

Female character in blockbuster musical movie

- - - - - // - - - // T R - - -


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

Maria Von Trapp?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

Not quite, only one R


----------



## Sunny (Mar 14, 2021)

Gretl von Trapp and Baron von Trapp each have an R also. So, I guess I'm stumped.

Or was it not one of the von Trapps at all?  OK, I'll try a P.


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

Female character in blockbuster musical movie

- - - - - // - - - // T R - P P


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

N Please


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 14, 2021)

Female character in blockbuster musical movie

- - - - - // - - -N // T R - P P


----------



## Tish (Mar 14, 2021)

Liesl Von Trapp?


----------



## Glowworm (Mar 15, 2021)

That's it Tish. Your turn


----------



## Sunny (Mar 15, 2021)

Good guessing, Tish!  I had forgotten about Liesl.


----------



## Tish (Mar 15, 2021)

*A male celestial character in a long-running t.v. series.

-------*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 16, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

*A male celestial character in a long-running t.v. series.

--S----

No Y*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 16, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 16, 2021)

*A male celestial character in a long-running t.v. series.

--ST---

No Y*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 17, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 17, 2021)

*A male celestial character in a long-running t.v. series.

--ST---

No Y R*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 18, 2021)

*J please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

*A male celestial character in a long-running t.v. series.

--ST---

No Y R N J*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 18, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 18, 2021)

*A male celestial character in a long-running t.v. series.

--ST---

No Y R N J M*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 19, 2021)

*A male celestial character in a long-running t.v. series.

C-ST---

No Y R N J M*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 19, 2021)

Sorry, I'm drawing a blank on this one.


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 19, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 20, 2021)

*A male celestial character in a long-running t.v. series.

C-ST---

No Y R N J M

 One consonant left.*


----------



## Tish (Mar 21, 2021)

Does anyone else want to give this a try or do we start another one?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 22, 2021)

I give up on this one, Tish. Maybe start another one, a little easier?


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

It was the Angel Castiel out of Supernatural.
A new one it is.


----------



## Tish (Mar 22, 2021)

*American war comedy-drama t.v. series male charachter.

 ------ // ------- // -------*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 22, 2021)

That's a good idea Tish!

Let's try R please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

_N ?_


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 23, 2021)

*L ?*


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

*American war comedy-drama t.v. series male charachter.

-----R // -R-N--- // --L----*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

*American war comedy-drama t.v. series male charachter.

-----R // -R-NC-- // --LC---*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 23, 2021)

*F please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 23, 2021)

*American war comedy-drama t.v. series male charachter.

F----R // FR-NC-- // --LC---*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

Father Francis Mulcahy?


----------



## Tish (Mar 24, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 24, 2021)

High level government official in a dramatic series:

_  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

High level government official in a dramatic series:

_  _  _  _  //  L  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sunny (Mar 25, 2021)

(Just to let you know, I'll be out of town for the weekend and probably off the computer. See you all Sunday night or Monday!)


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 25, 2021)

*Enjoy, Sunny!*


----------



## Tish (Mar 25, 2021)

Have a great time, Sunny!


----------



## Tish (Mar 26, 2021)

Josh Lyman-The West Wing?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks, Tish, had a lovely family visit, and yes, it is Josh Lyman.


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

*Male Character in Crime show

- - - - - - - // - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 29, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 29, 2021)

*Male Character in Crime show

- - - - - - - // - - - - -

No S*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 29, 2021)

*N please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

*Male Character in Crime show

- - - - - - - // - - - N-

No S*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 30, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 30, 2021)

*Male Character in Crime show

- - R- - - - // - - - N-

No S*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2021)

*M please*


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

*Male Character in Crime show

- - R- - - - // - - - N-

No S L M*


----------



## Sunny (Mar 31, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Mar 31, 2021)

*Male Character in Crime show

- - R- - - - // C- - N-

No S L M*


----------



## Citygirl (Mar 31, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 1, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 1, 2021)

*Male Character in Crime show

H- R- T- - // C- - N-

No S L M*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 1, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 2, 2021)

*Male Character in Crime show

H- R- T- - // C- - N-

No S L M D*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2021)

Horatio Caine


----------



## Tish (Apr 3, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 3, 2021)

Horrible parent in a TV series:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 4, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 4, 2021)

Horrible parent in a TV series:

_  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Tish (Apr 4, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

Horrible parent in a TV series:

L  _  _  _  _  //  S  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 5, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 5, 2021)

Livia Soprano?


----------



## Tish (Apr 5, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Livia Soprano?


I was just about to post that LOL


----------



## Sunny (Apr 5, 2021)

And you're both right, thought Glowworm got there first.

Livia was a real person in ancient Rome, a thoroughly evil character. Among other things, she poisoned her own husband. Giving that name to Tony Soprano's mother was probably a joke among the writers.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 6, 2021)

Female character in a book, stage play, musical and 1970's movie

- - - - - // - - - - - -


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

S, please


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 6, 2021)

Female character in a book, stage play, musical and 1970's movie

S - - - - // - - - - - S


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

Sally Bowles - Cabaret?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 6, 2021)

That was quick Tish


----------



## Tish (Apr 6, 2021)

*Male Character in T.V. Show

- - - - - // - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 6, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 7, 2021)

*Male Character in T.V. Show

- - - - - // - - N - - - N*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 7, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 7, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 8, 2021)

*Male Character in T.V. Show

- - - - - // - - N - - - N

No T G*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 8, 2021)

*R please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 8, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

*Male Character in T.V. Show

- - SS - // - - N - - - N

No T G R*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 9, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 9, 2021)

Jesse Pinkman?


----------



## Tish (Apr 9, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Fairy tale character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Fairy tale character:

R  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Fairy tale character:

R  _  P  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 10, 2021)

*Z please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 10, 2021)

Rapunzel?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2021)

Correct, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Apr 11, 2021)

*Long-suffering Female Character in a T.V. Show

- - - - - // - - - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 11, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 12, 2021)

*Long-suffering Female Character in a T.V. Show

- - - - - // - - - - - - H - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 12, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 12, 2021)

*R please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

*Long-suffering Female Character in a T.V. Show

- - - N - // - - - - - - H - R*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 13, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 13, 2021)

Fiona Gallagher?  (She certainly is long-suffering.)


----------



## Tish (Apr 13, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

High level government official in a streaming series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

Streaming series - that narrows the field considerably   

P please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

High level government official in a streaming series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No P


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

High level government official in a streaming series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2021)

*D please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 14, 2021)

High level government official in a streaming series:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M _  _  _  _  D


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 14, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 15, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 15, 2021)

High level government official in a streaming series:

_  _  _  _  _  B  _  _  _  //  M _  _  _  _  D

No S


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

Elizabeth McCord out of Madam Secretary?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

Bingo, Tish! You got it!  (I'm watching that series now.)


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

*Female Character in a mystery/horror/drama television series

- - - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 16, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 16, 2021)

*Female Character in a mystery/horror/drama television series

- - - - - // - - - - - -

No N*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 17, 2021)

V ?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

*Female Character in a mystery/horror/drama television series

L- - - - // - - L- - -

No N V *


----------



## Sunny (Apr 17, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2021)

D please


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

*Female Character in a mystery/horror/drama television series

L- - R- // - - L- -R

No N V*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2021)

*I take it my D isn't there

Let's try G please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 17, 2021)

Citygirl said:


> *I take it my D isn't there
> 
> Let's try G please*


Sorry, No D


*Female Character in a mystery/horror/drama television series

L- - R- // - - L- -R

No N V D*


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 17, 2021)

*No problem @Tish 

Let's try B please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 18, 2021)

Laura Palmer?


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

You got it, Glowworm!


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 18, 2021)

Character in popular childrens' books and TV series

- - - - - - // - - - // - - - - // - - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 18, 2021)

Character in popular childrens' books and TV series

T - - - - - // T - - // T - - - // - - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (Apr 18, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Thomas the Tank Engine?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 18, 2021)

That was obviously far too easy, yes Tish


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

*Fairy tale female character

- - - - - - - - // - - - - - - *


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 18, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## Tish (Apr 19, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 19, 2021)

Fairy tale sort of character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  /?  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 19, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Fairy tale sort of character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  / T _  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  _

(That mysterious ? mark was a typo. It's been removed.)


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 20, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Fairy tale sort of character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  / T H  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  H


----------



## Tish (Apr 20, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 20, 2021)

Fairy tale sort of character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  / T H  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  T  _  H

No S


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 21, 2021)

*W please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 21, 2021)

Fairy tale sort of character:

_  _  _  _  _  _  / T H  _  //  _  _  _  _  //  W  _  T  _  H

No S


----------



## Tish (Apr 21, 2021)

Glinda the Good Witch?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

Correct, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

*Male Character in 1980's action/adventure movie.

- - - - - - // - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 22, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 22, 2021)

*Male Character in 1980's action/adventure movie.

- - NN - - // - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 23, 2021)

*Male Character in 1980's action/adventure movie.

- - NN - R // - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 23, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 24, 2021)

*Male Character in 1980's action/adventure movie.

C - NN - R // - - C - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 25, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Apr 25, 2021)

*Male Character in 1980's action/adventure movie.

C - NN - R // M - C - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

Connor Macloed?


----------



## Tish (Apr 26, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 26, 2021)

Yet another character from classic literature with a weird name:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Yet another character from classic literature with a weird name:
> 
> _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _


Bump


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

Q Please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 27, 2021)

Yet another character from classic literature with a weird name:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _

No Q


----------



## Tish (Apr 27, 2021)

H Please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

_  _  _  _  H  //  H  _  _  _

No Q


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 28, 2021)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

_  _  _  H  //  H  _  _  _

No Q L


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

Uriah Heep?


----------



## Sunny (Apr 28, 2021)

Yes, good for you, Tish!


----------



## Tish (Apr 28, 2021)

*Character in an epic old book

- - - - - - - // - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 29, 2021)

*H please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 29, 2021)

*Character in an epic old book

- - - - - - - // - H - -

No S*


----------



## Sunny (Apr 29, 2021)

Captain Ahab?


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

Inanimate "character" in a classic movie.  Just a thing, yet it had a name.

_  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Citygirl (Apr 30, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (Apr 30, 2021)

R  _  S  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Apr 30, 2021)

Rosebud? (The Sled out of Citizen Kane)


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

Yikes, you're good, Tish!  I thought that one would be really hard!


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

*A male character in a Western War Movie

- - - - - - - - // - - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (May 1, 2021)

*A male character in a Western War Movie

- - R - - R - - // - - - - R - - -*


----------



## Citygirl (May 1, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## Sunny (May 1, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

*A male character in a Western War Movie

- - R - - R - - // - - - - R N - -

No G*


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

Y ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

*A male character in a Western War Movie

- - R - - R - - // - - - - R N -Y

No G S*


----------



## Sunny (May 2, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 2, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## Tish (May 2, 2021)

*A male character in a Western War Movie

C- R - - R - - // - C- - R N -Y

No G S T*


----------



## Sunny (May 3, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (May 3, 2021)

*A male character in a Western War Movie

C- R - - R - - // MC- - R N -Y

No G S T*


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

*A male character in a Western War Movie

C- R - - R - L// MC- - R N -Y

No G S T*


----------



## Sunny (May 4, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Tish (May 4, 2021)

*A male character in a Western War Movie

C- R P- R - L// MC- - R N -Y

No G S T*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

Corporal McBurney?


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

A main character in a hospital movie:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 5, 2021)

C Please


----------



## Citygirl (May 5, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Sunny (May 5, 2021)

A main character in a hospital movie:

_  _  _  S  _  //  _  _  _  C  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2021)

A main character in a hospital movie:

_  _  R  S  _  //  R  _  _  C  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 6, 2021)

Nurse  Ratched out of one flew over the Cuckoo's nest?


----------



## Sunny (May 7, 2021)

Tish, you are too good!


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

I try


----------



## Tish (May 7, 2021)

*Male Character in a 1970's Western movie

- - - - // - - - - - - - *


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 8, 2021)

*Y please*


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

*Male Character in a 1970's Western movie

- - - - // - - - - - - S

No Y*


----------



## Sunny (May 8, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (May 8, 2021)

*Male Character in a 1970's Western movie

C- - - // - - - - - - S

No Y*


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 9, 2021)

*R please*


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

*Male Character in a 1970's Western movie

CH - - // R- - - - - S

No Y*


----------



## Sunny (May 9, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (May 9, 2021)

*Male Character in a 1970's Western movie

CH - - // R- - - - - S

No Y D*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 10, 2021)

J ?


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

P ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

*T please*


----------



## Tish (May 10, 2021)

*Male Character in a 1970's Western movie

CH - T// R- - - - - S

No Y D J P*


----------



## Citygirl (May 10, 2021)

*L please*


----------



## Sunny (May 10, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Tish (May 11, 2021)

*Male Character in a 1970's Western movie

CH - T// R- LL- - S

No Y D J P G*


----------



## Sunny (May 12, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (May 12, 2021)

*Male Character in a 1970's Western movie

CH - T// R- LL- NS

All consonants out

No Y D J P G*


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

Chet Rollins?


----------



## Tish (May 13, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (May 13, 2021)

That was a guess. What movie was he in?

Main character in a movie a few years ago about a hero.

_  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

@Sunny The movie was Monte Walsh.


----------



## Tish (May 14, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (May 14, 2021)

Main character in a movie a few years ago about a hero.

_  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

P Please


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2021)

Main character in a movie a few years ago about a hero.

_  _  _  _  _

No T P  (Yikes! Sounds like a national emergency a year ago!)


----------



## Citygirl (May 15, 2021)

*G please*


----------



## Tish (May 15, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

Main character in a movie a few years ago about a hero.

_  _  _  _  _

No T P G R


----------



## Citygirl (May 16, 2021)

*S please*


----------



## Tish (May 16, 2021)

H please


----------



## Sunny (May 16, 2021)

Main character in a movie a few years ago about a hero.

S _  _  _  _

No T P G R H


----------



## Tish (May 17, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (May 17, 2021)

Main character in a movie a few years ago about a hero.

S _  _  _  _

No T P G R H B


----------



## Tish (May 18, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (May 18, 2021)

Main character in a movie a few years ago about a hero.

S _  L  L  _

No T P G R H B


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

Sully?


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

That's it, Tish!


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

A Male character in a 2000's comedy movie 

- - - - - // - - - - - - - - -


----------



## Sunny (May 19, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Tish (May 19, 2021)

*A Male character in a 2000's comedy movie

- - - - - // - - - - - - - - -

No H*


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (May 20, 2021)

*A Male character in a 2000's comedy movie

- - - - - // - - - - - - - - -

No H S*


----------



## Sunny (May 20, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (May 21, 2021)

*A Male character in a 2000's comedy movie

- - - - - // - - - - - N - - -

No H S*


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (May 22, 2021)

*A Male character in a 2000's comedy movie

- - - - - // - - - - - N - - -

No H S M*


----------



## Sunny (May 22, 2021)

B ?

Where is everybody?


----------



## Tish (May 23, 2021)

*A Male character in a 2000's comedy movie

- - - - - // - - - - - N - - -

No H S M B*


----------



## Sunny (May 23, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Sassycakes (May 23, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (May 24, 2021)

*A Male character in a 2000's comedy movie

- - - - - // - - - L- N - - -

No H S M B T*


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 25, 2021)

J ?


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2021)

*Y please*


----------



## Tish (May 25, 2021)

*A Male character in a 2000's comedy movie

- - R- - // - - - L- N - -R

No H S M B T J Y*


----------



## Sunny (May 25, 2021)

D ?


----------



## Tish (May 26, 2021)

*A Male character in a 2000's comedy movie

D- R- - // - - - L- N - -R

No H S M B T J Y*


----------



## Sunny (May 26, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (May 27, 2021)

*A Male character in a 2000's comedy movie

D- R- - // - - - L- N - -R

No H S M B T J Y C*


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

Throwing in the towel on this one!


----------



## Tish (May 28, 2021)

Anyone else still playing?


----------



## Sunny (May 28, 2021)

I don't think so, Tish.


----------



## Tish (May 29, 2021)

Ok, then, it is Derek Zoolander.

Take it away, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2021)

Character in an old Broadway musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (May 30, 2021)

H please


----------



## Sunny (May 30, 2021)

Character in an old Broadway musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No H


----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2021)

T


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Character in an old Broadway musical:

_  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _

No H T


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Character in an old Broadway musical:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

No H T M


----------



## Tish (May 31, 2021)

R please


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2021)

Character in an old Broadway musical:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

No H T M R


----------



## Tish (Jun 1, 2021)

Z please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2021)

Character in an old Broadway musical:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

No H T M R Z


----------



## Tish (Jun 2, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 2, 2021)

Character in an old Broadway musical:

_ _ _ // _ _ _ _ _

No H T M R Z B

Hint: The musical takes place out west.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 2, 2021)

*D ?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Character in an old Broadway musical:

_ D _ // _ _ _ _ _

No H T M R Z B


----------



## Tish (Jun 3, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 3, 2021)

Character in an old Broadway musical:

_ D _ // _ _ _ _ _

No H T M R Z B L


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Ado Annie - Oklahoma?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2021)

Once again, correct, Tish.  That was a hard one, only two consonants!


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Once again, correct, Tish.  That was a hard one, only two consonants!


It sure was.


----------



## Tish (Jun 4, 2021)

*Female Character in a long-running T.V. Western

- - // - - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 5, 2021)

J ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 5, 2021)

*Female Character in a long-running T.V. Western

- - // - - - - - - -

No J*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 6, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 6, 2021)

*Female Character in a long-running T.V. Western

M - // - m - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 7, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 7, 2021)

*Female Character in a long-running T.V. Western

M - // S M - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 8, 2021)

T ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 8, 2021)

*Female Character in a long-running T.V. Western

M - // S M - - - - -

No T*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 9, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 9, 2021)

*Female Character in a long-running T.V. Western

M - // S M - LL- -

No T*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 10, 2021)

Ma Smalley?


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2021)

That's it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

Important role in a musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 11, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 11, 2021)

Important role in a musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  C  _  //  _  C  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

Important role in a musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  C  _  //  S  C  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2021)

M Please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 13, 2021)

Important role in a musical:

_  _  _  _  _  _  C  _  //  S  C  _  _  _  _  _  _

No M


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2021)

G please


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 14, 2021)

*R?*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 14, 2021)

Important role in a musical:

_  _  G _  _  _  C  _  //  S  C  _  _  _  _  _  R

No M


----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2021)

N please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 15, 2021)

Important role in a musical:

_  N  G _  _  _  C  _  //  S  C  _  _  _  _  _  R

No M


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 16, 2021)

mportant role in a musical:

_  N  G _  L  _  C  _  //  S  C  _  _  _  L  _  R

No M


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2021)

K please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 17, 2021)

Important role in a musical:

_  N  G _  L  _  C  _  //  S  C  _  _  _  L  _  R

No M K


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 17, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

J?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

Important role in a musical:

_  N  G _  L  _  C  _  //  S  C  H _  _  L  _  R

No M K J


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 18, 2021)

delete


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Angelica Schuyler?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 18, 2021)

You got it, Tish!  The sister of Hamilton's wife, who was in love with him.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

Sunny said:


> You got it, Tish!  The sister of Hamilton's wife, who was in love with him.


That was a hard one.


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2021)

*Male Character in a T.V. Western

- - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2021)

*Male Character in a T.V. Western

- - - - - - -

No M*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 19, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2021)

*Male Character in a T.V. Western

- - - - - - -

No M R*


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 20, 2021)

H, O ?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2021)

*Male Character in a T.V. Western

- - - H- - -

No M R N*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

*Male Character in a T.V. Western

C- CH- - -

No M R N*


----------



## Sunny (Jun 22, 2021)

Afraid you've stumped me, Tish. I've never been a fan of TV westerns, so I probably wouldn't recognize this name.


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 22, 2021)

Cochees ?


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2021)

You got it, Sylkkiss!


----------



## Tish (Jun 23, 2021)

@Sylkkiss It's your turn


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 23, 2021)

Character in a 1980s movie that happens in Xmas season.

_ _ _ _//_ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 23, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 24, 2021)

_ _ _ _//_ _ _ L_ _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 24, 2021)

Yep. I bet you know....



_ _ _ _//_ C _ L _ _ _


----------



## Sunny (Jun 24, 2021)

Nope, I haven't a clue, except that I know if isn't the angel Clarence or that elf named Buddy. Or that Griswald character in the National Lampoon movie. So that leaves about 10 thousand other Xmas movies.

J ?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 24, 2021)

See the wording of the clue; "Happens in Xmas season."


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 25, 2021)

There's a J.  No T or S

J--n//---L---


----------



## Sunny (Jun 25, 2021)

H ?


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 25, 2021)

Yep H

J_H_//_ _ _L_ _ _


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Is it _John McClain ?_


----------



## Sylkkiss (Jun 26, 2021)

Yep. But I found it spelled John McClane.
Yippy ki yey.  The movie is Die Hard starring Bruce Willis and Alan Rickman the bad guy. Hard to believe that action movie classic was out in1988.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 26, 2021)

I never would have gotten that one. Never watched it.


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Sunny said:


> I never would have gotten that one. Never watched it.


Me neither


----------



## Tish (Jun 26, 2021)

Your turn @Owlivia


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

That was a tough one, I couldn't think of a Christmas movie, but Sylkkiss said Xmas Season, and I heard something last week about Die Hard being a great Christmas movie, what???
I saw it so long ago, but who can forget Mel Gibson and Danny Glover.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

This is a character in a 1970's TV Show.

__ __ __  __  __  __  __  __  //  __  __  __ __  __  __  __  //  __  __  __  __  __  __  __  __


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

H?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a character in a 1970's TV Show.

__ __ __ __ __ __ N __ // __ __ __ __ H __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 27, 2021)

S?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a character in a 1970's TV Show.

__ __ __ __ __ __ N __ // __ __ __ __ H __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

Sorry, not an S.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a character in a 1970's TV Show.   This is a Male character.

__ __ __ __ __ __ N __ // __ __ __ __ H __ __ // __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __

Sorry, not an S.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a character in a 1970's TV Show. This is a Male character.

R __ __ __ R __ N __ / __ __ __ __ H __ __ / __ __ R __ __ __ __ __

Sorry, not an S.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a character in a 1970's TV Show. This is a Male character.

R __ __ __ R __ N __ / __ __ __ __ H __ __ / __ __ R __ __ __ __ __

Sorry, there are no S, G


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2021)

T please


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a character in a 1970's TV Show. This is a Male character.

R _ _ _ R N_  // _ _ TTH__ _  //  __ __ R __ __ __ __ __

Sorry, there are no S, G


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 27, 2021)

V ?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 27, 2021)

This is a character in a 1970's TV Show. This is a Male character.

R _ V _ R N_ // _ _ TTH__ _ // __ __ R __ __ __ __ __

Sorry, there are no S, G


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 28, 2021)

D?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 28, 2021)

This is a character in a 1970's TV Show. This is a Male character.

R _ V _ R ND // _ _ TTH__ _ // __ __ R D__ __ __ __

Sorry, there are no S, G


----------



## Sunny (Jun 28, 2021)

Reverend Matthew Fordwick?


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 28, 2021)

Sunny that's it

This is a character in a 1970's TV Show. This is a Male character.

REVEREND MATTHEW FORDWICK  

John Ritter played the character for a few seasons.  Here's an article from Me TV:  John Ritter and John Boy (Richard Thomas were best friends backstage. !


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

Leading character in a popular mystery series

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jun 29, 2021)

Leading character in a popular mystery series

_  _  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 30, 2021)

N?


----------



## Sunny (Jun 30, 2021)

Leading character in a popular mystery series

_  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

C please


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2021)

J?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 1, 2021)

J?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

Leading character in a popular mystery series

_  N  _  _  _  _  _  _  //  M  _  _  _  _

No C J


----------



## Tish (Jul 1, 2021)

R Please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 1, 2021)

Leading character in a popular mystery series

_  N  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  M  _  R  _  _

No C J


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2021)

S please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 2, 2021)

Leading character in a popular mystery series

_  N  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  M  _  R  S  _

No C J


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Leading character in a popular mystery series

_  N  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  M  _  R  S  _

No C J T


----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2021)

Y please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Leading character in a popular mystery series

_  N  _  _  _  _  _  R  //  M  _  R  S  _

No C J T Y

Hint:  You may think you see who this character is by the letters that have been guessed so far. But I'm looking for the full name, not the
job title.


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2021)

Endeavour Morse?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

Bingo, Tish!  (He hated his first name, and kept it a secret until well into the series. For years, I thought his first name was Inspector!)


----------



## Tish (Jul 6, 2021)

*Legal Male Character in a 2000's murder mystery T.V. show

- - - - - - // - - - -*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 6, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

S ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 7, 2021)

*Legal Male Character in a 2000's murder mystery T.V. show

- - R - - S // - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 7, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2021)

*Legal Male Character in a 2000's murder mystery T.V. show

- - R - - S // - - - -

No M*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 8, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 9, 2021)

*Legal Male Character in a 2000's murder mystery T.V. show

- - R - - S // - -L L

No M*


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 11, 2021)

T?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 11, 2021)

B ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2021)

*Legal Male Character in a 2000's murder mystery T.V. show

- - R T- S // B-L L*


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 13, 2021)

I?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 14, 2021)

C /


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

*Legal Male Character in a 2000's murder mystery T.V. show

C- R T- S // B-L L*


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2021)

L is already out


----------



## Sunny (Jul 15, 2021)

It looks like Curtis Bell, though it isn't ringing any, er, bells with me.


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2021)

Yes!!! You got it, Sunny!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _


----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2021)

T please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 16, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T


----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2021)

P please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 17, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T P


----------



## Tish (Jul 18, 2021)

H Please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 18, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T P H


----------



## Tish (Jul 19, 2021)

C please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 19, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  _  _

No T P H C


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2021)

L please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 20, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  L  L

No T P H C


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2021)

B please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 21, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  L  L

No T P H C B


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2021)

D please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 22, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  _  _  _  //  _  _  _  _  L  L

No T P H C B D

Hint: Think about lawyers.


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2021)

M please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  M  M  _  //  M  _  _  _  L  L

No T P H C B D

Hint: Think about lawyers.


----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2021)

G please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 24, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  M  M  _  //  M  _  G  _  L  L

No T P H C B D

Hint: Think about lawyers.


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2021)

R, please


----------



## Sunny (Jul 26, 2021)

Main character, who sometimes uses an alias, in crime drama/comedy:

_  _  M  M  _  //  M  _  G  _  L  L

No T P H C B D R

Hint: Think about lawyers.


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2021)

Jimmy McGill?


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2021)

Hooray, at last!  I thought this one would be easy, guess not.

Jimmy McGill is the "real" name of the character who changes his name to Saul Goodman, and is the star of Better Call Saul.


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2021)

*A young female character from a comedy T.V. series and movie.

- - - - - - - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 27, 2021)

N ?


----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2021)

*A young female character from a comedy T.V. series and movie.

- - - N - - - - - // - - - - - -*


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 28, 2021)

B


----------



## Sunny (Jul 28, 2021)

R ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 29, 2021)

T?


----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2021)

*A young female character from a comedy T.V. series and movie.

- - - N - - - - - // - - - - - -

No B R T*


----------



## Sunny (Jul 30, 2021)

L ?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 30, 2021)

P


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2021)

*A young female character from a comedy T.V. series and movie.

- - - N - - - - - // - - - - - -

No B R T L P*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 1, 2021)

M ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2021)

*A young female character from a comedy T.V. series and movie.

- - - N - - - - - // - - - - M-

No B R T L P*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2021)

G ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2021)

*A young female character from a comedy T.V. series and movie.

- - - N - - - - - // - - - - M-

No B R T L P G*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2021)

C ?


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2021)

*A young female character from a comedy T.V. series and movie.

- - - N - - - - - // - - - - M-

No B R T L P G C*


----------



## Sunny (Aug 4, 2021)

Maybe give this one a rest, Tish?  No one else seems interested in playing.


----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2021)

Fair enough
It was Wednesday Addams


----------



## Sunny (Aug 6, 2021)

Good choice!  I wish we could get more people interested in this game.


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2021)

Yeah, that would be good.


----------

